# Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2017)

Redaktionell









Wir freuen uns, dass ein weiterer Jurist aus dem Anglerboard (neben Verwaltungsrichter Kai Jendrusch mit seinem Artikel zum Thema C+R  , "Catch & Release - Glaubens- oder Rechtsfrage?") eine Arbeit zum Thema C+R verfasst hat und uns die Veröffentlichung erlaubt.

Und zwar ist es:
*Kolja Kreder*
Rechtsanwalt
Mühlenberg 14
53913 Swisttal

Er ist bei uns im Forum auch unter seinem Namen angemeldet und wird sicher Fragen gerne beantworten.

Wir bedanken uns seitens der Redaktion nochmals herzlich für die Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen.


*Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion (1)​*
Immer wieder sehen sich die Angler einer Kritik durch Vertreter von Tierrechtsorganisationen ausgesetzt. Die Kritik richtet sich vor allem gegen diejenigen Angler, die ihren Fang ins Wasser zurücksetzen. Diese als catch & release (also fangen & zurücksetzen) bezeichnete Variante des Angelns wird dabei von Tierrechtlern als Verstoß gegen § 17 Tierschutzgesetz (TierSchG) verstanden. Begründet wird dies damit, dass dem Angler, der die Verwertung des Fisches nicht beabsichtigt ein „vernünftiger Grund“ für das Ausüben seines Hobbys fehlt. Catch & release (kurz c & r) stellt sich dabei immer mehr als Dauerbrenner in der Diskussion auch unter Anglern heraus. Dabei geht die Diskussion meist an den rechtlichen Gegebenheiten vorbei. Dies muss nicht verwundern, denn selbst die Gerichte kommen hier zu scheinbar unterschiedlichsten Ergebnissen. 

Dies sollte Anlass genug sein, das Thema einmal rechtlich zu beleuchten. 

Um sich der Problematik anzunähern, sollte man sich zunächst einmal vor Augen führen, was unter c & r zu verstehen ist. C & r beschreibt die Praxis, gefangene Fische nicht zum Verzehr oder anderweitig zu verwerten, sondern nach dem Fang wieder in das Gewässer zurückzusetzen. Diese Praxis ist nicht neu und in bestimmten Fällen sogar rechtlich vorgeschrieben. Gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist dies bei geschonten Fischen. Hier ist das Fangen und Zurücksetzen des Fisches für alle Angler verpflichtend und eine Selbstverständlichkeit. Beim c & r geht es nun aber gerade darum, dass der Angler auch die Fische zurücksetzt, die nicht der Schonung unterliegen. Die Gründe hierfür können vielfältig sein. So werden selbst diejenigen Angler, die grundsätzlich beabsichtigen, ihren Fang zu verzehren, diejenigen Fische zurücksetzen, die keine verzehrfähige Größe aufweisen oder die aus kulinarischen Gründen für nicht verzehrfähig gehalten werden, weil sie zum Beispiel zu viele Gräten aufweisen oder zu alt sind. 

Bis hierhin wird man unter den Anglern sicher auf einen breiten Konsens der Art stoßen, dass diese Form der Angelfischerei selbstverständlich erlaubt sei muss, weil der Angler ja grundsätzlich mit der Vorstellung an das Gewässer geht, gefangene Fische auch zu verwerten. Zur Streitfrage wir dieses Thema aber dann, wenn es um Angler geht, die bereits von vornherein nicht beabsichtigen, die gefangenen Fische zurückzusetzen. Gesteigert wird diese Streitfrage dann noch durch die Praxis, den gefangenen Fisch vor dem Zurücksetzen noch zu hältern, zu vermessen und/ oder zu fotografieren. Daher sollten diese drei Varianten rechtlich näher beleuchtet werden. Damit stellt sich die erste rechtliche Frage:
*Verstößt das Angeln gegen § 17 Tierschutzgesetz, wenn keine Verwertungsabsicht besteht, also der Angler jeden gefangenen Fisch zurücksetzt?*

Die Gegner dieser Angelpraxis führen hier das Tierschutzgesetz an. In diesem heißt es:
§ 17 TierSchG
Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer 
1. ein Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet oder
2. einem Wirbeltier
a) aus Rohheit erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden oder
b) länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden
zufügt.

Das Tierschutzgesetz erlaubt also einen Eingriff in die Unversehrtheit des Tieres, wenn hierfür ein „vernünftiger Grund“ vorhanden ist. Von den Gegnern des c & r wird argumentiert, dieser „vernünftige Grund“ läge ausschließlich in dem Verzehr des gefangenen Fisches. Es wird daher teilweise gefordert, dass jeder fangfähige Fisch dem Gewässer zu entnehmen und zum Zwecke des Verzehrs zu töten ist.(2) Diese Argumentation überzeugt nicht. 

Richtig ist zwar, dass der Verzehr des Tieres generell als ein „vernünftiger Grund“ im Sinne von § 17 TierSchG angesehen wird(3). Dieser Rechtfertigung über die Verwertung des Fisches bedarf es jedoch gar nicht. In der Diskussion wird meist völlig verkannt, dass die jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetze das Fischen mit der Handangel ausdrücklich erlauben. Dies gilt nach § 39 Abs. 1 LFischG NRW insbesondere auch für die Verwendung eines Angelhakens:
§ 39 Verbot schädigender Mittel
(1) Es ist verboten, beim Fischfang künstliches Licht, explodierende, betäubende und giftige Mittel sowie verletzende Geräte, *mit Ausnahme von Angelhaken*, anzuwenden.
[…]

Es kann aber nicht verboten sein, was gleichzeitig ausdrücklich gesetzlich erlaubt ist! Hält sich der Angler bei der Ausübung der Fischerei an die Regeln des Landesfischereirechts, ist sein Tun gesetzlich erlaubt und folglich auch nicht nach § 17 TierSchG zu ahnden. 
Auf einen darüber hinaus gehenden „vernünftigen Grund“ kommt es nicht an. 

Anders liegt der Fall, wenn der Angler z.B. in unzulässiger Weise einen lebenden Köderfisch verwenden würde oder an einem unzulässigen Wettangeln teilnähme. Diese Form der Angelfischerei erlaubt das Landesfischereirecht(4) gerade nicht. Der Angler bewegte sich damit nicht mehr im Rahmen des landesfischereirechtlich Erlaubten. Folglich wäre sein Tun auch nicht mehr durch das Landesfischereigesetz gedeckt. 

Die Diskussion wird also falsch geführt. Denn nicht der Verzehr legitimiert das Angeln, sondern das Landesfischereirecht. Eine Verwertung oder Verwertungsabsicht des Fangs ist in diesem Zusammenhang unerheblich. Möglicherweise geht dieser Irrtum auf die oftmals wenig differenzierten Gerichtsurteile zurück.(5)
 Beleuchtet man entsprechende Urteile jedoch näher, so ist feststellen, dass es darin nicht alleine um das Fischen mit der Handangel ging, sondern weitere Handlungen hinzutraten. So erfolgte eine Verurteilung in folgenden Zusammenhängen: 
- einem Wettfischen in Verbindung mit der Lebendhälterung in Setzkeschern(6)
 -wegen des Transportes der Fische zum Teich in einem Angelpark(7) 
- oder im Zusammenhang mit einem um 5 Minuten verzögerten Zurücksetzen eines Karpfens aufgrund von Fotoaufnahmen(8)

Damit ist also nicht erst der Verzehr des Fisches, sondern bereits das jeweilige Landesfischereigesetz der „vernünftigen Grund“ im Sinne von § 17 TierSchG.(9) Die Juristen sprechen hier von einer so genannten Erlaubnisnorm. Eine solche Erlaubnisnorm ist die Gegennorm zu der gesetzlichen Verbotsnorm und stellt damit rechtlich einen Rechtfertigungsgrund dar.(10) 

Das LFischG NRW enthält keine Entnahmepflicht(11) für gefangene Fische. Es besteht ein lediglich gemäß § 3 Abs. 1 LFischG NRW ein Aneignungsrecht! Hält sich der Angler in NRW also an das geltende Landesfischereirecht, so ist c & r erlaubt.
 Auf die Frage, ob der Angler beabsichtigt, gefangene Fische auch zu verwerten, kommt es rechtlich gesehen nicht an.(12)
 Das TierSchG schlägt aber an der Stelle wieder durch, an der das Landesfischereirecht endet. Das Fischereirecht endet an dem Punkt, an dem der Fisch gefangen ist, also ab dem Zeitpunkt, in dem der Angler die Entscheidung getroffen hat, sich den Fisch anzueignen und zu verwerten oder ihn zurückzusetzen. 
Sowohl das Töten als auch das Zurücksetzen muss in einer Weise erfolgen, die dem TierSchG entspricht. 
Für das Töten bedeutet dies die Einhaltung der Reihenfolge: 
Betäuben, Töten, Abhaken. 
Hinsichtlich der Art und Weise des Zurücksetzens führt dies damit zu der nächsten Rechtsfrage: 

*Ist das Anfertigen von Trophäenfotos tierschutzrechtlich erlaubt?*
Bis jetzt war es noch nicht erforderlich, auf die Frage von Schmerzempfinden und Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen einzugehen. Diese Frage stellt sich aber nun im Zusammenhang mit dem Anfertigen von Trophäenfotos.

Ohne Zweifel ist es erlaubt, einen zuvor getöteten Fisch zu fotografieren. Ebenso unproblematisch sind die Fälle, in denen das Vermessen, Wiegen und Fotografieren mit der Fischhege begründet werden kann oder zu Dokumentationszwecken erforderlich ist. Letzteres könnte z. B. erforderlich sein, wenn bei Fischen aus einem Gewässer eine besondere Auffälligkeit zu sehen ist, die zwar nicht einer Fischkrankheit zugeordnet werden kann, die aber gleichwohl für den Fischereirechtsinhaber von Bedeutung sein könnte. 

In diesem Falle würde das Fotografieren und Zurücksetzen gegenüber dem Töten einen geringeren Eingriff in die Unversehrtheit des Fisches darstellen. Ebenso selbstverständlich ist es erlaubt, wenn ein Vereinsgewässerwart aus Gründen der Fischhege einen gefangenen Fisch vermisst, wiegt und zu Dokumentationszwecken fotografiert. Z
war bedeutet dies für den Fisch Stress und damit Leid im Sinne von § 17 TierSchG; die durch das Landesfischereigesetz auferlegte Hegepflicht ist hier aber der „vernünftigen Grund“ für diese Maßnahmen.

Der Streit entbrennt dort, wo es um Trophäenfotos geht, der Fisch also gefangen, möglicherweise gewogen, fotografiert und dann wieder zurückgesetzt wird. Wie oben bereits dargestellt schlägt das TierSchG in dem Moment durch, in dem der Vorgang des Angelns mit der Entscheidung, den Fisch zu entnehmen oder zurückzusetzen, beendet ist. 

Soll ein Fisch zurückgesetzt werden, muss dies möglichst schonend erfolgen. Das Fotografieren verlängert den Zeitraum, in dem der Fisch seinem Element Wasser entzogen ist. Einigkeit in rechtlicher Hinsicht besteht darüber, dass ein verzögertes Zurücksetzen des Fisches nicht als Rohheit im Sinne von § 17 Nr. 2a TierSchG einzuordnen ist(13). An dieser Stelle wird in der Diskussion gerne die Frage gestellt, ob Fische überhaupt Schmerzen empfinden. Ob dies der Fall ist, wird in der Wissenschaft strittig diskutiert.(14)
 Auch diese Diskussion geht aber an der bestehenden Rechtslage vorbei. Nämlich unabhängig von der Frage, ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden, bedeutet das Wiegen, Vermessen und Fotografieren für den Fisch Stress. Stress wiederum ist Leid im Sinne von § 17 Nr. 2b TierSchG.(15) 
Ob dem Fisch darüber hinaus auch noch Schmerzen zugefügt werden, ist für eine Strafbarkeit nach § 17 Nr. 2b TierSchG nicht mehr entscheidend. Entsprechende Handlungen können aber nur dann nach § 17 Nr. 2b TierSchG strafbar sein, wenn das mit ihnen verbundene Leid „länger anhaltend“ im Rechtssinne ist. 
Die Problematik liegt also nicht bei der Frage des Schmerzempfindens von Fischen, sondern bei der Auslegung des Rechtsbegriffs „länger anhaltend“. 
Es ist daher müßig über das Schmerzempfinden von Fischen zu diskutieren.
Wie lange die Zeitspanne ist, kann nicht pauschal beantwortet werden.(16) 

Es kommt hier immer auf die konkrete Situation an. Je schlimmer das Leid ist, je kürzer ist die Zeitspanne, die es braucht, die gesetzliche Schwelle zu überschreiten. Bei der Auslegung dieses Begriffs ist zunächst von dem Alltagssprachgebrauch auszugehen. Eine Zeitdauer von einer Minute ist daher auch bei stärkerem Leid als nicht länger anhaltend zu bewerten.(17) Nicht zuzustimmen ist daher der Entscheidung des OLG Celle v. 6.6.1997(18), bei der aufgrund eines 30 bis 60 Sekunden andauernden Transports von der Hälteranlage hin zum Angelteich bereits als länger anhaltend angesehen wurde. 

Sicherlich zutreffend ging hingegen das AG Hannover(19) in der Entscheidung vom 29.10.2007 davon aus, dass die Aufbewahrung lebender Köderfische ohne Sauerstoffzuführung über mehrere Stunden ein länger anhaltendes Leid darstellt. 

Durchaus Aufsehen erregte das Urteil des AG Bad Oeynhausen vom 10. 4. 2001(20), in dem ein Angler verurteilt wurde, weil er einen gefangenen Karpfen mit der Verzögerung von 5 Minuten zurücksetzte um in dieser Zeit Trophäenfotos zu erstellen. Wie die genannten Urteile zeigen, neigt die Rechtsprechung selbst bei sehr kurzen Zeiträumen dazu, ein länger anhaltendes Leid des Fisches anzunehmen und entsprechend nach § 17 Nr. 2b TierSchG zu verurteilen. 
Dem ist vor allem dann zuzustimmen, wenn das zugefügte Leid im Rahmen einer Gesamtbetrachtung vermeidbar war. Denn das TierSchG ist im besonderen Maße von dem Leitgedanken der Verhältnismäßigkeit geprägt.(21) Dies ergibt sich bereits aus § 1 TierSchG:
§ 1 TierSchG
Zweck dieses Gesetzes ist es, aus der Verantwortung des Menschen für das Tier als Mitgeschöpf dessen Leben und Wohlbefinden zu schützen. Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen.

Handlungen, die beim Tier unnötiges Leid verursachen sind daher zu vermeiden. Trophäenfotos sind vermeidbar. Sicherlich ist nichts dagegen einzuwenden, wenn ein Angelkamerad Aufnahmen während des Drills oder der Entnahme des Fisches macht, weil diese Aufnahmen nicht den Stress des Fisches mehren. Es entspricht aber nicht dem Gedanken des Tierschutzes, für Fotoaufnahmen den Fisch länger, als nötig an Land zu lassen. Dies stellt eine vermeidbare Verlängerung des Leids da, die nicht gerechtfertigt ist. Denn der Wunsch des Anglers nach Trophäenfotos ist kein „vernünftiger Grund“ im Sinne des Gesetzes. Vielmehr schreibt § 4 LFischVO NRW für geschonte Fische vor, dass diese „unverzüglich mit der gebotenen Sorgfalt ins Fanggewässer zurückzusetzen“ sind. Es ist nicht erkennbar, warum für nicht geschonte Fische etwas anderes angezeigt sein sollte. Dies gilt selbstverständlich auch für die bei Karpfenanglern beliebte Praxis, in der Nacht gefangene Tiere bis zum Morgen in Karpfensäcken oder Setzkeschern zu hältern, um sie am nächsten Tag bei besserem Licht zu fotografieren. Wird nicht beabsichtigt, den Fisch zu verwerten, kann eine Lebendhälterung, gleich wie „komfortabel“ der Setzkescher gebaut ist, nie gerechtfertigt sein, weil es keinen vernünftigen Grund für diese Hälterung gibt. Dies führt damit zu der nächsten Rechtsfrage:
*Ist es erlaubt für den Verzehr gefangene Fische im Setzkescher zu hältern?*

Bis zum Jahre 2000 wäre diese Frage mit einem klaren „nein“ zu beantworten gewesen. Die damalige Rechtsprechung war diesbezüglich der einhelligen Auffassung, durch die Lebenthälterung der Fische würde diesen länger anhaltendes Leid zugefügt und sei nicht durch einen „vernünftigen Grund“ gerechtfertigt.(22)
Dies kann man nach dem Urteil des AG Rinteln vom 20.06.2000(23) so eindeutig nicht mehr behaupten. Zudem haben einige Bundesländer eine Regelung in ihren Fischereigesetzen geschaffen, die eine Verwendung von Setzkeschern für die Lebendhälterung ausdrücklich zulassen.(24)

Anlass für ein Umdenken gab insbesondere das Gutachten von Schreckenbach zu dem Verfahren vor dem AG Rinteln(25). Dieses Gutachten kam zu dem Ergebnis, dass bei Verwendung der richtigen Setzkescher nicht von einem anhaltenden Leid auszugehen ist. Im Hinblick auf dieses Gutachten wird es zukünftig schwierig werden nach § 17 Nr. 2a TierSchG zu verurteilen, wenn entsprechend geeignete Setzkescher zur Anwendung kommen. 

Das Schreckenbach- Gutachten kommt ferner zu dem Ergebnis, dass die Fleischqualität lebend gehälterten Fische, gegenüber denen in der Kühlbox gelagerten, besser ist. Die Lebendhälterung erhält die physikalischen, chemischen, hygienischen und sensorischen Eigenschaften des Fischfleisches am besten.(26)
Zudem ist eine wirksame Kühlung geangelter und getöteter Fische in der Kühlbox bei hohen Außentemperaturen nur begrenzt möglich, da durch wiederholtes Öffnen und Einlegen von Fischen die Temperaturen ansteigen und der mikrobielle und proteolytische(27) Verderb von Fischfleisch im Gegensatz zum Warmblüterfleisch auch bei 6 bis 10 °C rasch voranschreitet.(28)

Selbst wenn man also annehmen würde, dass die Lebendhälterung gefangener Fische in einem Setzkescher für die Fische ein länger anhaltendes Leid darstellen würde, so zeigt die Untersuchung der Fleischqualität, dass diese durch die Lebendhälterrung deutlich verbessert werden kann. Diese Verbesserung der Lebensmittelqualität ist ein vernünftiger Grund, der eine Lebendhälterung rechtfertigen kann. Es sprechen damit sehr gute Gründe dafür, dass die Lebendhälterung der gefangenen Fische in einem ausreichend großen und richtig eingesetzten Setzkescher nicht strafbar ist. Allerdings ist die gegenwärtige Rechtssituation unbefriedigend. Im Sinne größerer Rechtssicherheit wäre es wünschenswert, wenn auch das Fischereirecht in Nordrhein-Westfalen eine entsprechende Erlaubnis enthalten würde. 

*Fazit:*
Das Angeln, also das Haken, Drillen und Anlanden sowie das Töten oder Zurücksetzen des Fisches wird durch die Landesfischereigesetze erlaubt und ist daher nicht nach § 17 TierSchG strafbar, solange die Regeln des Landesfischereirechts eingehalten werden. 

Einen darüber hinausgehenden vernünftigen Grund - wie den Verzehr der Fische - bedarf es nicht. Aus diesem Grunde ist auch die Praxis des c & r rechtlich nicht zu beanstanden(29). 
Die Lebendhälterrung der Fische verstößt dann gegen den Tierschutz, wenn die Fische nach der Hälterung zurückgesetzt werden. Zum Verzehr gefangene Fische können in einem geeigneten Setzkescher gehältert werden um eine hygienisch und sensorisch gute Fleischqualität zu gewährleisten. Das verzögerte Zurücksetzen der Fische um Trophäenfotos zu schießen wird hingegen in der Regel gegen das TierSchG verstoßen und sollte daher unterbleiben. 
Wie die zitierten Entscheidungen zeigen, steht die Rechtsprechung diesen Trophäenfotos sehr kritisch gegenüber. Schon aus eigenem Interesse sollten wir Angler darauf achten, welche Außenwirkungen wir durch unsere Angelpraktiken erzielen. Das Angeln als Hobby ist in der Gesellschaft traditionell fest verankert und wird von einer überwiegenden Mehrheit in der Gesellschaft positiv gesehen. Diese gute Ausgangssituation sollten Angler nicht durch eine unnötige Zurschaustellung der gefangenen Fische gefährden. 

Die von Tierrechtsorganisationen vertretene Ansicht, das Zurücksetzen gefangener Fische sei tierschutzwidrig, ist rechtsirrig. 

Diese Auffassung ignoriert nicht nur die bestehende Rechtslage, sondern geht auch an dem natürlichen Verständnis der nicht angelnden Bevölkerung vorbei. So werden die meisten Angler schon erlebt haben, dass von Passanten und Zuschauern das Zurücksetzen eines gefangenen Fisches positiv bewertet wird, weil dem Fisch das Leben geschenkt wird. Eine Entnahmepflicht, wie in Bayern, die letztlich eine Tötungspflicht bedeutet, würde diesem natürlichen Empfinden zuwiderlaufen. Durch eine Tötungspflicht wird politisch ein falsche Signal gesetzt, dass moralisch kaum vertretbar ist. 

Eine solche Tötungspflicht führt zu dem widersinnigen Ergebnis, dass der Angler, der den Fisch leben lässt, bestraft wird, währen der Angler, der den Fisch tötet, mit nachhause nimmt und dort in der Biotonne entsorgt, straffrei bleibt. 
Denn letztlich kann nicht kontrolliert werden, ob der Angler den gefangenen Fisch zuhause tatsächlich isst. Der Tierschutzgedanke würde so ad absurdum geführt. 

Kein anderes Land in der Welt verwendet so viel Aufwand für die Ausbildung seiner Angler. Daher sollte man auch jedem Angler die Kompetenz zusprechen, selber entscheiden zu können, ob er den Fisch verwerten kann oder ob er ihn schonend in die Freiheit entlässt. 


Kolja Kreder
Rechtsanwalt
Mühlenberg 14
53913 Swisttal

1 -  Die rechtlichen Ausführungen beziehen sich im Wesentlichen auf das Landesfischereirecht NRW

2 - So auch das Bayrische Landesfischereirecht

3 - statt vieler: Erbs/Kohlhaas/Metzger TierSchG § 17 Rn.14, Metzger § 17 Rn. 7 in Lorz/Metzger/ Stöckel Jagdrecht Fischereirecht 4. Auflage 2011 

4 - Die Ausführungen beziehen sich auf das LFischG NRW und die LFischVO NRW

5 - Vgl.:Urteil des AG Bad Oeynhausen vom 10.04.2001 – 5 Cs 16 Js 567/00 (16/01) nach Jendrusch u. Arlinghaus, Agrar-u. Umweltrecht 2005, 1, 3

6 - Vgl.: AG Hamm NStZ 1988, 466

7 - Vgl.: OLG Celle v. 6.6.1997 – 23 Ss 50/97, NStZ*RR 1997, 381; dies verkennt a.A: OLG Celle NStZ 1993, 291 siehe auch: Erbs/Kohlhaas/Metzger TierSchG § 17 Rn.28

8 - Vgl.: OLG Celle Urteil vom 12. 1. 1993 NStZ 1993, 291 

9 - Vgl. Dietlein NStZ 1994,21; MüKoStGB/Pfohl TierSchG § 17 Rn. 110-114; Hirt/Maisack/Moritz*Rn 28 ff.

10 - So, die herrschende Meinung: Schönke/Schröder StGB Vorb. zu §§ 32 ff. Rn. 4, Nach einer Mindermeinung schließt die Erlaubnisnorm bereits die Anwendung der Verbotsnorm aus. Diese Differenzierung ist an dieser Stelle aber unerheblich, da nach beiden Auffassungen kein strafbares Verhalten vorliegt.

11 - Etwas anderes gilt im Bundesland Bayern, hier besteht eine Entnahmepflicht

12 - Anders im Bundesland Bayern

13  - Vgl.: Drossé, AgrarR 2003, 370, 372; Jendrusch u. Arlinghaus, Agrar-u. Umweltrecht 2005, 1, 2 

14 - Vgl.: Schmerzen bejahend: Rose, The neurobeavioral nature of fishes and the question of awareness and pain, aus dem Jahre 2002; verneinend: Arlinghaus, AgrarR 2003, 267, 368f), Gutachten Schreckenbach von 15.12.1999, Informationsschrift 001 DAV Seite 7ff (www.agsb.net/app/download/364675/Setzkescher.pdf), AG Rinteln 6 Cs 204 Js 4811/98 (245/98)

15 - Vgl.: Erbs/Kohlhaas/Metzger TierSchG § 1 Rn. 14

16 - Vgl.: Erbs/Kohlhaas/Metzger TierSchG § 17 Rn.28

17  - Vgl.: Erbs/Kohlhaas/Metzger TierSchG § 17 Rn.28

18 - Vgl.: OLG Celle Urteil vom 12. 1. 1993 NStZ 1993, 291 mit insoweit abl. Anm. Dietlein NStZ 1994, 21

19 -  Vgl.: AG Hannover v. 29.10.2007 – 204 Ds 1252 Js 7381107 (42107), NuR 2008, 445 m. Bespr. Jendrusch/Niehaus NuR 2008, 325

20 - Vgl.: Nicht veröffentlichtes Urteil des AG Bad Oeynhausen Urt. v. 10. 4. 2001 – 5 Cs 16 Js 567/00 Zitiert nach Jendrusch u. Arlinghaus, Agrar-u. Umweltrecht 2005, 1, 3

21 - Vgl.:  BVerfG v. 2.10.1973 – 1 BvR 459, 477/72, BVerfGE 36, 47, 56 ff.; BVerfG v. 20.6.1978 – 1 BvL 14/77, BVerfGE 48, 376, 389; OLG Düsseldorf v. 20.4.1993 – 5 Ss 171/92, NStZ 1994, 43; OLG 2.5.2017 4; MüKoStGB/Pfohl TierSchG § 17 Rn. 79*95 MüKoStGB/Pfohl, 2. Aufl. 2013, TierSchG § 17 Rn. 79*95 Frankfurt/M. v. 14.9.1984 – 5 Ws 2/84, NStZ 1985, 130; OLG Koblenz v. 17.9.1999 – 2 Ss 198/99, NStZ*RR 2000, 155

22 - Vgl.: Amtsgerichts Düsseldorf Urteil v. 17.10.1990 - 301 OWi/905 Js 919/89; OLG Düsseldorf Urteil v. 20.04.1993- 5 Ss 171/92-59/92 I

23 - Vgl.: Urteil AG Rinteln vom 20.06.2000 - 6 Cs 204 Js 4811/98 (245/98), www.agsb.net/app/download/364675/Setzkescher.pdf

24 - § 6 HFO; § 11 LFischG-DVO SH; §26 Landesfischereiordnung Rheinlandpfalz

25 - Vgl.: Gutachten Schreckenbach von 15.12.1999, AG Rinteln 6 Cs 204 Js 4811/98 (245/98); Informationsschrift 001 DAV Seite 7ff (www.agsb.net/app/download/364675/Setzkescher.pdf)

26 - Vgl.: Gutachten Schreckenbach von 15.12.1999, AG Rinteln 6 Cs 204 Js 4811/98 (245/98); Informationsschrift 001 DAV Seite 7ff (www.agsb.net/app/download/364675/Setzkescher.pdf)

27 - Vgl.: „proteolytisch“ Zersetzung beschreibt vereinfacht ausgedrückt die Zersetzung Fisch-Eiweißes durch Enzyme

28 - Vgl.: Zitiert nach Schreckenbach (siehe Fn 24): MEINEL, W.; SIEGMUND, J. und GRONOSTAY, J. (1995): Gutachten über die Anwendung eines Netzgeheges zur Hälterung von Fischen - 18.12.1995, Kassel; MEINEL, W.; STEINHARDT, H. SCHLÜTER, S. und MEINEL, L. (1996): Zur Frage der Hälterung von Fischen und des Verderbs von Fischfleisch.

29 - Vgl.: Gilt so nicht für das Bundesland Bayern


----------



## magi (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Ich hoffe, dass nun auch der letzte Depp verstanden hat, dass  das Problem nicht bei C & R grundsätzlich liegt (zumindest, wenn das Landesfischreigesetz / -verordnung bzw. das Regelwerk des Fischereirechtinhabers dies nicht explizit anders regeln), sondern die Art der Umsetzung und insbesondere die überzogene Sebstdarstellung das Ganze in Veruf bringt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Du hast es nicht ganz begriffen, vermute ich, ganz so einfach/eindimensional isses nämlich NICHT:
Es geht NICHT um Selbstdarstellung als Verurteilungsgrund, sondern um die Zeit beim fotografieren, die man braucht.

Wenn ein Kumpel ("Trophäen")Fotos macht, während Du den Fisch zurücksetzt und Du einmal in die Kamera  lächelst (< 5  - 10 sec) oder den Fisch kurz hochzeigst und präsentierst dabei (10 - 20 sec), kannst Du kaum verurteilt werden.



			
				 Artikel von Kolja Kreder schrieb:
			
		

> Es kommt hier immer auf die konkrete Situation an. Je schlimmer das Leid ist, je kürzer ist die Zeitspanne, die es braucht, die gesetzliche Schwelle zu überschreiten. Bei der Auslegung dieses Begriffs ist zunächst von dem Alltagssprachgebrauch auszugehen. Eine Zeitdauer von einer Minute ist daher auch bei stärkerem Leid als nicht länger anhaltend zu bewerten.





			
				 Artikel von Kolja Kreder schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherlich ist nichts dagegen einzuwenden, wenn ein Angelkamerad Aufnahmen während des Drills oder der Entnahme des Fisches macht, weil diese Aufnahmen nicht den Stress des Fisches mehren



Hälterst Du Fische über Nacht oder machst lange Sessions mit Selbstauslöser, kann man definitiv von "länger andauernd" reden und so mit eine Verurteilung rechnen..


----------



## magi (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht ganz begriffen, vermute ich, ganz so einfach/eindimensional isses nämlich NICHT:
> Es geht NICHT um Selbstdarstellung als Verurteilungsgrund, sondern um die Zeit beim fotografieren, die man braucht.
> 
> Wenn ein Kumpel ("Trophäen")Fotos macht, während Du den Fisch zurücksetzt und Du einmal in die Kamera  lächelst (< 5  - 10 sec) oder den Fisch hochzeigst und präsenttierst dabei (10 - 20 sec), kannst Du kaum verurteilt werden.
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach geht es genau um das gesagte - Sebstdarstellung! 

Die Hälterung ist nicht nötig um ggf. verurteilt zu werden - steht auch in dem Artikel (von wegen 5 min Karpfenfotos). Wer einen Fisch fängt und etliche Bilder macht, die ja dann auch vernüftig in Scene gesetzt etwas dauern, ist ein SELBSTDARSTELLER in meiner Welt. Komischerweise scheint meine Auffassung ja mit der rechtlichen Realität in DE übereinzustimmen


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Bei 5 Min. für ein Foto geh ich mit Dir, genauso bei Selbstauslösorgien etc. (schwer zu beweisen, davon ab) 

Bei meinen genannten zwischen 0 - 5 und 20 sec. nicht, wenn ein anderer fotografiert während Fang und zurücksetzen

Und nicht umsonst stellt das Gesetz ja auf "länger anhaltend" ab.


----------



## magi (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Dann ist doch alles gut, da bin ich grundsätzlich bei dir!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Gut  - hatte ich aber schon vorher genauso geschrieben:


> Wenn ein Kumpel ("Trophäen")Fotos macht, während Du den Fisch zurücksetzt und Du einmal in die Kamera lächelst (< 5 - 10 sec) oder den Fisch kurz hochzeigst und präsentierst dabei (10 - 20 sec), kannst Du kaum verurteilt werden.



Nur zum nochmal klugscheixxen ;-)))


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Was anderes ist es mE den Fisch kurz (!) zu vermessen, ein Foto zu machen und dann schonend zurücksetzen. Wiegen brauche ich nicht aber eine Erinnerung an einen besonderen Fisch macht für mich das Hobby aus und es dauert so auch nicht länger als 60 Sekunden


----------



## magi (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Thomas, gerne doch! Wenn dir das "letzte Wort" so wichtig ist...ich kann auch gönnen - kein Problem


----------



## Ørret (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Darf man die Ausführungen von Kolja verwenden/ weiter verbreiten oder gibt es das Teil vielleicht sogar als PDF?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



magi schrieb:


> Wenn dir das "letzte Wort" so wichtig ist...


woher soll ich wissen, wann Du fertig bist..


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Ørret schrieb:


> Darf man die Ausführungen von Kolja verwenden/ weiter verbreiten oder gibt es das Teil vielleicht sogar als PDF?


Kolja, Dein Spiel, das zu erlauben....


----------



## kati48268 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Gute Ausarbeitung, muss ich mich mal intensiver mit befassen. #6

Spontan fehlen mir noch 2 Aspekte:

- *Beim Fotografieren kommt es auf die konkrete Situation (& Dauer) an*
Richtig. Zu dieser Situation gehören auch die Fischart & die Umstände.
Einem Karpfen macht auch ein längerer Landaufenthalt absolut nichts aus, solange er feucht gehalten wird, bei einer Bachforelle sieht dies jedoch ganz anders aus. Manche Arten sind extrem robust, andere sehr empfindlich.
Auch spielt die Temperatur eine Rolle; mit einem Hecht bei 10Grad+ zu hantieren ist etwas anderes als bei 10Grad-

- *Lebenhälterung + Zurücksetzen & der vernünftige Grund dazu*
Bei manchen Schwarm-/Rudel-Fischen kann es durchaus passieren, dass du eine Brasse od. Schleie zurücksetzt und dieser Fisch dir alle anderen der Art vom Fangplatz verjagt.
Ich sehe hier durchaus einen vernünftigen Grund.
Du fängst 10 Brassen, hälterst diese und suchst dir anschließend die 3 für die Küche passenden Exemplare heraus und lässt den Rest schwimmen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Der Artikel befindet sich in der Verbands-Zeitschrift des RhFV. (Seiten 11-15) Diese kann man unter folgendem Link herunterladen:

http://www.rhfv.de/uploads/media/RhFV-Info_2017-2_web.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

elegant gelöst ;-)


----------



## Ørret (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Besten Dank Kolja


----------



## Oviwahn (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

An der Müritz und den dort direkt verbundenen Seen hat die Fischerei einen eleganten Zwischenweg gewählt.
z.B. dürfen Hecht nur zwischen 60 und 80 Zentimenter entnommen werden, alles andere muss wieder zurück.
Also durchschnittliche Entnahmegröße.
Bei Karpfen und Zander ebenso, somit ist das C&R bei den Hauptzielfischen gesichert, zumindest teilweise.


----------



## willmalwassagen (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Das scheint ja alles schlüssig zu sein. Was mir aber feht ist die Beschreibung des Zustandes, dass sich ein Fisch wohlfühlt und / oder nicht leidet.
Wer sagt, der Fisch fühlt sich unwohl, hat Stress oder leidet muss auch die Situation belegen in der das nicht der Fall ist.
Zum Bespiel, ein Karpfen wird entnommen und liegt auf der Matte um fotografiert zu werden. Der Tierschützer sagt jetzt, der fühlt sich unwohl weil er auf dem Trockenen ist. Aber die Natur hat beim Karpfen erkannt, vergleichbare Situationen können auch natürlicherweise vorkommen. Deshalb kann der Karpfen den Kiemendeckel so dicht verschliessen dass die Kiemen lange nicht austrocknen und Sauerstoff über die Luft eingesaugt wird und die feuchten Kiemen können diesen Sauerstoff dann aufnehmen.
Welche Anzeichen würden jetzt Stress anzeigen? Atmen übder das Maul? Falsch, einfach Natur. Der Tierschützer wird dies negieren und sagen , der Fisch leidet, er schnappt nach Luft.
Da kann man in der Theorie aufbauen was man will und nahezu jede Situation erklären. Das ist wie bei den UFO's. Keiner kann es beweisen das es die gibt  aber weil das Gegenteil nicht beweisbar ist behaupten Menschen, es gibt welche. Umkehr der Beweislast. Damit kann man Jeden mit allem zum Schuldigen machen oder wenn der Richter sagt, ich glaube, das ist so. Dann weiss er nichts, hat keine Beweise und müsste freisprechen. Aber Richter sind unabhängig, manchmal scheint es, auch von der Intelligenz.


----------



## Warti (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Kurz und knapp: Wozu angeln wenn man(n) fast alles zurück setzt? Angeln ist für mich kein Sport,um am Ende der Tour eine Art *******vergleich zu machen. Was ich verwerten kann (keine extremen Übermaße) geht mit,sonst könnte ich mir meinen "Fisch" ja auch im Markt um die Ecke kaufen was sicher bequemer wäre.


Und nun Halali...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Hier gehts um eine juristische Betrachtung!

Nicht darum,  warum Du angeln gehst oder ob andere Deiner Meinung nach aus den falschen oder richtigen Gründen angeln gehen.

Aber nett, dass Du das mitgeteilt hast.


----------



## Revilo62 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

nach wie vor brandheiß, dieses Thema, wichtig finde ich persönlich die Zeilen: (Zitat)
_Um sich der Problematik anzunähern, sollte man sich zunächst einmal vor  Augen führen, was unter c & r zu verstehen ist. C & r beschreibt  die Praxis, gefangene Fische nicht zum Verzehr oder anderweitig zu  verwerten, sondern nach dem Fang wieder in das Gewässer zurückzusetzen.  Diese Praxis ist nicht neu und in bestimmten Fällen sogar rechtlich  vorgeschrieben. Gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist dies bei geschonten  Fischen. Hier ist das Fangen und Zurücksetzen des Fisches für alle  Angler verpflichtend und eine Selbstverständlichkeit. Beim c & r  geht es nun aber gerade darum, dass der Angler auch die Fische  zurücksetzt, die nicht der Schonung unterliegen. Die Gründe hierfür  können vielfältig sein. So werden selbst diejenigen Angler, die  grundsätzlich beabsichtigen, ihren Fang zu verzehren, diejenigen Fische  zurücksetzen, die keine verzehrfähige Größe aufweisen oder die aus  kulinarischen Gründen für nicht verzehrfähig gehalten werden, weil sie  zum Beispiel zu viele Gräten aufweisen oder zu alt sind.
Das und nur das beschreibt C&R als Begriff, kein Wort von Trophäenfotos oder dergleichen, wir hatten hier schon Diskussionen und Kommentare wo das C&R mit dem Fotografieren verbunden wurde und das ist nicht der Fall.
Fragwürdig ist die Zurschaustellung und diese wird inder Regel auch geahndet, entsprechend der Rechtsauffassung des Autors bedürfen eine Landesfischereigesetze einer entsprechenden Überprüfung, weil das Trophäenfischen dejure eine Unterstellung ist, wenn auch viele Angelkollegen da anderer Meinung sind.
Ich persönlich wünsche mir eigentlich nur ein wenig mehr Toleranz unter den Anglern....

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:
_


----------



## Warti (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

@Thomas9904 





> Hier gehts um eine juristische Betrachtung!


 Eijo,eijo...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Ich habe ja ganz bewusst ein paar Hinweise in dem Artikel, wie man begründen kann, dass ein Foto erforderlich war. Wenn man denn schon unbedingt eines machen muss und dabei erwischt wird.  Da stecken quasi ein par "Meta-Aussagen" drinnen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gehts um eine juristische Betrachtung!



... und auch ein wenig um Toleranz. Angler sollten sich untereinander solidarisieren, auch wenn sie teilweise unterschiedlichen Leitbildern folgen. Wir bekommen schon ausreichend Knüppel zwischen die Beine geworfen, da sollten wir das nicht auch noch untereinander tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

ich seh das mit dem fotografieren auch anders als Kolja.

Ein Foto wie auch die Veröffentlichung ist keine rechtswidrige Tat nach TSG, sondern kann BESTENFALLS ein Indiz für zu langes hantieren sein.

Schon wenn das Foto von jemand anders gemacht wurde, wirds eng mit Beweisen (sonst ziehen zukünftig PETA-Jünger durch die Gegend, fotografieren Angler mit Fischen und stellen das ins Netz - schon wär der Angler schuldig nach dieser Logik - NEVER!).

Und BEWEISEN MUSS bei uns in D der Staatsanwalt die Schuld, nicht der Angler die Unschuld.

Dass sich ein Amt/Landsgerichtssrichter/in solchem Unfug anschliessen mag, kann sein.

Bei höheren Instanzen ist aber mehr juristischer Sachverstand vorhanden und da wird sowas kaum ausreichen, da sind harte Fakten gefragt.

Auch das Fische nicht leidensfähig sind, ist weiter für mich ein Punkt. 
Nur weil ein paar Amtsrichter meinten, Stress wäre schon Leiden, ist das faktisch in keinster Weise gedeckt (Leiden ist nun mal nur einem sich selbst bewussten Wesen möglich, ansosnten ist Stress einfach ein normales Warnsignal im Überlebenskampf, und Stress(signale) können durchaus positiv und auch notwendig sein (Adrenalinausschüttung bei Raubtieren vor Jagd oder Beutetieren bei Flucht etc.)) .

Auch hier wären in weiterführenden Gerichten mit entsprechenden Gutachten sicher anderem mehr an Logik und Fachverstand orientierte Urteile zu erwarten.

Wer das negiert oder sich ins Schicksal fügt, weil mal ein schützergeprägter Amtsrichter anders entschieden hat und dumme und anglerfeindliche Verbände sich da vor Angst in die Hosen machten, statt dagegen klar Front zu beziehen, tut weder sich noch anderen Anglern einen Gefallen.

Und hier muss man (>>Verbände) auch politisch tätig werden, um Gesetze so zu ändern, dass Angler nicht mehr kriminalisiert werden können. 

Siehe auch hier z. B . Frage 2.1 und 4, die auf diesen Komplex ja abzielen:
Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017

Siehe Fragen DAFV und abnickende Schützerkonsorten zum Vergleich (stellen bei einer Bundestagswahl größtenteils Fragen aus der Landespolitik, davon ab):
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/dafv-wahlpruefsteine


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht ganz begriffen, vermute ich, ganz so einfach/eindimensional isses nämlich NICHT:
> Es geht NICHT um Selbstdarstellung als Verurteilungsgrund, sondern um die Zeit beim fotografieren, die man braucht.
> 
> Doch, genau darum geht es bzw. wird es gehen, sollte diese Situation einmal explizit bewertet werden. Diese Einlassung mit dem Alltagssprachgebrauch und der "einen Minute", die als nicht länger anhaltendes Leid zu bewerten ist, halte ich in dem Fall für Spekulation, aus der man mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit keine Regel machen wird. Rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite könnte! man, so wie Kolja das auch ausführt, nur sein, wenn es einen Grund gibt (eventuelle Krankheitsmerkmale usw.) die es erforderlich machen, den Zustand des Fisches für den Bewirtschafter/Rechteinhaber usw. zu dokumentieren.
> ...



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, sollte auf der Basis einmal explizit juristisch betrachtet werden, werden Trophäenfotos immer als vermeidbares Leid bewertet werden.
Ich geb mal ein Beispiel aus dem Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten: 

Wer beispielsweise in Alaska einen zu releasenden, weil grad geschonten, untermaßigen usw. Lachs, fotografiert, steht direkt vor Gericht. Der Fisch muß im Wasser abgehakt werden und dabei ist es nicht gestattet, den Fisch für ein Foto auch nur kurz anzuheben! Ich kenne da zwei konkrete Fälle, wo anwesende Wildlife-Ranger direkt durchgegriffen haben und der Angler schon wenige Tager darauf von einem Gericht abgeurteilt wurde. Es kann dir natürlich keiner verbieten, den Rücksetzvorgang von einer zweiten Person fotografisch dokumentieren zu lassen, in dem Moment aber, in dem der Fisch einzig für den Zweck eines Fotos der Kamera präsentiert wird, ist die Geschichte illegal. Niemand wird sich hier im Nachhinein auf dann eventuell nachzuweisende Zeitfenster festlegen, ab denen Leid länger anhält.

Ich finde die Betrachtung im Großen und Ganzen gut und stichhaltig ausgeführt, aber beim Releasen wird es meiner Meinung nach nie einen zeitlichen Rahmen für Trophäenfotos geben, weil die immer vermeidbares Leid darstellen werden.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



> Niemand wird sich hier im Nachhinein auf dann eventuell nachzuweisende Zeitfenster festlegen, ab der Leid länger anhält.


GENAU das  ist aber das einzige, was hier in D verurteilt werden kann.

Länger anhaltend und erheblich..

Wie das Recht in Alaska ist, weiss ich nicht und es ist für deutsche Justizfragen eh komplett wurscht.

Hier MUSS bewiesen sein, dass der Fisch länger anhaltend gelitten hat (s.o., Stress alleine reicht m.M.n. NICHT nach DEUTSCHEM Recht, mag in Alaska anders sein.).

Daher bleibe ich dabei:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Kumpel ("Trophäen")Fotos macht, während Du den Fisch zurücksetzt und Du einmal in die Kamera  lächelst (< 5  - 10 sec) oder den Fisch kurz hochzeigst und präsentierst dabei (10 - 20 sec), kannst Du kaum verurteilt werden.
> 
> Hälterst Du Fische über Nacht oder machst lange Sessions mit Selbstauslöser, kann man definitiv von "länger andauernd" reden und so mit eine Verurteilung rechnen..


----------



## ronram (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

@Kolja Kreder
Besten Dank für diese ausführliche Betrachtung. 
Das wird direkt ausgedruckt und kommt in die Plastikhülle zu den ausgedruckten Exemplaren von Kai Jendrusch und Boardie Ernie1973, die ich immer in der Angeltasche dabei habe.

Ich befürchte jedoch, dass der Appell an die Toleranz nicht viel bringt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



ronram schrieb:


> Ich befürchte jedoch, dass der Appell an die Toleranz nicht viel bringt.


dito...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> GENAU das  ist aber das einzige, was hier in D verurteilt werden kann.
> 
> Länger anhaltend und erheblich..
> 
> ...



Behauptest du das einfach so oder kannst du das belegen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

17 regelt Strafbarkeit



			
				Artikel Kolja Kreder schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gegner dieser Angelpraxis führen hier das Tierschutzgesetz an. In diesem heißt es:
> § 17 TierSchG
> Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer
> 1. ein Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet oder
> ...


Siehe dazu auch Verwaltungsrichter Jendrusch aus http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2006/c-r-glaubens-oder-rechtsfrage.html:


> Daneben ist weiterhin zu berücksichtigen, daß Fische die unterste Stufe der Wirbeltiere bilden. Im Vergleich zu wesentlich höher entwickelten Säugetieren haben sie weniger differenziertes Nervensystem. Die Anforderungen in bezug auf den Zeitrahmen steigen daher auf Grund des niedrigen Entwicklungsstandes der Fische. Der für den Drillvorgang und das anschließende Zurücksetzen eines Fisches benötigte Zeitrahmen erscheint dafür kaum ausreichend.
> Die physiologischen Veränderungen wie ansteigender Lactatgehalt, welche mit dem Catch & Release einhergehen, liegen in vielen Fällen im Rahmen von Werten, wie sie in natürlicher Umgebung als Folge von Sprints zum Nahrungserwerb und zum Ausweichen vor einem Räuber, z.B. einem Kormoran, auftreten. Catch & Release wird demnach nur in besonderen Fällen zu etwas führen, was als lang anhaltend und gravierend zu charakterisieren ist.
> 
> Nach hier vertretener Auffassung erfüllt das Fangen und anschließende Zurücksetzen von Fischen also selbst dann nicht den Tatbestand von § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG, wenn man entgegen dem hier Vertretenen die Leidensfähigkeit respektive das Schmerzempfinden von Fischen unterstellt.





> Noch klarer wird dies, wenn man § 17 Nr. 1 TierSchG mit in die Bewertung einbezieht. Dieser sieht für die Tötung eines Wirbeltieres ohne vernünftigen Grund das selbe Strafmaß vor, wie Nr. 2 b für die Zufügung erheblicher sich wiederholender oder länger anhaltender Schmerzen oder Leiden. Wenn man das Mißverhältnis zwischen dem vorgesehenen gleichen Strafmaß in bezug auf die unterschiedlichen Taterfolge nicht als unverhältnismäßig einstufen will, so läßt sich diese Vorschrift nur durch erhöhte Anforderungen an die Voraussetzungen von § 17 Nr. 2 b rechtfertigen.





> Bei der Frage der „mutmaßlichen" strafrechtlichen Relevanz von Catch & Release steht § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG im Mittelpunkt der Debatte.[2] Selbst die schärfsten Kritiker[3] von Catch & Release - von der nicht ernstzunehmenden PETA mal abgesehen - halten § 17 Nr. 2 a TierSchG, welcher die Zufügung von Schmerzen und Leiden aus Roheit unter Strafe stellt, für nicht verwirklicht. Die Betrachtung kann sich daher auf § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG beschränken, gleichwohl dürfen § 17 Nr. 1 u. Nr. 2 a TierSchG dabei nicht völlig außer Acht gelassen werden.





> Eine einheitliche und feststehende Definition für Schmerzen im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes gibt es bis dato nicht.[5] Zurückgegriffen wird weitestgehend auf die Definition der „International Association for the Study of Pain", wonach Schmerzen unangenehme sensorische und gefühlsmäßige Erfahrungen sind, die mit akuter oder potenzieller Gewebeschädigung einhergehen oder in Form solcher Schädigungen beschrieben werden.
> Über das Vorhandensein der Schmerzempfindlichkeit von Fischen besteht in der Wissenschaft bis dato keine Einigkeit. Eine Arbeit des Amerikaners Rose aus dem Jahr 2002 stellt es grundsätzlich in Frage, daß Fische Schmerzen, Leiden, Angst oder emotionalen Disstreß empfinden können.[6] Rose führt einen indirekten „Beweis" damit, daß Fischen eine bestimmte Hirnregion im Großhirn, die Bewußtsein und damit einhergehend Schmerzempfinden beim Menschen und anderen Primaten hervorruft, fehlt. Somit sei, so Rose, die bewußte Erfahrung von Schmerz bei Fischen unmöglich. Dieser Ansicht folgen in Deutschland unter anderem  Schreckenbach und Pietrock.





> Es kann indessen nicht die Aufgabe eines Juristen sein, das Vorhanden- oder Nichtvorhandensein von Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen zu beweisen. Indessen muß sich der Jurist, und im Besonderen der Strafjurist, mit den divergierenden Meinungen in der wissenschaftlichen Praxis auseinandersetzen. Beide gefundenen Ergebnisse (Vorhandensein und Nichtvorhandensein des Schmerzempfindens) fußen auf wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen. Keine der beiden wissenschaftlichen Auffassungen disqualifiziert sich grundsätzlich.
> Eine - wie auch immer gelagerte - Beweislastumkehr, wie sie von Drossé[9] gefordert wurde, ist mit den verfassungsrechtlichen Vorgaben an die Strafgerichte nicht in Einklang zu bringen. Bei der Bewertung dieser Frage ist auf den strafrechtlichen Grundsatz „in dubio pro reo", „im Zweifel für den Angeklagten" zurückzugreifen. Im Ergebnis bedeutet das, daß ein Schuldspruch nicht mit der Zufügung von Schmerzen begründet werden kann, weil am Vorhandensein des Schmerzempfindens bei Fischen relevante Zweifeln bestehen.





> Für eine Verurteilung kommt demnach nur die Zufügung von länger anhaltenden oder sich wiederholenden erheblichen Leiden in Betracht. Der Bundesgerichtshof definiert Leiden als alle nicht bereits vom Begriff der Schmerzen umfaßten Beeinträchtigungen im Wohlbefinden, die über schlichtes Unbehagen hinausgehen.[10] Unter Leiden in diesem Sinne sind vornehmlich der Wesensart des Tieres zuwiderlaufende, instinktwidrige und vom Tier gegenüber seinem Selbst- oder Arterhaltungstrieb als lebensfeindlich empfundene Einwirkungen und Beeinträchtigungen des Wohlbefindens zu verstehen, welche in Verhaltensstörungen und Verhaltensanomalien ihren Ausdruck finden können.[11] Folgt man dieser Definition, so schwingt in der Beschreibung für Leiden mit dem integralen Bestandteil „Wohlbefinden" ähnlich dem Schmerzterminus eine stark subjektive, psychologische, ja anthropomorphe Komponente mit. Wie will man Fischen Wohlbefinden attestieren, wenn das Wohlbefinden denknotwendigerweise bewußt erfahren und ausgedrückt werden muß, ein Umstand, der sich dem wissenschaftlichen Nachweis entzieht. Wie soll ein Fisch leiden, wenn er laut Rose nicht bewußt empfinden kann? Grundsätzlich ist damit auch die Beweisführung einer Leidensfähigkeit bei Fischen mit großen Problemen behaftet.
> Geht man mit dem Bundesgerichtshof von der Verfassungsmäßigkeit von § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG aus, so müssen, nach den aktuellen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen, Zweifel an der Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen bestehen, welche bereits zu einem Freispruch führen müss(t)en.[12]
> Auch wenn der Bundesgerichtshof mit seiner Definition implizit die Verfassungsmäßigkeit des § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG unterstellt hat, so bestehen erhebliche verfassungsrechtliche Bedenken.[13] Insbesondere erscheint die Definition, die einem „Auffangtatbestand" gleichkommt, mit dem Bestimmtheitsgrundsatz des Art. 103 II GG, welcher die Vorhersehbarkeit von Strafe und Gesetzesbrüchen sicherstellen soll, kaum vereinbar.





> Das Merkmal „erheblich" dient zur Abgrenzung von Bagatellfällen, so daß nur solches Verhalten strafbar ist, welches Tieren mehr als geringfügige Beeinträchtigungen zufügt. Nach der Rechtsprechung des Bundesgerichtshofs werden gewichtige und gravierende Beeinträchtigungen vorausgesetzt, welche sich nicht ohne Weiteres durch das Fangen und anschließende Zurücksetzen eines Fisches begründen lassen.[18]


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



ronram schrieb:


> @Kolja Kreder
> Besten Dank für diese ausführliche Betrachtung.
> Das wird direkt ausgedruckt und kommt in die Plastikhülle zu den ausgedruckten Exemplaren von Kai Jendrusch und Boardie Ernie1973, die ich immer in der Angeltasche dabei habe.


Vielleicht wäre es sinnig die Ausführungen in einem Thread zu sammeln und den ganz oben im Themenbereich anzupinnen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Habe schon jemand auf Suche geschickt, Jose hatte dies auch angeregt schon modintern ;-) 

Danke für gute Idee.


----------



## ronram (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Leider hat aber die Haltung, dass ein Zurücksetzen wider dem TierSchG sei, schon in den ein oder anderen Landschaftsplan hineingefunden.

Ich zitiere mal den Landschaftsplan der Stadt Köln:
"Nicht ordnungsgemäß - und damit auch im Landschaftsplan verboten - ist es bei-spielsweise, wenn Fische „ohne vernünfti-gen Grund“ gefangen, verletzt oder getötet werden, da in einem solchen Fall sowohl gegen das Tierschutzgesetz (§§ 1 Satz 2, 3 Nr. 4, 17 sowie 18 Abs. 1 und 2) als auch gegen den Artenschutz (§ 62 Nr. 1 LG) verstoßen wird."

Und Kolja schreibt:
"Richtig ist zwar, dass der Verzehr des Tieres generell als ein  „vernünftiger Grund“ im Sinne von § 17 TierSchG angesehen wird(3).  Dieser Rechtfertigung über die Verwertung des Fisches bedarf es jedoch  gar nicht. In der Diskussion wird meist völlig verkannt, dass die  jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetze das Fischen mit der Handangel  ausdrücklich erlauben."

Ok, jetzt juckt es in Köln sowieso niemanden, was im Landschaftsplan steht. Unangeleinte Hunde an den Poller Wiesen kosten eigentlich Geld...aber nur eigentlich...interessiert da niemanden.

Jetzt weiß man auch nicht, was für Pfeifen so einen Landschaftsplan zusammenschreiben.

Grundsätzlich gehe ich aber sowieso davon aus, dass ich mit Unterschreiben des Fischereierlaubnisvertrages das Recht habe mir Fische anzueignen. Das Teil ja auch FischereiERLAUBNISvertrag. Der Wortlaut sagt es ja eigentlich schon.
Dass meine Angelei grundsätzlich ersteinmal rechtswidrig sei und nur durch die Absicht den gefangenen Fisch zu versehren gerechtfertig wird...daran habe ich eigentlich nie gedacht. Das habe ich aber auch nie für möglich gehalten. In keiner Weise.

Das Recht sich Fische anzueignen soll gleichzeitig die Pflicht sein sich Fische unzueignen. Das widerspricht sich. Davor verschließen viele die Augen.
Vor allem, wenn berücksichtigt, dass es einen gewissen Anteil an Fischarten und Fischgrößen gibt, die von dem Aneignungsrecht durch die LFischVO ausgenommen sind. 
Wenn ich entnehmen darf, muss ich entnehmen...Warum? Na weil ja sonst das Angeln rechtswidrig sei.
Das höre ich immer wieder.
Diese Leute sind aber auch unbelehrbar.
Manchmal versuche ich dann logisch zu argumentieren.... (gut, bei diesen Leuten klappt das sowieso nicht :-D)
..."stell dir mal vor du hast einen Fischereierlaubnisschein für einen Teich. In diesem Teich leben 100 Fische. 40 Fische sind durch die LFischVO geschützt. Die restlichen 60 Fische darfst du dir aneignen. Nimm an, dass du jeden Fisch mit der gleichen Wahrscheinlichkeit fängst. Nach deiner TierSchG-Rechtfertigungsdenkweise ist also eine grundloses "Quälen" von 40% der in dem Teich lebenden Fische rechtlich sauber, solange die restlichen 60% verzehrt werden (wenn du sie fängst). Jetzt fängst du 20 nicht geschonte Fische und alle kommen in die Pfanne. Für den 21. Fisch nimmst du also eine grundlose "Quälerei" von der Hälfte aller in dem Teich lebenden Fische in Kauf. Rechtlich sauber, wie du ja meinst. Aber wo ist die Grenze? 40% können nicht verwertet werden --> OK. 50% können nicht verwetet werden --> OK. Oder? (zustimmendes Nicken). Und was, wenn du sagst, dass du eine konkrete Verwertungsabsicht für Forellen hast und die 55% des Fischbestandes in dem Teich ausmachen? Wenn du nun einen Karpfen fängst, den du entnehmen dürftest, wieso denkst du, dass du den entnehmen musst? Du hast doch eben gesagt, dass auch 50% der Fische grundlos "gequält" werden können, ohne, dass es dem TierSchG widerspricht. Jetzt sind es doch nur 45%. Das ist doch weniger, wieso ist das nicht ok?"
Darauf kann mir irgendwie niemand antworten ohne sich nicht logisch zu widersprechen.

Würde derjenige aber grundsätzlich davon ausgehen, dass das Angeln eine erlaubte Handlung ist, so wie Kolja es erläutert hat, käme er gar nicht in die Nähe eines solchen Widerspruchs.


----------



## torstenhtr (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Hallo Kolja,

*1. Damit ich deine Argumente besser einschätzen kann:*

Ist Fischereirecht dein Fachgebiet?
Wie viele Mandanten hast du in Fragen bzgl. "Catch & Release" beraten bzw. erfolgreich gerichtlich verteidigt?
Welche Experten hast du für deinen Artikel persönlich befragt bzw. um deren Meinung gebeten (z.B Arlinghaus, Jendrusch, Weber)?
Welche Kenntnisse hast du hinsichtlich Fischereibiologie?

*2. Definition von "Catch & Release"
*
Einige Punkte führst du auf, mir fehlt eine exakte Definition, zu ungenaue Beschreibung.
U.a. woher der Begriff stammt (Historie), wie er in Deutschland von Anglern / Behörden verstanden wird, Unterschied Ausland - Deutschland.
Gut finde ich, dass du dich im Gegensatz zur AB-Redaktion nicht auf unsinnige Kunstbegriffe wie "C&D" eingelassen hast.
*
3. § 17 Tierschutzgesetz*

§17 wird zwar dargestellt - aber ich vermisse Referenzen auf §1 TierSchG und dem durchaus relevanten §18 Punkt (2). Gerade damit ist ein Bußgeld möglich, ebenfalls erwähnt §18 neben Schmerzen / Leiden auch den Schadensbegriff.
*
4. Vernünftiger Gründe gemäß § 17 Tierschutzgesetz*

Argumentiert wird, das das Landesfischereirecht ausreichende vernünftige Gründe gemäß §17 TierSchG liefert. Im deutschen Recht existiert eine Normenhierarchie, Landesrecht ist dem Bundesrecht untergeordnet. D.h. das Landesfischereirecht muss tierschutzkonform sein. Der Tierschutzbericht v. 2003 (siehe [1]) erwähnt z.B. dass  "fischereiliche Landesvorschriften Bestimmungen des Tierschutzgesetzes konkretisieren".

Fangen von Fischen ist laut Tierschutzbericht dann nicht tierschutzwidrig, wenn folgende vernünftige Gründe vorliegen:

* Fangen zum Zwecke der *menschlichen* Ernährung
* Zum Zwecke der Hege und Bewirtschaftung

Autoren wie Arlinghaus erwähnen zwar, dass es weitere vernünftige Gründe geben kann, bisher habe ich keine eindeutigen Aussagen gefunden, dass diese Gründe von der Rechtssprechung berücksichtigt werden.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du mir die erwähnten Textabschnitte, die deine Argumentation stützen würde, zukommen lassen könntest.

Es gibt auch eine umfangreiche Arbeit von Maisack (Zum Begriff des vernünftigen Grundes im Tierschutzrecht, Dissertation, 2006). Ich will sehen ob ich diese Arbeit über die Bibliothek einsehen kann. 

Hast du selbst bei Autoren wie Maisack angefragt?

*5. Leid vs. Stress*

Stress ist nicht mit Leid gleichzusetzen. Der Leidensbegriff ist in der Wissenschaft für Fische nicht klar belegt bzw. Fische sind wahrscheinlich noch nicht dazu befähigt (vgl. [2], S. 6, dort auch Begriffsdefinitionen zu Schmerz/Leid/Schäden).

Leider hast du die Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen für deine Argumentation gegenüber "Trophäenfotos" vorrausgesetzt. Ich finde das grundsätzlich als wenig überzeugend. Ich vermisse an dieser Stelle die Aussage von Arlinghaus/Jendrusch, u.a. wird dort argumentiert das auch 5 Minuten außerhalb des Wassers absolut unproblematisch für Karpfen sind. Hier müsste man sicherlich je nach Fischart differenzieren. Ob nun ein Foto dabei erstellt wird oder nicht dürfte keine Relevanz bzgl. möglicher Schäden für den Fisch haben und von Schmerzempfinden/Leidensfähigkeit kann man aktuell nicht ausgehen. Daher finde ich die Aussagen bzgl. "Trophäenfotos" als sehr fragwürdig und auch widersprüchlich im Vergleich zu anderen Aussagen bzgl. C&R. Meiner Meinung nach ist es eher abhängig vom Handling nach dem Fang als dem Foto an sich.

*6. Setzkescher*

Warum ist das Thema für Catch&Release relevant? Ist dies nicht eine völlig andere Diskussion?
Schreckenbach wird zitiert; hier fehlt jedoch die Aussage, dass die Hälterung nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen zulässig ist und gehälterte Fische (nach aktueller Rechtslage) nicht in das Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden dürfen. 
*
7. Tötungspflicht*

Es wird ausgeführt, dass ein Angler, der den Fisch tötet, nach Hause nimmt und in der Biotonne entsorgt, straffrei bleibt. Das scheint mir so formuliert eine Falschaussage zu sein. Wenn wie im Bayerischen Fischereigesetz eine Entnahmepflicht vorliegt, muss der Angler im Vorfeld wissen, ob er die Fische verwerten kann. Wenn er die Fische nicht verwerten kann, darf er nicht angeln. Entsorgen in der Biotonne wäre bestenfalls bei Hegemaßnahmen möglich, ansonsten wäre es eine Straftat gemäß §17 (1) TierSchG. Der einzelne Angler ist jedoch zu Entscheidungen bzgl. Hege nicht berechtigt (siehe Aussagen Braun).

--

Insgesamt überzeugt mich der Artikel nicht zu 100%. Die Ansätze sind gut, jedoch fehlt mir der klare rote Faden; einige dargestellte Argumente finde ich fragwürdig (Trophäenfotos etc.).

Vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen,
Torsten

[1] BMVEL, Tierschutzbericht 2003, "Bericht über den Stand der Entwicklung des Tierschutzes"
[2] Kurt Schreckenback, "Aspekte der Hege und des Tierschutzes bei der Angelfischerei", Institut für Binnenfischerei e.V., Potsdam-Sacrow


----------



## ronram (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es sinnig die Ausführungen in einem Thread zu sammeln und den ganz oben im Themenbereich anzupinnen?





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Habe schon jemand auf Suche geschickt, Jose hatte dies auch angeregt schon modintern ;-)
> 
> Danke für gute Idee.




Das ist wirklich eine gute Idee.
Ich habe mir im Laufe der Zeit solche Artikel immer lokal in einem entsprechenden Ordner abgespeichert.
Vielleicht könnte man das Ganze aber noch um interessante Literatur ergänzen.
Ralle24 z.B. hat hier im AB mehrmals die Erläuterungen zum LFischG von Hans Molitor (Vorsitzender Richter am LG A.D.) empfohlen. Ein absolutes Muss für NRW-Angler...meiner Meinung nach. Da wird z.B. konkret geschrieben, dass ein Besitzbegründungswille fehlen kann, wenn der Fisch sofort nach Lösen des Hakens zurück ins Wasser gesetzt wird. Ohne den kommt es ja gar nicht erst zur Aneignung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



> Fangen von Fischen ist laut *Tierschutzbericht* dann nicht tierschutzwidrig, wenn folgende vernünftige Gründe vorliegen:
> 
> * Fangen zum Zwecke der menschlichen Ernährung
> * Zum Zwecke der Hege und Bewirtschaftung


Tierschutzbericht ist KEIN Gesetz und KEINE juristische Norm, sondern nur Einschätzung von (nur teilweise behördlichen) Schützern .

Siehe dazu auch Jendrusch bez. Schmerz. Leid, Schaden, erheblich etc. und der daraus resultierenden juristischen Problematik:


> Folgt man dieser Definition, so schwingt in der Beschreibung für Leiden mit dem integralen Bestandteil „Wohlbefinden" ähnlich dem Schmerzterminus eine stark subjektive, psychologische, ja anthropomorphe Komponente mit. Wie will man Fischen Wohlbefinden attestieren, wenn das Wohlbefinden denknotwendigerweise bewußt erfahren und ausgedrückt werden muß, ein Umstand, der sich dem wissenschaftlichen Nachweis entzieht. Wie soll ein Fisch leiden, wenn er laut Rose nicht bewußt empfinden kann? Grundsätzlich ist damit auch die Beweisführung einer Leidensfähigkeit bei Fischen mit großen Problemen behaftet.
> Geht man mit dem Bundesgerichtshof von der Verfassungsmäßigkeit von § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG aus, so müssen, nach den aktuellen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen, Zweifel an der Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen bestehen, welche bereits zu einem Freispruch führen müss(t)en.[12]


----------



## opferlamer (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zur Streitfrage wir dieses Thema aber dann, wenn es um Angler geht, die bereits von vornherein nicht beabsichtigen, die gefangenen Fische zurückzusetzen.



Ist das ein Fehler ?
Macht in meinen Augen kein Sinn#c
Steht btw. auch in der PDF so drin.


----------



## torstenhtr (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

@Thomas:
Es geht an dieser Stelle um die vernünftigen Gründe. Natürlich ist der Tierschutzbericht keine juristische Norm, jedoch wurden die dort zitierten "vernünftigen Gründe" in der Form von der Rechtssprechung berücksichtigt. Es ist nur eine exemplarische Quelle. Auch Arlinghaus referenziert auf diese beiden Gründe, auch wenn weitere wünschenswert wären.
Bisher habe ich von keinem anderen Autor die Aussage gefunden, dass das Landesfischereirecht vernünftiger Grund gemäß TierSchG sei, deshalb meine Nachfrage.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 17 regelt Strafbarkeit
> 
> Siehe dazu auch Verwaltungsrichter Jendrusch aus http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2006/c-r-glaubens-oder-rechtsfrage.html:





Das sich diese Begriffe im Abschnitt mit den Straf-und Bußgeldvorschriften wiederfinden, weiß ich, weil es hier unter anderem um die Unterscheidung zwischen Straftatbestand und Ordnunsgwidrigkeit usw geht.

Nach der Auslegung des TierschG könnte das Anfertigen von einschlägigen Fotos kein Straftatbestand sein, sehr wohl aber trotzdem nicht gestattet, und dann u.U. als Ordnunsgwidrigkeit geahndet! 

Aber das tut bei der grundsätzlichen Bewertung nichts zur Sache, (die Ausführungen von Kai Jendrusch, die ich auch kenne, übrigens auch nicht, hier geht es nicht um C&R im Allgemeinen sondern um Fotos im Speziellen!)

und rein hypothetisch darum, ob Trophäenfotos zusätzlich zum C&R vermeidbare Schmerzen oder Leiden darstellen oder eventuell bei ganz kühner Auslegung sogar Schäden zeitigen, und damit dann wie auch immer zu sanktionieren sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



> Bisher habe ich von keinem anderen Autor die Aussage gefunden, dass das Landesfischereirecht vernünftiger Grund gemäß TierSchG sei, deshalb meine Nachfrage.


Das Landesfischereirecht (wie jedes Landesgesetz ja geprüft und veröffentlicht in den Gesetzblättern) ist solange Bundesgesetzkonform (hier TSG), bis eine konkrete oder abstrakte Normenkontrolle das Gegenteil feststellt. 
Das ist recht einfach.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> und rein hypothetisch darum, ob Trophäenfotos zusätzlich zum C&R vermeidbare Schmerzen oder Leiden darstellen oder eventuell bei ganz kühner Auslegung sogar Schäden zeitigen, und damit dann wie auch immer zu sanktionieren sind.


Auch hier zieht wieder die Verhältnismässigkeit (Ausführungne Jendrusch) , speziell bei Fischen als niederste Wirbeltiere mit keiner, bestenfalls zweifelhafter Leidensfähgkeit, so dass die von mir genannten 0 - 20 sec. bei Fremdfotografierer nach wie vor für mich zu keiner Verurteilung führen dürften ..

Hier habe ich ja auch meinen Dissens zu Kolja angemerkt.


----------



## torstenhtr (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



> Das Landesfischereirecht (wie jedes Landesgesetz ja geprüft und  veröffentlicht in den Gesetzblättern) ist solange Bundesgesetzkonform  (hier TSG), bis eine konkrete oder abstrakte Normenkontrolle das  Gegenteil feststellt.
> Das ist recht einfach.


Danke, das ist natürlich ein Argument; aber ich vermute nicht äquivalent zur Fragestellung ob das Landesfischereigesetz selbst ein vernünftiger Grund gemäß des TierSchG ist.
Das wäre vermutl. dann anwendbar wenn im Landesfischereigesetz (totales) C&R explizit erlaubt wäre. Im Endeffekt wäre das jedoch auch keine Lösung, da nach Normenkontrolle angepasst werden müsste.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Klar, es muss auch keine Lösung sein, wofür auch?

Es ist TSG-konform und bietet damit den Grund, der verlangt wird..

Obs das später noch ist, weiss man sowenig, wie ob das TSG mal anglerfreundlich geändert wird.

Zumindest schon 2 Parteien zeigten dafür Sympathie (guck bei den Antworten da, will das nicht auch noch reinkopieren hier):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und hier muss man (>>Verbände) auch politisch tätig werden, um Gesetze so zu ändern, dass Angler nicht mehr kriminalisiert werden können.
> 
> Siehe auch hier z. B . Frage 2.1 und 4, die auf diesen Komplex ja abzielen:
> Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017
> ...


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Danke, das ist natürlich ein Argument; aber ich vermute nicht äquivalent zur Fragestellung ob das Landesfischereigesetz selbst ein vernünftiger Grund gemäß des TierSchG ist.
> Das wäre vermutl. dann anwendbar wenn im Landesfischereigesetz (totales) C&R explizit erlaubt wäre. Im Endeffekt wäre das jedoch auch keine Lösung, da nach Normenkontrolle angepasst werden müsste.



Nur weil C&R nicht ausdrücklich im LfG erwähnt ist, bedeutet es für mich nicht, dass es verboten ist (etwas vereinfacht erwidert).

Die Ausführungen des RA Kreder sind für mich interessant, weil ein ganz anderer Ansatz den Betrachtungen zu Grunde liegt.
In wie weit diese zielführend sind, wird man in nächster Zukunft sehen müssen. Jedenfalls erweitert dieser Ansatz den Horizont der Handelnden und mglw. auch das Denken der Angler.


----------



## phatfunky (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Vielen Dank Kolja, es hat mich sehr gefreut zu lesen dass, meine eigene Meinungen zum Thema tatsächlich einher mit dem juristischen Ansicht  gehen 

Und für mich die logische Konsequenz (sage ich solange ich in Deutschland angele) ist, C&R muss noch viel viel intensiver gefordert  werden. Schonhaken, ausreichend große Kescher, Abharkmatten sind erstmal einige Beispiele, die nicht als Werkzeuge der 'bösen' Karpfenangler gesehen werden sollen, sondern für ALLE Angler als alltagszubehör gesehen werden sollen. Auch die Anglerprüfung muss erweitert werden um angehende Angler die Vorteile solcher Teile beizubringen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Die Ausführungen des RA Kreder sind für mich interessant, weil ein ganz anderer Ansatz den Betrachtungen zu Grunde liegt.
> In wie weit diese zielführend sind, wird man in nächster Zukunft sehen müssen. Jedenfalls erweitert dieser Ansatz den Horizont der Handelnden und mglw. auch das Denken der Angler.


Der Grund für mich, ihn deswegen um Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen gebeten zu haben.

Sollten viele Angler und vor allem Funktionäre mitbekommen..

Auch (oder gerade?), weil ich nicht in allen Punkten übereinstimme (siehe Punkt Fotos etc.)..


----------



## angler1996 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

naja, wenn es nur um den Aspekt Zeit bei Foto's geht, dann kann man auch entgegenhalten
das zur Feststellung ob ich einen Fisch entnehmen kann es vorgeschrieben ist-
die Art zu bestimmen- sonst komm ich nie auf -Schonzeiten
und ich muss den Fisch Artbestimmung messen- sonst kläöre ich das eventuell vorhanden Mindestmaß nie.
Das alles braucht - Zeit - wie lange das dauern darf ? 
Wie lange dauert ein Foto ? 
das wir also nur im Einzelfall zu klären sein
Gruß A.
 Gerade noch eingefallen- dazu muss ich den Fisch in die Hand nehmen, ablegen  usw., spare mir jetzt den ganzen möglichen Handlungsstrang aufzudröseln


----------



## Kolja Kreder (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ist Fischereirecht dein Fachgebiet?


Es gibt keine anwaltliche Spezialisierung „Fischereirecht“. Wenn deine Frage darauf abzielt, ob ich mich mit der Thematik eingehend beschäftigt habe, so kann ich das mit „ja“ beantworten.


torstenhtr schrieb:


> Wie viele Mandanten hast du in Fragen bzgl. "Catch & Release" beraten bzw. erfolgreich gerichtlich verteidigt?


 In guter alter rechtsanwaltlicher Tradition spreche ich grundsätzlich nicht über Mandanten.


torstenhtr schrieb:


> Welche Experten hast du für deinen Artikel persönlich befragt bzw. um deren Meinung gebeten (z.B Arlinghaus, Jendrusch, Weber)?


 Arlinghaus ist kein Jurist. Befragt habe ich keinen der genannten. Ich verfüge über eigene Expertise. Der Inhalt des Artikels ist keine Doktorarbeit. Ich habe auch keine neue Idee entwickelt. Ich habe lediglich „Recht“ angewandt. Dies war Inhalt meiner Ausbildung und meiner zweier Staatsexamen. Ich verweise ganz bewusst sehr ausführlich auf Fundstellen, damit jeder – der dies möchte – am angegebenen Orte nachlesen kann.


torstenhtr schrieb:


> Welche Kenntnisse hast du hinsichtlich Fischereibiologie?


Um angehende Angler auf die Prüfung vorzubereiten hat es gereicht.  Ich bin kein Biologe, sondern Rechtsanwalt. Ich bin es also gewohnt Recht auf Dinge anzuwenden, von denen ich eigentlich keine Ahnung habe. Aber Spaß beiseite. Ich bin es natürlich gewohnt Gutachten zu lesen. Schreckenbachgutachten sowie Ausführungen von Arlinghaus sind mir bekannt. 



torstenhtr schrieb:


> *2. Definition von "Catch & Release"
> *
> Einige Punkte führst du auf, mir fehlt eine exakte Definition, zu ungenaue Beschreibung.


 Die Definition, von der ich ausgehe, habe ich zu Beginn des Artikels gegeben.


torstenhtr schrieb:


> U.a. woher der Begriff stammt (Historie), wie er in Deutschland von Anglern / Behörden verstanden wird, Unterschied Ausland - Deutschland.
> Gut finde ich, dass du dich im Gegensatz zur AB-Redaktion nicht auf unsinnige Kunstbegriffe wie "C&D" eingelassen hast.



In den Kommentierungen wird der Begriff des c&r so verwendet, wie ich ihn auch verwende. Die Historie und der Ursprung des Begriffs waren für meine Ausführung nicht von Bedeutung. C&d ist als Begriff in der Schweiz ein Thema, in Deutschland findet man den Begriff zum Thema selten in rechtlichen Ausführungen. M. E. hilft dieser Begriff aber auch nicht weiter.




torstenhtr schrieb:


> *
> 3. § 17 Tierschutzgesetz*
> 
> §17 wird zwar dargestellt - aber ich vermisse Referenzen auf §1 TierSchG und dem durchaus relevanten §18 Punkt (2). Gerade damit ist ein Bußgeld möglich, ebenfalls erwähnt §18 neben Schmerzen / Leiden auch den Schadensbegriff.


§ 18 II TierSchG war in diesem Falle nicht mein Thema. Auf den ersten Blick sehe ich aber auch nicht, warum es sich beim § 18 II deutlich anders darstellen sollte. Ich schrieb ja im Wesentlichen über den „vernünftigen Grund“. In § 18 II „fehlt“ lediglich das Merkmal „länger anhaltend“.


torstenhtr schrieb:


> Argumentiert wird, das das Landesfischereirecht ausreichende vernünftige Gründe gemäß §17 TierSchG liefert. Im deutschen Recht existiert eine Normenhierarchie, Landesrecht ist dem Bundesrecht untergeordnet. D.h. das Landesfischereirecht muss tierschutzkonform sein. Der Tierschutzbericht v. 2003 (siehe [1]) erwähnt z.B. dass  "fischereiliche Landesvorschriften Bestimmungen des Tierschutzgesetzes konkretisieren".



Die Normenhierarchie ist hier unerheblich, da es sich bei dem Merkmal „vernünftiger Grund“ nach h. M. um eine Frage des Rechtfertigungsgrundes handelt. Als Rechtfertigungsgrund kommen alle Rechtsquellen in Betracht. Neben diesen Rechtsquellen reicht als Rechtfertigung teils auch, dass die Handlung sozialadäquat ist. Der Begriff „vernünftiger Grund“ wird insbesondere als Verweis auf sozialadäquates Verhalten verstanden. Aus diesem Grunde vertrete ich sogar die Auffassung, dass Angeln an Sich ein vernünftiger Grund ist. An dieser Stelle möchte ich nur einmal darauf hinweisen, dass die LFischG erst nach dem TierSchG inkraftgetreten sind. In der Zwischenzeit war Angeln aber nicht verboten! Hierüber kann man aber sicherlich triftig streiten, während das LFischG als Erlaubnisnorm eigentlich eine klare Angelegenheit ist. 



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Fangen von Fischen ist laut Tierschutzbericht dann nicht tierschutzwidrig, wenn folgende vernünftige Gründe vorliegen:
> 
> * Fangen zum Zwecke der *menschlichen* Ernährung
> * Zum Zwecke der Hege und Bewirtschaftung



Der Tierschutzbericht ist an sich irrelevant. Die Aufzählung ist zudem nicht abschließend. § 17 TierSchG wurde im Übrigen bewusst offen formuliert.



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Autoren wie Arlinghaus erwähnen zwar, dass es weitere vernünftige Gründe geben kann, bisher habe ich keine eindeutigen Aussagen gefunden, dass diese Gründe von der Rechtssprechung berücksichtigt werden.


 Ja und!

Was ist Rechtsprechung anderes, als die Rechtsauffassung eines weiteren Juristen oder eines Juristen- Kollektivs? Die Auffassung eines Amtsrichters xy aus K ist genauso wichtig oder unwichtig wie die meine. Unser Rechtssystem kennt keine Präzedenzfälle! Jeder Fall wird von dem (oder den) Richter(n) neu bewertet und entschieden. Wichtig ist alleine, wie eine Rechtsauffassung argumentativ unterlegt wird. 




torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du mir die erwähnten Textabschnitte, die deine Argumentation stützen würde, zukommen lassen könntest.


 Welche Textabschnitte? Meinst du die von mir zitierten Fundstellen? Die habe ich ganz altmodisch in der Bibliothek gelesen und notiert. 



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Es gibt auch eine umfangreiche Arbeit von Maisack (Zum Begriff des vernünftigen Grundes im Tierschutzrecht, Dissertation, 2006). Ich will sehen ob ich diese Arbeit über die Bibliothek einsehen kann.
> Hast du selbst bei Autoren wie Maisack angefragt?


Habe ich nicht. Halte ich auch nicht für nötig. Zu dem Thema wurde Maisack in den einschlägigen Kommentaren nicht zitiert. Im Zweifel ist es auch nur die weitere Meinung eines Juristen. 

Du scheinst mir insgesamt eine falsche Auffassung davon zu haben, wie Juristen arbeiten und wie sie zu ihren Überzeugungen kommen. Die Juristerei ist keine exakte Wissenschaft. Es gibt Methoden der Auslegung von Gesetzen, aber letztlich ist es alles nur Meinung. Daher gibt es ja auch immer unterschiedliche Meinungen zu Streitthemen. Die meisten davon werden nie gelöst. Es bleibt einfach bei den unterschiedlichen Meinungen. Ich vertrete grundsätzlich die für meine Mandanten vorteilhafte Rechtsmeinung.  Ich habe meine, der Gegner seine und der Richter kann sich dann entscheiden oder ganz was anderes vertreten. 


torstenhtr schrieb:


> Stress ist nicht mit Leid gleichzusetzen. Der Leidensbegriff ist in der Wissenschaft für Fische nicht klar belegt bzw. Fische sind wahrscheinlich noch nicht dazu befähigt (vgl. [2], S. 6, dort auch Begriffsdefinitionen zu Schmerz/Leid/Schäden).


 Und wo wird das bei meinen Ausführungen relevant?



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Leider hast du die Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen für deine Argumentation gegenüber "Trophäenfotos" vorrausgesetzt. Ich finde das grundsätzlich als wenig überzeugend. Ich vermisse an dieser Stelle die Aussage von Arlinghaus/Jendrusch, u.a. wird dort argumentiert das auch 5 Minuten außerhalb des Wassers absolut unproblematisch für Karpfen sind. Hier müsste man sicherlich je nach Fischart differenzieren. Ob nun ein Foto dabei erstellt wird oder nicht dürfte keine Relevanz bzgl. möglicher Schäden für den Fisch haben und von Schmerzempfinden/Leidensfähigkeit kann man aktuell nicht ausgehen. Daher finde ich die Aussagen bzgl. "Trophäenfotos" als sehr fragwürdig und auch widersprüchlich im Vergleich zu anderen Aussagen bzgl. C&R. Meiner Meinung nach ist es eher abhängig vom Handling nach dem Fang als dem Foto an sich.


 Dies ist aber doch keine juristische Frage. Es ist eine Frage, die Gutachter bewerten. Daher muss ich mich damit nicht auseinandersetzen. Meine Ausführungen sind juristisch und da muss ich damit rechnen, dass der eine Gutachter die Sache so und ein anderer Gutachter die Sache anders bewertet. Die Frage nach der Leidensfähigkeit überlasse ich gerne den Biologen. 



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Warum ist das Thema für Catch&Release relevant? Ist dies nicht eine völlig andere Diskussion?


 Ja, im Prinzip schon. Der Aufbau meines Artikels ergab aber, dass man sich auch dieser Frage kurz widmen kann. Ich habe was dazu geschrieben, weil ich glaubte, dass es Angler im Verband gibt, die da gerne Informationen zu haben möchten. 


torstenhtr schrieb:


> Schreckenbach wird zitiert; hier fehlt jedoch die Aussage, dass die Hälterung nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen zulässig ist und gehälterte Fische (nach aktueller Rechtslage) nicht in das Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden dürfen.


 In der Kürze liegt die Würze. Immer an die Leser denken. 


torstenhtr schrieb:


> Es wird ausgeführt, dass ein Angler, der den Fisch tötet, nach Hause nimmt und in der Biotonne entsorgt, straffrei bleibt. Das scheint mir so formuliert eine Falschaussage zu sein. Wenn wie im Bayerischen Fischereigesetz eine Entnahmepflicht vorliegt, muss der Angler im Vorfeld wissen, ob er die Fische verwerten kann. Wenn er die Fische nicht verwerten kann, darf er nicht angeln. Entsorgen in der Biotonne wäre bestenfalls bei Hegemaßnahmen möglich, ansonsten wäre es eine Straftat gemäß §17 (1) TierSchG. Der einzelne Angler ist jedoch zu Entscheidungen bzgl. Hege nicht berechtigt (siehe Aussagen Braun).



„Falschaussage“? – ich glaube, wir verbinden mit diesem Begriff unterschiedliches. Ich habe keine Aussage gemacht. Ich habe eine Meinung vertreten. Einer Meinung kann man folgen oder es lassen. Eine Aussage kann richtig oder falsch sein. Eine Meinung bzw. eine Argumentation ist schlüssig oder unschlüssig, sie mag verfangen oder nicht. Sie ist aber niemals falsch!

Du musst in diesem Zusammenhang die Gliederung des Textes beachten. Im Fazit setze ich mich mit politischen Fragen auseinander. Ich spreche von einem falschen rechtspolitischen Signal! Meine Formulierung mit der Biotonne ist eine bewusste Zuspitzung und Überzeichnung. Kompost ist auch nur „Pflanzennahrung“ und Angeln als „Tiernahrung“ ist im Norden Deutschlands ja gerade populär. (Auch dies ist jetzt eine Überzeichnung.) Praktisch gesehen kann nicht kontrolliert werden, was der Angler zuhause mit dem Fisch macht. Diese Formulierung kannst du wenige Zeilen später lesen.





torstenhtr schrieb:


> Insgesamt überzeugt mich der Artikel nicht zu 100%.


 99% würden mir reichen, vielleicht sogar 96%. 


torstenhtr schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen,


Ja, ich habe mich stets bemüht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



angler1996 schrieb:


> naja, wenn es nur um den Aspekt Zeit bei Foto's geht, dann kann man auch entgegenhalten
> das zur Feststellung ob ich einen Fisch entnehmen kann es vorgeschrieben ist-
> die Art zu bestimmen- sonst komm ich nie auf -Schonzeiten
> und ich muss den Fisch Artbestimmung messen- sonst kläöre ich das eventuell vorhanden Mindestmaß nie.
> ...


Sehr schön, untermauert meine Argumente nochmal, danke! 

Und danke Kolja, dass Du Dich weiter einbringst und das aufdröselst bei Fragen.!!


----------



## angler1996 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

hab ich vergessen
Kolja - der Ansatz und Artikel ist gut#6


----------



## torstenhtr (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Danke Kolja,

ich kann so deine Meinung besser einsortieren.
Arlinghaus mag zwar kein Jurist sein, aber er hatte sich intensiv mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt und zusammen mit Jendrusch publiziert. Insbesondere, da es ein interdisziplinäres Thema ist.
Ich persönlich wäre anders vorgegangen und hätte zunächst andere Experten befragt - aber ich bin auch kein Jurist.



> Die Auffassung eines Amtsrichters xy aus K ist genauso wichtig oder unwichtig wie die meine. Unser Rechtssystem kennt keine Präzedenzfälle! Jeder Fall wird von dem (oder den) Richter(n) neu bewertet und entschieden. Wichtig ist alleine, wie eine Rechtsauffassung argumentativ unterlegt wird.


Das mag sein, aber eine sehr allgemeine Aussage. Ich trotzdem davon aus, das zu bestimmten Themen trotzdem eine gewisse Übereinstimmung existiert.

Deine Meinung zum Thema vernünftigen Grund habe ich schlicht bisher noch nicht gelesen.  Wirklich Sinn würde es für mich ergeben, wenn diese Meinung auch von anderen Juristen geteilt würde. Gut, ich werde sehen, on ich in der Literatur weitere Argumentation finden kann. 

Natürlich wäre es ideal, wenn Angeln an sich als vernünftiger Grund allgemein akzeptiert wird. Ich habe nach jedoch wie vor Zweifel, bisher konntest du mich nicht überzeugen.



> Die Juristerei ist keine exakte Wissenschaft.


Du bestätigst meine Vorurteile  



> Und wo wird das bei meinen Ausführungen relevant?


"[..] Handlungen, die beim Tier unnötiges Leid verursachen sind daher zu vermeiden. Trophäenfotos sind vermeidbar. [..]"



> Kompost ist auch nur „Pflanzennahrung“ und Angeln als „Tiernahrung“ ist im Norden Deutschlands ja gerade populär. (Auch dies ist jetzt eine Überzeichnung.) Praktisch gesehen kann nicht kontrolliert werden, was der Angler zuhause mit dem Fisch macht. Diese Formulierung kannst du wenige Zeilen später lesen.


Ich habe mir schon gedacht, worauf du hinaus willst. Wer sich nicht mit der Thematik auskennt, würde vielleicht davon ausgehen, das dies legitim wäre. (das ist ein anderes Thema)


----------



## Deiwel666 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Tolle, sehr verständliche Ausführung!!!!

Eine Frage habe ich aber doch noch:

Wie wäre es zu berwerten wenn ein Verein (Gewässerwart) im Sinne der Hege, seine Mitglieder bittet große und nicht mehr ins Verzehrfenster des Anglers passende Fische ausgiebig dokumentiert. Dazu sollten gehören: Vermessen, Ermittlung des Gewichtes und zugleich fotografieren (beide Flanken) des Fisches um eine event. Wiederekrennung gewährleisten zu können.
Selbstverständlich wäre diese Meldung an den Gewässerwart weiterzugen um schlussendlich eine Bestandsentwicklung optimieren zu können.

Wäre das rechtlich unbedenklich? Meiner Auffassung lässt der Gesetzgeber im Sinne der Hege einen gewissen Handlungsspielraum.


Grüße Marco


----------



## kati48268 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Letztendlich müssen die Fische bei den Wirbeltieren ausgenommen werden, dann ist man das ganze Stochern im Nebel des vernünftigen Grundes los.

Und sie haben dort so auch nichts zu suchen. Dass ein Rotauge einem Schimpansen gleichgestellt ist, ist der größte Blödsinn überhaupt.


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Wenn mir jemals wer wegen des Zurücksetzens eines Fisches ans Leder will würde ich gerne Kolja als meinen Anwalt beauftragen ^^


----------



## Kolja Kreder (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Danke Kolja,
> 
> Ich persönlich wäre anders vorgegangen und hätte zunächst andere Experten befragt - aber ich bin auch kein Jurist.


 So gehen Juristen nicht vor. Es geht nur um Argumente und die finden sich in den Schreibwerken der Kollegen, Richter usw. Da muss man niemanden konsultieren. 



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Das mag sein, aber eine sehr allgemeine Aussage. Ich trotzdem davon aus, das zu bestimmten Themen trotzdem eine gewisse Übereinstimmung existiert.


 Falscher Ansatz. Wenn ich von meiner Rechtsauffassung überzeugt bin, muss ich so lange argumentieren, bis ich den Richter überzeugen kann. Natürlich orientieren sich Richter an anderen Urteilen. Da ist bei solch strittigen Themen aber nichts in Stein gemeißelt. 



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Deine Meinung zum Thema vernünftigen Grund habe ich schlicht bisher noch nicht gelesen.  Wirklich Sinn würde es für mich ergeben, wenn diese Meinung auch von anderen Juristen geteilt würde. Gut, ich werde sehen, on ich in der Literatur weitere Argumentation finden kann.


 Daher war es ja auch mal höchste Zeit, dass es geschrieben wird.  Das die LFischG und das BJagdG das Abgeln und Jagen Rechtfertigen ist eigentlich h. M. Das ist nichts Neues, steht in einigen Kommentaren so ausdrücklich drinnen. Das der Begriff "vernünftiger Grund" u.a. ein Verweis auf die Sozialadäquanz ist ebenfalls h. M.



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Natürlich wäre es ideal, wenn Angeln an sich als vernünftiger Grund allgemein akzeptiert wird. Ich habe nach jedoch wie vor Zweifel, bisher konntest du mich nicht überzeugen.


 Dies halte ich für nahe liegend. Was ist der vernünftige Grund, mit Pferden über Hürden zu springen, außer, mit Pferden über Hürden zu springen? Die Springreiter argumentieren doch auch nicht damit, dass sie ihr Haus eingezäunt und dabei das Türchen vergessen haben und nun immer mit dem Pferd über den Zaun springen müssen. 

Dies am Rande: Im Ministerentwurf und in den BT-Reden 1-3 Lesung kommt nicht ein einziges mal das Wort Angeln oder Fischen vor. Dies war schlicht nie ein Thema. Niemand wollte mit dem TierSchG von 1972 das Angeln verbieten oder gar einschränken. C & r nannte man damals nicht so, aber zu der Zeit war der Rhein ein reines c & r Gewässer. Der war so voll mit Chemie, da konnte man Filme drinnen entwickel. Nur muss man darauf nicht zurückgreifen, weil es ja die LFischG gibt.



torstenhtr schrieb:


> "[..] Handlungen, die beim Tier unnötiges Leid verursachen sind daher zu vermeiden. Trophäenfotos sind vermeidbar. [..]"



Juristen, vornehmlich Richter sind Dünnbrettbohrer. Das ist jetzt nicht despektierlich, sondern methodisch gemeint. Es soll heißen, wenn ein Rechtsfall ein Brett wäre, würde der Richter es an der dünnsten Stelle bohren. Er sucht sich den einfachten und schnellsten Weg zum Urteil. Dabei beschäftigt er sich nur mit dem nötigsten. Auf die Frage, Leid und Schmerz kommt es nicht an solange ein vernünftiger Grund vorliegt. Im Übrigen geht m. W. auch Arlinghaus davon aus, dass Fische Leidensfähig sind. Er streitet nur ab, dass jedweder Stress zu Leiden führt.

Nachtrag: Du hattest noch nach § 1 TierSchG gefragt. Der spielt in einem Zusammenhang eine Rolle, den ich aus Vereinfachungsgründen weggelassen habe:

Nacht dem Wortlaut von § 17 TierSchG setzt nur die gerechtfertigte Tiertötung einen vernünftigen Grund voraus, nicht aber die quälerische Tiermisshandlung (Schmerz und Leid zufügen). Daher wird auch von einigen Autoren die Meinung vertretet, dass hierbei der vernünftige Grund keine Rolle spielt und alles an den Begriffen "länger anhaltend" oder "wiederholt" festzumachen ist. Diese Auffassung ließe sich sogar moralphilosophisch begründen. (Ich möchte aber nicht soweit ausschweifen.) Die herrschende Meinung geht aber davon aus, dass aufgrund § 1 TierSchG der "vernünftige Grund" in den § 17 Nr. 2b hinein gelesen werden muss. Das also quasi alles unter dem Aspekt des vernünftigen Grundes zu bewerten ist. Dies gilt jedoch nicht für § 17 Nr. 2a, weil "Roheit" und "vernünftiger Grund" sich ausschließen würden. Die Rechtsprechung liest daher einheitlich den "vernünftigen Grund" in den § 17 Nr. 2b hinein. 

Würde man den "vernünftigen Grund" nicht hineinlesen, hieße dies nicht zwangsläufig, dass man häufiger bestrafen müsste. Man würde die moralische Gesamtbewertung dann lediglich an den Begriffen länger anhaltende Schmerzen oder Leiden festmachen. 

Wie du siehst ist das alles nicht "exakt" es geht immer nur um Argumente.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Deiwel666 schrieb:


> Tolle, sehr verständliche Ausführung!!!!
> 
> Eine Frage habe ich aber doch noch:
> 
> ...



Der Gewässerwart kann jederzeit Hegemaßnahmen an andere Angler delegieren. Das Ganze muss sich aber als nachvollziehbare Hegemaßnahme darstellen und darf nicht nur eine Umgehung der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen sein. Da hängt dann sehr vieles vom Einzelfall ab.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Letztendlich müssen die Fische bei den Wirbeltieren ausgenommen werden, dann ist man das ganze Stochern im Nebel des vernünftigen Grundes los.
> 
> Und sie haben dort so auch nichts zu suchen. Dass ein Rotauge einem Schimpansen gleichgestellt ist, ist der größte Blödsinn überhaupt.



Im Vorläufer des TierSchG unterschied man warmblütige Wirbeltiere von wechselwarmen Wirbeltieren. Aber auch dann könnte man sich fragen, ob ein tumber Maulwurf mit einem Primaten auf eine Stufe zu stellen ist. M. E. muss hier von zwei Seiten aus geändert werden. "Unten" sollte man die am wenigsten weit entwickelten Wirbeltiere ausnehmen und "oben" sollte man für die am höchsten entwickelten Wirbeltiere ein Tötungsverbot aussprechen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemals wer wegen des Zurücksetzens eines Fisches ans Leder will würde ich gerne Kolja als meinen Anwalt beauftragen ^^


Das kannst du dann gerne machen. Ich wünsche dir aber, dass es nie soweit kommen wird. Noch mehr wünsche ich mir einen Bundesverband, der sich in dieses Thema für uns Angler sinnvoll einbringt und seine Aufgabe als Lobbyist ernst nimmt. Warum habe ich von der Justiziarin des DAFV noch nichts zu dem Thema gelesen? Das TierSchG ist schließlich ein Bundesgesetz!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Noch mehr wünsche ich mir einen Bundesverband, der sich in dieses Thema für uns Angler sinnvoll einbringt und seine Aufgabe als Lobbyist ernst nimmt. Warum habe ich von der Justiziarin des DAFV noch nichts zu dem Thema gelesen? Das TierSchG ist schließlich ein Bundesgesetz!


Wie immer, wenns um Dinge geht, die Angler und Angeln angehen:
DAFV - Verbandsversagen auf voller Linie!! 

Daher nochmal DANKE, dass Du Dich des Themas angenommen hast, Kolja..



Hier hab ich die vorgeschlagene Sammlung mal angefangen mit den gesammelten Juristenartikeln bei uns:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329760


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Anderes Thema, dennoch kurz dazu:



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Der Gewässerwart kann jederzeit Hegemaßnahmen an andere Angler delegieren. Das Ganze muss sich aber als nachvollziehbare Hegemaßnahme darstellen und darf nicht nur eine Umgehung der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen sein. Da hängt dann sehr vieles vom Einzelfall ab.


Stimmt so nicht ganz, da hier teilweise durch Landesgesetze und Behörden/genehmigungen enge Grenzen gesetzt sind. 

(Bayern, Hessen etc.) 

Mit der neuen Verordnung in Hessen wurde da schon einiges diskutiert:
Bewirtschaftungsprobleme mit neuer hessischer Verordnung

In Bayern entscheidet der Gewässerwart auch erst mal nix in Bezug auf Schonzeit/maß, vor Änderung muss das durch Fischereifachberatung und (glaube ich) untere Naturschutzbehörde/Landratsamt abgestempelt werden. 

In Mittel- oder Unterfranken gabs da mal Stress, als sich Händler gegenseitig anpissten wegen einem "C+R-Teich" (Karpfen mit nehmen bis 60 cm - war aber keiner drin, der kleiner war), woraufhin der genehmigende Beamte Anschiss bekam und nachfolgend keine Genehmigungn mehr erteilt wurden (müsst ich nochmal suchen, wurde bei uns natürlich auch diskutiert)..

Soooo ganz einfach ist das mit der "Macht" des Gewässerwarts also nicht...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier hab ich die vorgeschlagene Sammlung mal angefangen mit den gesammelten Juristenartikeln bei uns:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329760


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Anderes Thema, dennoch kurz dazu:
> 
> 
> Stimmt so nicht ganz, da hier teilweise durch Landesgesetze und Behörden/genehmigungen enge Grenzen gesetzt sind.
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

war bei uns in der Gegend. Es war so, dass der Teichbesitzer das Mindestmaß des Karpfens auf 60 cm festsetzte, nur war so gut wie keiner über 60 cm im Teich. Worauf sich dann ein Angler bei der Kreisverwaltungsbehörde darüber beschwerte und dann für so zwei/drei Jahre erstmal nur die gesetzlichen Mindestmaße galten.
Mittlerweile ist es aber so, dass bei ausreichender Begründung höhere Mindestmaße genehmigt werden.
Aber einfach Festsetzen durch den Bewirtschafter geht nicht (mehr).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

merci - hatte es noch grob im Kopf!

Bist Du Middl- oder Undr-Frrannnge ?


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Hallo,



> dass bei ausreichender Begründung



Das ist so zwar richtig, aber bei Fischarten wie Karpfen, Waller etc. steht man da auf verlorenenem Posten. 

Hecht bis 60cm und Schonzeit bis 30.04. wird aber mittlerweile  i.d.R. genehmigt.

Wer gegen das  pauschale Entnahmegebot nach §11 AVFiG verstößt, begeht aber zumindest schon mal eine Ordnungswidrigkeit nach §32 AVFiG. 

Da nützt dann auch ein Verweis auf die Ausführungen von Kolja nichts.

Trotzdem nochmal vielen Dank an Kolja für seine ausführliche Expertise.

Auch wenn 3 Juristen meist 7 Meinungen vertreten, könnte das schon einige Argumentationshilfen bringen.

Selektive Entnahme sollte m.E. jedenfalls eher der Hegepflicht entsprechen als "Kahlschlag" .


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wer gegen das  pauschale Entnahmegebot nach §11 AVFiG verstößt, begeht aber zumindest schon mal eine Ordnungswidrigkeit nach §32 AVFiG.
> 
> Da nützt dann auch ein Verweis auf die Ausführungen von Kolja nichts.


Siehe Verweise unten in Koljas Artikel, er hat mehrfach drauf hingewiesen, das es in Bayern anders läuft.

Sieht man allerdings die "flache" Argumentation des bayerischen Verbandes in Sachen Lockerung §11, könnten die das dennoch lesen als Nachhilfe in Sachen Argumente und wie man die setzt..


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> merci - hatte es noch grob im Kopf!
> 
> Bist Du Middl- oder Undr-Frrannnge ?




Hallo,

"man muss Gott für alles danken, auch für einen Mittelfranken".
Ja, ich bin Middelfrannge.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

kann das immer nich so recht zuordnen, danke!

Und Thema Gott danken:
Goddes beschde Gabe ischd und bleibd der Schwabe!!

Anglerisch (gesetzlich) haben aber Bayern wie Baden-Württemberger eh nicht die Topp-Karte gezogen, weder vom Verbands- noch von Politikseite. 

In Sachen zurücksetzen/Fotos etc. (unser Thema hier) eiert der B-W - Verband so schlimm/anglerfeindlich rum wie der bayerische oder DAFV..


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Hallo,



> Siehe Verweise unten in Koljas Artikel,



habe ich gelesen und  wollte ihm auch nichts unterstellen.

Ich schätze seine fundierten Ausführungen und als Profi weiß er natürlich auch über unterschiedliche Rechtslagen Bescheid.

Auch wenn sie mir persönlich hier primär erstmal wenig nützt, finde ich die Expertise sehr gelungen.

Und selbst in Bayern könnte das Argumentationshilfen bringen, wenn nicht mit Fischereigesetz sondern mit TSchG argumentiert würde.

Also nochmal #6 für Kolja.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Und selbst in Bayern könnte das Argumentationshilfen bringen, wenn nicht mit Fischereigesetz sondern mit TSchG argumentiert würde.



Diverse Tierrechtsorganisationen zeigen eigentlich immer, egal in welchem Bundesland wg. Verstoß gegen das TschG an. 

Aktuellster Fall war ja der Rapper Marteria:

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328905 

Wenn wir jetzt mal davon ausgehen, dass man ihm auf Grundlage des TschG keinen Strick drehen kann: 

Eine Ordnungswidrigkeit (nach AVBayFig) könnte sein Verhalten dennoch sein. 

Wie sieht sowas dann in der Praxis aus? Kann die Staatsanwaltschaft dann z.B. einen Verstoß gegen das TschG verwerfen und stattdessen ein Bußgeld auf Grundlage der AVBayFig auferlegen?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Soooo ganz einfach ist das mit der "Macht" des Gewässerwarts also nicht...


Da leben wir ja in NRW auf einer Insel der Glückseeligen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da müssen die Landesverbände aber ganz schön geschlafen haben, wenn da so ein Mist drinnen steht. 

Ich beziehe mich immer auf NRW. Ich hatte noch keine Gelegenheit mich mit den LFischG der anderen Bundesländer intensiv genug auseinanderzusetzen. Wenn wir einen starken Bundesverband hätten würde ich für ein Bundesfischereigesetz eintreten. Da wir den aber nicht haben, könnte das zu einem Desaster werden. Dann lieber nicht.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Hallo,

@Franz



> § 35 OWiG
> Verfolgung und Ahndung durch die Verwaltungsbehörde
> 
> (1) Für die Verfolgung von Ordnungswidrigkeiten ist die Verwaltungsbehörde zuständig, soweit nicht hierzu nach diesem Gesetz die Staatsanwaltschaft oder an ihrer Stelle für einzelne Verfolgungshandlungen der Richter berufen ist.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wenn wir einen starken Bundesverband hätten würde ich für ein Bundesfischereigesetz eintreten. Da wir den aber nicht haben, könnte das zu einem Desaster werden. Dann lieber nicht.


Mein Reden! 
Mit diesem DAFV und den ihn stützenden LV kannste kein Scheixxhaus stürmen - und wenn die mal was machen ists für Angler und Angeln immer schlechter als vorher..

Dann lieber das Beste aus allen Ländern als Beispiel nehmen.

Der bayerische § zum Setzkescher (im Gegensatz zum elenden Abknüppelparagraphen 11!!) könnte so meinetwegen z. B. so in allen Landesgesetzen stehen.

Meines Wissens der beste/liberalste/anglereigenverantwortlichste in D:


> AVBayFiG
> § 20
> *Hältern gefangener Fische*
> 
> ...



Wäre auch ein Beispiel für den Kolja in seinem Artikel geforderten § in NRW (UND ALLEN anderen Bundesländern)..

Da dies in Bayern gilt, ist es auch absolut BUNDESWEIT tierschutzkonform (schon mal ausgeführt, bis abstrakte oder konkrete Normenkontrolle anderes sagt)


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Diverse Tierrechtsorganisationen zeigen eigentlich immer, egal in welchem Bundesland wg. Verstoß gegen das TschG an.
> 
> Aktuellster Fall war ja der Rapper Marteria:
> 
> ...



Primär ist die StA für die Strafverfolgung und die Ordnungsbehörden für die Ordnungswidrigkeitenverfolgung zuständig. Praktisch haben wir deutschlandweit eine völlige Überlastung der StAs. Daher besteht bei den StAs eine große Tendenz, sich von diesen "kleinen" Delikten durch Einstellung zu entledigen. Dies wissen natürlich auch die Ordnungsbehörden. Für die ist dann der § 18 II TierSchG so etwas, wie die "sichere Nummer". Legt man gegen den Bescheid dann aber Einspruch ein, trifft man sich vor dem Strafrichter wieder. Der ist nämlich nicht nur für die Straftaten mit geringer Straferwartung, sondern auch für die Ordnungswidrigkeiten zuständig. Als Bürger landet man also vor dem selben Richter, egal ob der Vorwurf §17 oder §18 lautet.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Hallo,

Setzkescher in Bayern 

lässt dem Angler zwar viel Eigenverantwortung, bietet aber auch jede Menge Interpretationsspielraum.

Begriffe wie "geringstmögliche Dauer" oder "hinreichend geräumig" kann man schon sehr unterschiedlich auslegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Und? 
Immer gut für Angler, je ungenauer es geregelt ist.

Heimspiel für GUTE Verbände mit GUTEN Anwälten..


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



> Heimspiel für GUTE Verbände mit GUTEN Anwälten..



Wenn es nen organiserten Angler trifft, dann ja.

Wie das dann in Bayern liefe, kann man nur mutmaßen.

Klaus Augenthaler dürfte da wohl eher skeptisch sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

deswegen sprach ich von GUTEN Verbänden und GUTEN Anwälten (zweiteres wahrscheinlicher als ersteres)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Warum habe ich von der Justiziarin des DAFV noch nichts zu dem Thema gelesen? Das TierSchG ist schließlich ein Bundesgesetz!



Justiziarin Frau Kiera wird bei dem Thema wohl am kurzen DAFV Halsband hängen.

Der durch Dr.Spahn seinerzeit verbreitete Mist:

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372

wurde ja m.W.n. nie dementiert.

Vielleicht sollte man auch froh sein,das der jetzige BV keine weiteren seiner gewohnt Paranoialastigen Ergüsse zu c&r vom Stapel lässt-das kann nur in die Hose gehen.

Das scheitert beim DAFV ja zumeist schon im falschen Denkansatz: 

c&r=vorsätzliches Trophäenfischen mit Foto-und Hälterungsorgien.

Die vergeigen es somit bereits bei der eigentlich simplen Übersetzung/Interpretation von c&r.

Knock out VOR der ersten Runde.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

@fishhawk & Kolja 
Danke für die Aufklärung bzgl. der Ordnungswidrigkeiten. 


Noch einge ganz pragmatische Frage an dich Kolja:

Wenn du am Wasser oder im Rahmen eines Vorbereitungskurses von einem Jungangler gefragt wirst "Darf man bei uns in NRW nicht geschonte Fische zurücksetzen?" 

Was antwortet du dem?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @fishhawk & Kolja
> Danke für die Aufklärung bzgl. der Ordnungswidrigkeiten.
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, darfst man, wenn der Fischereirechtsinhaber in seinen AGB bei der Ausgabe der Erlaubnisscheine nicht etwas anderes geregelt hat. (Analog, wenn in den Vereinsbestimmungen nichts anderes geregelt ist.)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch &amp; release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

@Kolja

Für einige scheint H.Drosse' immer noch Maß der rechtlichen wie auch ethischen Betrachtung zu sein..[emoji21] 

http://www.asv-rheidt.de/index.php/verein/tierschutz


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch &amp; release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> @Kolja
> 
> Für einige scheint H.Drosse' immer noch Maß der rechtlichen wie auch ethischen Betrachtung zu sein..[emoji21]
> 
> http://www.asv-rheidt.de/index.php/verein/tierschutz



Offenbar. Und die Prüfungen und  Vorbereitungskurse sind nicht ihr Geld wert.
Schlimm was man hier lesen darf


----------



## gründler (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Was mir hier nicht "schmeckt" Hältern wird mal wieder in eine art Schublade gesteckt,nachdem Motto gilt so immer und überall.

Alles was hier über das Hältern geschrieben wurde,bezieht sich *ausschließlich auf Privates Angeln*.

Bei Veranstaltungen Vereinsangeln...etc jeglicher art,kann das Hältern mit behördlicher Genehmigung ganz anders aussehen,sowie auch die Regeln dazu.


#h


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Sehr guter Artikel Top 100%


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Handlungen zur Hege ( Wiegen, Messen...). die meisten Fischerrierlaubniskarten/ Gewässerordnungen beinhalten für den Angler diese Handlungen nicht.   
Trophäenfotos von lebenden Fisch aus Deutschland, gibt es in den Medien genug, sind alles Nachweise was bei uns an den Gewässer abgeht und die Dunkelziffer wird noch größer sein.


----------



## torstenhtr (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Hallo Kolja,



> Ich persönlich wäre anders vorgegangen und hätte zunächst andere Experten befragt - aber ich bin auch kein Jurist.
> So gehen Juristen nicht vor. Es geht nur um Argumente und die finden sich in den Schreibwerken der Kollegen, Richter usw. Da muss man niemanden konsultieren.


Ich denke du hast mich missverstanden. Es ging jetzt konkret um deinen Artikel über das Thema C&R. Natürlich ist es vollkommen legitim, wenn deine Argumentation rein auf deine Literaturrecherche basiert.
Es bedeutet aber nicht, dass allgemein so vorgegangen wird - bspw. hat Jendrusch zusammen mit Niehaus oder Arlinghaus publiziert, deswegen habe ich an der Stelle nachgebohrt.
Du als Jurist bist für die speziellen biologischen Aspekte nicht der Experte; deswegen finde ich es (für meinen Geschmack) sinnvoll wenn dieses Thema interdisziplinär behandelt wird. 
Gut, es geht auch "nur" um einen Artikel für eure Verbandszeitschrift und keine Doktorarbeit wie du schreibst.



> Falscher Ansatz. Wenn ich von meiner Rechtsauffassung überzeugt bin, muss ich so lange argumentieren, bis ich den Richter überzeugen kann. Natürlich orientieren sich Richter an anderen Urteilen. Da ist bei solch strittigen Themen aber nichts in Stein gemeißelt.


Wenn deine Argumentation schlüssig ist und die Gegenseite keine bessere Argumente liefert. Hilft uns nicht bei dieser Diskussion.



> Daher war es ja auch mal höchste Zeit, dass es geschrieben wird. Das die LFischG und das BJagdG das Abgeln und Jagen Rechtfertigen ist eigentlich h. M. Das ist nichts Neues, steht in einigen Kommentaren so ausdrücklich drinnen. Das der Begriff "vernünftiger Grund" u.a. ein Verweis auf die Sozialadäquanz ist ebenfalls h. M.


Wenn es tatsächlich neue Erkenntnisse bringt, ist das auf jeden Fall gut und sinnvoll. Sozialadäquanz ist ein Stichwort, nach Defintion des Begriffes setzt es ein Verhalten im Rahmen des sozial Üblichen und von der Allgemeinheit gebilligten voraus.
Kann man das für alle Handlungen des Angelns annehmen?

Grundsätzlich würde ich begrüßen, wenn das Angeln an sich als vernünftiger Grund gemäß TierSchG anerkannt würde. Dann könnte man sich die ganze Diskussion über umstrittene Themen wie C&R, Wettangeln etc. ersparen.

Aktuell kann man auch argumentieren, dass (länger anhaltende / sich wiederholende) Schmerzen/Leiden beim Angeln/Zurücksetzen von Fischen nicht vorkommen und somit keine Strafbarkeit vorliegt (-> siehe Jendrusch).



> Dies halte ich für nahe liegend. Was ist der vernünftige Grund, mit Pferden über Hürden zu springen, außer, mit Pferden über Hürden zu springen?
> Die Springreiter argumentieren doch auch nicht damit, dass sie ihr Haus eingezäunt und dabei das Türchen vergessen haben
> und nun immer mit dem Pferd über den Zaun springen müssen.


Interessante Analogie; kann ich schwer beurteilen - liegen hier länger anhaltende Schmerzen / Leiden vor? 
Muss nicht auch bei diesen Sportarten der Tierschutz berücksichtigt werden? 



> Dies am Rande: Im Ministerentwurf und in den BT-Reden 1-3 Lesung kommt nicht ein einziges mal das Wort Angeln oder Fischen vor. Dies war schlicht nie ein Thema. Niemand wollte mit dem TierSchG von 1972 das Angeln verbieten oder gar einschränken. C & r nannte man damals nicht so, aber zu der Zeit war der Rhein ein reines c & r Gewässer. Der war so voll mit Chemie, da konnte man Filme drinnen entwickel. Nur muss man darauf nicht zurückgreifen, weil es ja die LFischG gibt.


Es war sicherlich zu der Zeit kein gesellschaftliches Thema. Diese Problematiken scheinen erst Ende der 80er / Anfang der 90er Jahre aufgekommen zu sein. 

Viele Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## rippi (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Ist nicht schon die Freude, die der Angler beim zurücksetzen eines Fisches erfährt, so es denn seine Intention ist, ein vernünftiger Grund die Angelei auszuüben? Bzw. der "Spaß", den er beim Drill, etc. erlebt?
Sind der Spaßfaktor, zu Kosten von als unterlegen betrachteten Lebewesen, nicht quasi sowieso Bestandteil unserer derzeitigen modernen Kultur?


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Rippi,
in unserer "Un-Kultur" darf mit von uns als unterlegen betrachteten Lebewesen so gut wie alles gemacht werden, solange es keiner sehen kann.
Und vor Allem darf es keinen Spaß machen.
Ansonsten>> Hähnchen>< 2,90 das Stück, Schweinebraten, 3,70 pro Kg.
Reitsport ist sogar olympische Disziplin usw. usw.
Unsere Gesellschaft ist sowas von bigott, da wird einem übel, wenn man näher hinschaut


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Wenn es tatsächlich neue Erkenntnisse bringt, ist das auf jeden Fall gut und sinnvoll. Sozialadäquanz ist ein Stichwort, nach Defintion des Begriffes setzt es ein Verhalten im Rahmen des sozial Üblichen und von der Allgemeinheit gebilligten voraus.
> Kann man das für alle Handlungen des Angelns annehmen?



Hier sprichst du einen sehr wichtigen Punkt an, an dem das Totalversagen des Bundesverbandes erkennbar wird. Obwohl sich seit den 80er Jahren die Anzahl der Angler erhöhte, wird von seiten der Tierschutzverbände ein immer höherer Druck aufgebaut. Es wäre Aufgabe des VDSF/ DAFV gewesen dem entgegenzutreten. Genau das Gegenteil hat man aber gemacht. Ohne erkennbaren Grund weichte immer weiter vor der Tierrechtslobby zurück und machte ein Zugeständnis nach dem anderen. Wo wir ein selbstbewusstes Auftreten gebraucht hätte, waren Duckmäuser am Werk, die nicht einmal Rückzugsgefechte austrugen. Schon damals gab es gute Gründe, die für uns sprachen. Beispiel Setzkescher: 

Sofern Fische in den Setzkescher kommen, die später verwertet werden, stellt diese Hälterungsform das höchste Maß an Lebensmittelsicherheit dar, da auf keine Kühlkette geachtet werden muss. 

Als es um die Vertretung eines Anglers ging, der den Setzkescher verwendet hatte, duckte sich der VDSF weg. Der DAV übernahm. Es kam zum Schreckenbach-Gutachten. 

Es muss doch klar sein, dass ein Bundesverband sein Geld auch in biologische und rechtliche Gutachten stecken muss, um dem Druck der Tierrechtslobby etwas entgegenzuhalten. 

Es ist eine Kernaufgabe des Verbandes das bereits gute Image der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit soweit zu verbessern, dass wir ein Höchstmaß an gesellschaftlicher Akzeptanz erreichen. => Stichwort Sozialadäquanz!


----------



## smithie (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

zwei kurze Comments zu zwei vorangegangenen Antworten:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In Bayern entscheidet der Gewässerwart auch erst mal nix in Bezug auf Schonzeit/maß, vor Änderung muss das durch Fischereifachberatung und (glaube ich) untere Naturschutzbehörde/Landratsamt abgestempelt werden.


Gott bewahre uns, dass die UNB (aka Naturschutz-Terroristen) das abstempelt. 
Das macht (zumindest bei uns) die Abteilung öffentliche Sicherheit des LRA.




fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn es nen organiserten Angler trifft, dann ja.
> 
> Wie das dann in Bayern liefe, kann man nur mutmaßen.
> 
> Klaus Augenthaler dürfte da wohl eher skeptisch sein.


@Rechtschutzversicherung / RA via Verband: kennt jemand einen Fall/Fälle, wo in Bayern eine Verbandsrechtschutzversicherung (Bezirk oder Land) eingesetzt wurde, um einem Angler bezuspringen?
(ich meine jetzt nicht die Klage gg. den Wasserkraftwerksbetreiber sondern z.B. Anzeige eines Königsfischens, Anzeige wegen Verstoß Tierschutzgesetz).




Wenn ich mir den Erfolg einer "Spezialinitiative" à la "Angeldemo" anschaue, wäre es doch eine Möglichkeit, wenn sich eine ähnliche Fraktion bildet, die sich das hiesige Thema auf die Fahne schreibt.
Das muss - siehe Angeldemo - auch kein Bundes- oder Landes- oder überhaupt ein Verband sein.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Rippi,
> in unserer "Un-Kultur" darf mit von uns als unterlegen betrachteten Lebewesen so gut wie alles gemacht werden, solange es keiner sehen kann.
> Und vor Allem darf es keinen Spaß machen.
> Ansonsten>> Hähnchen>< 2,90 das Stück, Schweinebraten, 3,70 pro Kg.
> ...



Was bei Durchsicht vieler Urteile auffällt ist, dass Gewinnstreben eigentlich immer als vernünftiger Grund angesehen wird. Es gibt zwar Urteile, die das Gegenteil behaupten, aber im Endeffekt kommt die Agrarindustrie eigentlich immer durch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Hier sprichst du einen sehr wichtigen Punkt an, an dem das Totalversagen des Bundesverbandes erkennbar wird. Obwohl sich seit den 80er Jahren die Anzahl der Angler erhöhte, wird von seiten der Tierschutzverbände ein immer höherer Druck aufgebaut. Es wäre Aufgabe des VDSF/ DAFV gewesen dem entgegenzutreten. Genau das Gegenteil hat man aber gemacht. Ohne erkennbaren Grund weichte immer weiter vor der Tierrechtslobby zurück und machte ein Zugeständnis nach dem anderen. Wo wir ein selbstbewusstes Auftreten gebraucht hätte, waren Duckmäuser am Werk, die nicht einmal Rückzugsgefechte austrugen. Schon damals gab es gute Gründe, die für uns sprachen. Beispiel Setzkescher:
> 
> Sofern Fische in den Setzkescher kommen, die später verwertet werden, stellt diese Hälterungsform das höchste Maß an Lebensmittelsicherheit dar, da auf keine Kühlkette geachtet werden muss.
> 
> ...


Warum will dann das Präsidium vom Rheinischen unbedingt nochmal wieder zurück in den DAFV und verhindern dass gekündigt wird bzw. gleich wieder eintreten?

;-)))

Sachlich hast Du recht, bist bloss selber in einem Verband, der mit dran Hauptschuld hat, dass es im DAFV so weit kommen konnte durch sein immerwährendes Umfallen und dass ihr nicht schon raus seid.

Und weil eure Delegierten alles dumpfe Abnicker sind und bos jetzt jede Volte mitmachten. (kündigen, zurücknehmen, kündigen, jetzt wieder zurücknehmen) werden die auch diesmal ohne jedes Argument blind und dumpf den Vorgaben eures anglerfeindlichen Präsidiums folgen - wetten?


----------



## ayron (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Ich bin ja scherzhaft immer nur für das Reiten zur sinvollen und nötigen Fortbewegeung (Einkaufen, Arzt-/Tantenbesuch ect.)

Da haben einige für lange Zeit viel Bockmist angehäuft, da den Haufen lässt uns der grüne Schützer so schnell wieder wegkarren. >>(siehe Fall BW)


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



smithie schrieb:


> @Rechtschutzversicherung / RA via Verband: kennt jemand einen Fall/Fälle, wo in Bayern eine Verbandsrechtschutzversicherung (Bezirk oder Land) eingesetzt wurde, um einem Angler bezuspringen?
> (ich meine jetzt nicht die Klage gg. den Wasserkraftwerksbetreiber sondern z.B. Anzeige eines Königsfischens, Anzeige wegen Verstoß Tierschutzgesetz).



Wenn die RS-Versicherung über den Verband in Bayern genau so organisiert ist, wie bei uns im Rheinland, dann ist der einzelne Angler gar nicht versichert. Versichert sind die Vereine. Bei den wenigen Fällen wäre es aber mal von den Verbänden zu prüfen, ob man solche Prozesse auf die eigene Kappe nimmt oder entsprechenden Rechtsschutz einrichtet. Dies würde dem Service-Gedanken, so wie ich ihn mir vorstelle jedenfalls näher kommen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sachlich hast Du recht, bist bloss selber in einem Verband, der mit dran Hauptschuld hat, dass es im DAFV so weit kommen konnte durch sein immerwährendes Umfallen und dass ihr nicht schon raus seid.



Das sehe ich naturgemäß anders als du. Ich sehe, dass der RhFV sehr viele gute Ansätze zeigt, Dienstleister für seine Mitglieder zu sein. Nicht zuletzt haben sie ja auch meinen Artikel veröffentlicht. So gesehen stehe ich voll und ganz hinter der Arbeit des Verbandes. Austritt/ Beitritt werden demokratisch die Mitglieder entscheiden. Wir werden sehen, was die wollen. Es wäre auch vermessen gegen die Mehrheit zu arbeiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Wenn die Mehrheit bei euch objektiv informiert werden würde statt desinfomiert wie bei euch mit löschen und zensieren kritischer  Artikel, einladen von H-K zum Werbung machen für DAFV aber keinen Verbandsktitiker (wie z. B. mich, ich würde sofort zusagen) als Gegenpart einladen, dann weiss man einfach, was gespielt werden soll seitens eures Vorstandes.

Mal abwarten, bis die da oben bei euch den Inhalt Deines Artikels begreifen, dann ist der auch wie die anderen kritischen auch schnell wieder gelöscht/zensiert von euren Verbanditenoberen.


----------



## Jose (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

und wenn es möglich wäre als stimmberechtigter vereinsfreier, als einzelmitglied also, dabei zu sein, dann sähe es evtl. auch ganz anders aus. ich meine direkt im DAFV.

etwas OT, gebe ich zu, wurmt mich aber schon lange als nichtorganisierter und ergo oft beschimpfter "nichtstuer".


----------



## willmalwassagen (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Ein Punkt wurde bisher nicht diskutiert. Die vielgeschmähte, gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausbildung zum Fischereischein.
In Baden-Württemberg wird auch das Theme Hege gelehrt. Anschließend gibt es die Sachkundeprüfung durch den Staat. Deshalb ist jeder Angler zuerst einmal sachkundig wenn es darum geht, ob ein Fisch zurückgesetzt werden sollte oder nicht. Wenn da die richtigen Argumente vom Angler kommen sollte da nix passieren. Deshalb haben ja die Bayern die Hege so definiert, das nur der Fischereirechtsinhaber regeln darf, was zurückgesetzt werden darf.
Würden die Vereine jetzt in ihre Karte schreiben, "wenn sie auf Grund ihrer Sachkunde, erworben durch den Kurs zur Fischereischeinprüfung und der staatlichen Sachkundeprüfung mit Bescheinigung der zuständigen Behörden erkennen, dass ein geangelter Fisch zurückgesetzt werden soll obliegt das ihrer Entscheidung". Dann hat der Verein das geregelt.

Punkt, fertig aus, da könnte sogar das Foto als Beweis dienen, das anschließend nach dem Betrachten vernichtet wurde.
Wenn es bei uns im Verein irgendwann damit Probleme gibt wird der Vorstand durch die Anwaltskanzlei ein Rechtsgutachten anfertigen lassen und das jedem Angler im Verein zur Verfügung stellen. Das wäre dann für die Angler jedesmal bei Anzeige und Bußgeld ein Verbotsirrtum und damit Entlastung. Der Verein müsste dann vom Gericht mit einer klagefähigen Begründung aufgefordert werden, die entsprechenden Angaben zu ändern. Dies wäre eine klassische Aufgabe für die Fischereiverbände.
Unser Verein spart jedes Jahr ca. 11 000 € Verbandsbeiträge nach dem Austritt aus dem Verband ein und gibt dieses Geld lieber direkt der Anwaltskanzlei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Jose schrieb:


> und wenn es möglich wäre als stimmberechtigter vereinsfreier, als einzelmitglied also, dabei zu sein, dann sähe es evtl. auch ganz anders aus. ich meine direkt im DAFV.
> 
> etwas OT, gebe ich zu, wurmt mich aber schon lange als nichtorganisierter und ergo oft beschimpfter "nichtstuer".



naja, über unsere Arbeit hier als *AVO* (ausserverbandliche Opposition) haben wir durchaus schon einiges erreicht und treiben die Verbanditen wie die Politik in verschiedensten Themenfeldern ja vor uns her, und die nehmen ja immer mehr der von uns angesprochenen Themen zumindest mal wahr und teilweise (oft leider immer noch falsch) auf.

Du erinnerst Dich in Deinem Alter und bei Deinem Hintergrund wahrscheinlich noch an die APO??

Auch das brauchte Zeit, hat aber letztlich gewirkt.............

Wie gut, siehst an dem daraus heute resultierenden Verbots- und Menschenumerziehungswahn....

Kolja wäre vor 2 oder 3 Jahren noch hochkant ausm Verband geflogen, hätte er einen solchen Artikel veröffentlicht (inhaltlich), und das nicht nur im Verbandsblatt (da weiss man ja beim Rheinischen nicht, wanns wieder zensiert und gelöscht wird), sondern auch beim verbandsseitig verhassten Anglerboard (bei uns wird mans auch noch lesen können, sollten es die Verbanditen bei sich wieder löschen)...

Von daher:
Venceremos



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Deshalb haben ja die Bayern die Hege so definiert, das nur der Fischereirechtsinhaber regeln darf, was zurückgesetzt werden darf.
> Würden die Vereine jetzt in ihre Karte schreiben, "wenn sie auf Grund ihrer Sachkunde, erworben durch den Kurs zur Fischereischeinprüfung und der staatlichen Sachkundeprüfung mit Bescheinigung der zuständigen Behörden erkennen, dass ein geangelter Fisch zurückgesetzt werden soll obliegt das ihrer Entscheidung". Dann hat der Verein das geregelt.


§ 11 Afvig lesen, da springst Du zu kurz in meinen Augen. 

Vor allem weil Braun aus dem Ministerium auch im Interview glasklar gemacht hat (Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG), dass eben der Angler die Sachkenntnis HEGE NICHT hat (deswegen gibts auch Gewässerwartlehrgänge, die Du sonst gleich in die Tonne treten könntest)...

Vor allem auch die nicht aus Ländern mit Prüfung ohne Kurse oder die Billig - "Quasi" - Kurse etc. (die Bayern ja auch nur bei Gastkarten, aber nicht bei Umzug anerkennt (gezwungenermaßn bei Gastkarten wegen Förderalismusreform anerkennen MUSS, nicht weil dies wollen)).


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



> § 11 Afvig lesen, da springst Du zu kurz in meinen Augen.
> 
> Vor allem weil Braun aus dem Ministerium auch im Interview glasklar gemacht hat (Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG), dass eben der Angler die Sachkenntnis HEGE NICHT hat (deswegen gibts auch Gewässerwartlehrgänge, die Du sonst gleich in die Tonne treten könntest)...



Wer in Bayern ein Flließgewässer pachten will (Stichwort: Pflicht zur Hege) braucht als Voraussetzung dafür einen gültigen Fischereischein.

Ein Gewässerwart-Lehrgang hat in diesem Zusammenhang keine Relevanz.

Die Argumentation von Braun wäre in diesem Punkt bestimmt angreifbar. 

Das was willmalwassagen schreibt hat auch Kolja in seinem Artikel schon angemerkt.

Nämlich: 
Wir haben in Deutschland die (auf dem Papier) am besten ausgebildeten Angler - denen im Gegenzug dazu weltweit "am wenigsten Kompetenz" zugestanden wird. 

Das ist definitiv ein Argument dass auf unserer Seite steht und was man vllt. auch politisch einbringen könnte - so man denn wollte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



> Das ist definitiv ein Argument dass auf unserer Seite steht und was man vllt. auch politisch einbringen könnte - so man denn wollte.



*Es ist das EINZIGE Argument, *das ich pro Prüfung anerkenne (auch wenn ich das in Punkto Bayern nach wie vor für verfehlt halte), das habe ich schon mehrfach geschrieben.

Sonst gibt es für die bescheuerte Prüfung keinen guten oder nachvollziehbaren Grund (funzt ja weltweit auch ohne..), ausser dass Verbände, Vereine und Gewerbliche mit Kursen und Prüfung Kohle abzocken können..

Durch Föderalismus mit unterschiedlichen Strukturen und seeeehr unterschiedlichen Prüfungen/Kursen/Inhalten ist aber das Argument bundesweit nicht haltbar, weil man gezwungen ist (Föderalismusreform) BUNDESWEIT ALLE Prüfungen (auch Billig/Einfachstprüfungen ohne Kurs) anzuerkennen bei Gastkarten.

Von daher bleibe ich bei meiner Einschätzung..:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jose schrieb:
> 
> 
> > und wenn es möglich wäre als stimmberechtigter vereinsfreier, als einzelmitglied also, dabei zu sein, dann sähe es evtl. auch ganz anders aus. ich meine direkt im DAFV.
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Nämlich:
> Wir haben in Deutschland die (auf dem Papier) am besten ausgebildeten Angler - denen im Gegenzug dazu weltweit "am wenigsten Kompetenz" zugestanden wird.
> 
> Das ist definitiv ein Argument dass auf unserer Seite steht und was man vllt. auch politisch einbringen könnte - so man denn wollte.



Ja Franz..wenn man denn wollte und sich mit der oftmals merkwürdigen TierSchG Interpretation seitens der dt. Verbände nicht wieder mal ins eigene Knie schiesst.

Wie Praxisnah sowas trotz TierSchG  ablaufen kann(wenn man will ) hat zuletzt die Schweiz gezeigt.


----------



## gründler (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> wenn man denn wollte und sich mit der oftmals merkwürdigen TierSchG Interpretation seitens der dt. Verbände nicht wieder mal ins eigene Knie schiesst.



Vierzig Jahre null nothing nix..... 40J.lang....reicht das nicht als Antwort...*40J*....... und es wird sich auch nichts ändern,egal wie oft man es sich wünscht.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Nicht im DAFV und bei seinen abnickenden Vasallenverbänden, oder bei so rückständigen Betonkoppverbänden wie Bayern, da geh ich mit Dir, das vermute ich auch ..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ja Franz..wenn man denn wollte und sich mit der oftmals merkwürdigen TierSchG Interpretation seitens der dt. Verbände nicht wieder mal ins eigene Knie schiesst.
> 
> Wie Praxisnah sowas trotz TierSchG  ablaufen kann(wenn man will ) hat zuletzt die Schweiz gezeigt.



Das schweizer TSchG ist anders aufgebaut. Da ist z.B. jedwede Tiertötung auch ohne besonderen Grund rechtmäßig, solange sie nicht quälerisch erfolgt.

Art. 26 Tierquälerei
1 Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer vorsätzlich:33
a. ein Tier misshandelt, vernachlässigt, es unnötig überanstrengt oder dessen
Würde in anderer Weise missachtet;
b. Tiere auf qualvolle Art oder aus Mutwillen tötet;
c. Kämpfe zwischen oder mit Tieren veranstaltet, bei denen Tiere gequält oder
getötet werden;
d. bei der Durchführung von Versuchen einem Tier Schmerzen, Leiden oder
Schäden zufügt oder es in Angst versetzt, soweit dies nicht für den verfolgten
Zweck unvermeidlich ist;
e. ein im Haus oder im Betrieb gehaltenes Tier aussetzt oder zurücklässt in der
Absicht, sich seiner zu entledigen. 

Dies ist m. E. moralphilosophisch schlüssiger. Angeln dürfte da, wenn überhaupt, unter unnötig überanstrengt oder misshandelt fallen. So gut kenne ich mich dann aber im schweizer Recht auch nicht aus, um da jetzt was genaues zu sagen zu können.


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Austritt/ Beitritt werden demokratisch die Mitglieder entscheiden. Wir werden sehen, was die wollen. Es wäre auch vermessen gegen die Mehrheit zu arbeiten.


Komm, wir wissen beide, dass man als Vorstand eine Menge dafür tun kann, dass Abstimmungsergebnisse in die gewünschte Richtung ergehen.
Aber das ist hier eigentlich auch OT.

Interessanter:


Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Nicht zuletzt haben sie ja auch meinen  Artikel veröffentlicht.


Welche Rückmeldungen gibt es denn dort dazu seitens des Präsidiums?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

richtig kati, wie gesagt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn die Mehrheit bei euch objektiv informiert werden würde statt desinfomiert wie bei euch mit löschen und zensieren kritischer  Artikel, einladen von H-K zum Werbung machen für DAFV aber keinen Verbandsktitiker (wie z. B. mich, ich würde sofort zusagen) als Gegenpart einladen, dann weiss man einfach, was gespielt werden soll seitens eures Vorstandes.
> 
> Mal abwarten, bis die da oben bei euch den Inhalt Deines Artikels begreifen, dann ist der auch wie die anderen kritischen auch schnell wieder gelöscht/zensiert von euren Verbanditenoberen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Zu Bayern und Herr Braun.
Auch Juristen können irren.
Ich  habe einen Fischereischein und genügend Geld und kann mir den Chiemsee pachten dass ich alleiniger Fischereiberichtigter auf dem Chiemsee bin. Die staatlich erfoderliche Voraussetzung habe ich mit dem Fischereischein und darf auch bestimmen was zurückgesetzt werden darf oder was ich entnehmen will. Dann delegiere ich genau diese Aufgabe an die Erlaubnisscheininhaber, die alle auch einen staatlichen Fischereischein haben. Und was soll jetzt ein Richter sagen? Mein Schein ist mehr Wert wie der Schein der Angler?  Vielleicht beim königlich bayerischen Amtsgericht, aber spätestes in der 2. Instanz ist dann Ende mit dem Quatsch dass der Richter entscheidet wer von 2 Fischereischeininhabern mehr Ahnung von der Hege hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

ich find Idee ja gut, seh die nur in der Praxis scheitern - hat der WAV nicht Gewässer in Bayern?
 Einfach mal durchexerzieren.


----------



## Mxxks (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

@Thomas9904
Wieso sollte das bei uns in Bayern nicht gehen. Nur mal ein Beispiel. In Bayern ist das Schonmaß für den Huchen laut Gesetz bei 90cm. Der Kreisfischervereiverein Rosenheim hat es durchgestzt das bei Ihnen das Schonmaß für den Huchen bei 80cm liegt. Auch ist in Bayern das Echolot laut Gesetz erlaubt. Nur interessiert das die Rosenheimer nicht. Es ist und bleibt bei denen verboten. Auch wenn sie von einem Richter deswegen schon eine übergebraten bekommen haben. 
Es ist halt schon sehr traurig was da bei euch oben in BW, so im Landtag abgeht. Ich hoffe nur die Grünen fliegen bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl raus.

Gruß Maeks


----------



## willmalwassagen (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

@Thomas, die wollten den Chiemsee nicht an uns verpachten#h


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Die staatlich erfoderliche Voraussetzung habe ich mit dem Fischereischein und darf auch bestimmen was zurückgesetzt werden darf oder was ich entnehmen will.on der Hege hat.



Hallo,

genau das darfst Du erst mal nicht. Abweichungen von Mindestmaß oder Schonzeit werden Dir vielleicht bei eingehender Begründung von der unteren Naturschutzbehörde genehmigt (Der Fischereifachberater des Verbands muss onehin zustimmen).Aber eben nur, wenn es sehr eingehend begründet ist.
Fanglimits (Stückzahl der zu entnehmenden Fische) darfst Du allerdings schon festlegen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Maeks schrieb:


> @Thomas9904
> Auch ist in Bayern das Echolot laut Gesetz erlaubt. Nur interessiert das die Rosenheimer nicht. Es ist und bleibt bei denen verboten. Auch wenn sie von einem Richter deswegen schon eine übergebraten bekommen haben.



Das ist ja eine höchsterstaunliche Aussage |bigeyes:

In Bayern ist es nicht pauschal erlaubt: Den einzelnen Fischereibezirken unterliegt es nun, Echolot zu erlauben.
Der angesprochene Fischereibezirk Oberbayern hat das Echolotverbot aufgehoben.
Jedoch unterliegt es ausdrücklich den einzelnen Vereinen, ob sie das für sich in der Gewässerodnung aufnehmen oder nicht.
Was will da ein Richter? |kopfkrat 
Dem Verein vorschreiben, was sie im Rahmen des Erlaubten in der Gewässerordnung einschränken oder zulassen? |bigeyes
Phanatsien existieren ... Gerüchte blühen ... |uhoh:


----------



## willmalwassagen (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

@Lajos,
wir diskutieren hier eigentlich um das Zurücksetzen. Und da mache ich meine staatlich geprüfte Sachkunde geltend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Dem leider halt der 11 AFVIG entgegensteht, dem Sachkunde wurscht ist und der die Verantwortung dem Bewirtschafter und eben gerade NICHT dem Angler übertragen will für die Entscheidungen um Hege...

Reg doch die Regelung mal an für die WAV-Gewässer in Bayern und dann sieht man, was passieren wird:
Die Donau bei Tapfheim ist doch bayerisches Gewässer, oder?


Würd mich echt interessieren, was da dann rauskommt..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> ie staatlich erfoderliche Voraussetzung habe ich mit dem Fischereischein und darf auch bestimmen was zurückgesetzt werden darf oder was ich entnehmen will.



Allein schon mit dieser Aussage bist du in Bayern komplett auf dem Holzweg. Sollen Schonmaß bzw. Schonzeit über den gesetzlichen Rahmen hinaus ausgeweitet werden, ist dies seitens der Unteren Fischereibehörde zu genehmigen. Das klappt z.B. hier in Mittelfranken beim Hecht ganz gut, wird beim Karpfen aber konsequent unterbunden.

Den Festlegungen der Behörde widersprechende Erlaubnisscheine werden nicht genehmigt.

Geregelt ist das z.B. im Artikel 73 des Bayerischen Fischereigesetzes:
_"... Die Beurteilung einer Maßnahme der Fischereiausübung als unvereinbar mit dem Leitbild der Nachhaltigkeit und den Regeln der guten fachlichen Praxis bedarf des Benehmens mit dem Fachberater des Bezirks für das Fischereiwesen ..."_

Wo der Besitzer der Fischereirechte übrigens bzgl. Einschränkungen freie Hand hat, ist die Festlegung von zulässigen Ködern.


----------



## Mxxks (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

@Toni_1962
Du kennst also die Sache nicht mit dem Gast aus Holland der am Langbürgener See, Renken gefischt hat und hat dabei sein Echolot im Einsatz gehabt. Es ist davon ausgegangen das es erlaubt ist, weil er wußte das in Oberbayern das Echolot benutzt werdenn darf. Nur ist leider auf der gastkarte nix von dem Verbot vermerkt gewesen. Der Fischereiaufseher hat im dann eine Anzeige aufgebrummt. Das Ganze ist dann vor Gericht gegangen. Da hat dann der Fischereiaufseher und der Verein eine auf den Deckel bekommen. Ich muß mal schauen ob ich den Trööt in Ihren Forum noch finde. Is eine sehr interessante Sache was da gelaufen ist.

Gruß Maeks


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Maeks schrieb:


> Das Ganze ist dann vor Gericht gegangen. Da hat dann der Fischereiaufseher und der Verein eine auf den Deckel bekommen.



Ich vermute mal, die haben wegen fehlender Auszeichnung des Verbots o.ä. verloren, aber nicht wegen des Verbots des Echolots. Hier hat der Inhaber der Fischereirechte völlige Freiheit, genau wie er z.B. das Ausbringen von Fanggerät mit Futterboot oder Drohne unterbinden darf. Alles andere wären Eingriffe in die Eigentumsrechte, ohne einen Kontext zu Tierschutz oder Fischereigesetz zu haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

naja, dass die meisten Vereine mit ihren Satzungen und Ordnungen nicht annähernd juristisch sattelfest sind, ist nix Neues..

Ein Anwalt meinte mal zu mir (der auch schon gegen Angelvereine gewonnen hatte), dass wohl über 95% der Vereinsrausschmisse erfolgreich juristisch angefochten werden könnte, weil die meisten eben keine vernünftigen Satzungen/Ordnungen haben..

Wenn ein Verein so blöde wäre, jemand wegen zurücksetzen (=gesparter Besatz/Thema hier) rauszuschmeissen, solchen Volltrottelvereinen ist dann eh nicht mehr zu helfen..


----------



## Mxxks (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Sorry aber ich möchte mich mal da für mein Post wegen dem Echolot entschuldigen. da habe ich leider was falsch dargestellt.



> Du kennst also die Sache nicht mit dem Gast aus Holland der am  Langbürgener See, Renken gefischt hat und hat dabei sein Echolot im  Einsatz gehabt. Es ist davon ausgegangen das es erlaubt ist, weil er  wußte das in Oberbayern das Echolot benutzt werdenn darf. Nur ist leider  auf der gastkarte nix von dem Verbot vermerkt gewesen. Der  Fischereiaufseher hat im dann eine Anzeige aufgebrummt. Das Ganze ist  dann vor Gericht gegangen. Da hat dann der Fischereiaufseher und der Verein eine auf den Deckel bekommen.


Das hier ist leider so nicht richtig wie ich geschrieben habe. Ich habe diesen Trööt wieder gefunden und ihn mir nochmal durchgelesen. Nur was ich aber festgestellt habe ist das es in diesem Verein auch drunter und drüber geht. Was mich wiederum bestärkt diesem Verein fern zu bleiben.

Gruß Maeks


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Alles klar Maeks |wavey:


----------



## Luidor (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Moin,

 zuerst mal @ Kolja -> Feine Arbeit die mal eben nicht so ausm Ärmel geschüttelt scheint. Da steckt einige Arbeit und Recherche hinter.  #6

 Zeigt aber auch wieder einmal, dass dieser ganze Förderalismus eine einzige große Scheixxxe is.
 Diese Kleinstaaterei der einzelnen Bundesländer is doch nur zum kotzen ob wie hier bei den Regelungen zum Angeln oder den Schulgesetzen oder, oder, oder.

 Zum Grundsätzlichen muss man aber auch sagen, wo liegen denn die Gründe dafür, dass immer öfter solche Sachen ausgearbeitet werden müssen?
 Die Landesfischereigesetze sind ja nun auch schon einige Jahrzehnte in Kraft und haben sich nie großartig geändert.

 Wurde ja auch in diversen Threads schon lang und breit bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut.
 Wenn eben immer mehr meinen ihren großen Fang auch noch dem letzten Kreti und Pleti mitteilen zu müssen, dann wird es auch immer mehr Anzeigen geben.

 Ich fotografiere auch ab und zu, freue mich drüber und die Meinung der anderen ist mir sowas von egal. |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Luidor schrieb:


> M
> Die Landesfischereigesetze sind ja nun auch schon einige Jahrzehnte in Kraft und haben sich nie großartig geändert



Doch natürlich, die ändern sich ständig, vor allem die Verordnungen, gerade seit Tierschutz in der Verfassung als Staatsziel erwähn wird.

Die erst vor kurzem erfolgten C+R-Verbote in den Gesetzen in Schleswig Holstein und Saarland sind da nur ein Ausfluss davon.
In wie weit sich weitere Länder dem Dreck entziehen könne, wird sich zeigen....



Luidor schrieb:


> Zeigt aber auch wieder einmal, dass dieser ganze Förderalismus eine einzige große Scheixxxe is.


Du hättest dann recht, hätten wir gute Verbände und  vernünftige Politik, die deutschlandweit was Gescheites für Angler hinbekommen könnten..

Real aber haben wir inkompetente und anglerfeindliche Verbände und schlechte Politik für Angler, da ist der Föderalismus schon gut.

*Oder möchtest Du z. B. das Abknüppelgebot wie in Bayern bundesweit haben?*

Und hast dann keine anderen Länder, auf deren anglerfreundlichere Regelungen Du verweisen kannst?

WEDER die Landesverbände NOCH der Bundesverband sind ja in der Lage, sich mal zusammen zu setzen und dafür zu kämpfen, dass wenigstens die existierende, anglerfreundlichste Regelung eines Bundeslandes versucht wird, auch in allen anderen Ländern durchzusetzen!

DAS wäre ein so einfacher Anfang.

Setzkescher z. B., die bayerische Regelung ist da (im Gegensatz zum Abknüppelgebot) mit die anglerfreundlichste und könnte so in jeden Landesgesetz stehen, würden Verbände konsequent drum kämpfen.

Aber bevor das soweit kommt, gehen Angler aus D in den Nachbarländern angeln und nur noch ein paar übergebliebene organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer machen in D selber grade mal noch tierschutzfreundliches Casting und Eisvögelnistkästen bauen für den NABU..


----------



## Luidor (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Hätten wir gute Verbände gäbe es erst gar kein Abknüppelverbot in Bayern oder sonstwo. #q
 Hätte sich der DAV nicht so übern Tisch ziehen lassen und seine Positionen auch dem Rest der Republik schmackhaft gemacht könnte es überall so relativ locker zugehen wie in Brandenburg oder Meck-Pomm.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Luidor schrieb:


> Hätte sich der DAV nicht so übern Tisch ziehen lassen und seine Positionen auch dem Rest der Republik schmackhaft gemacht könnte es überall so relativ locker zugehen wie in Brandenburg oder Meck-Pomm.



Locker zugehen ist ja schön..nur sollte man als Verband dann öffentlich keine weitere Hexenjagd befeuern:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329326


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

so isses - alle peinlich, auch gerade MeckPomm-Verband mit an vorderster Front (auch bescheuerte Vorschläge zu Baglimit, die kennen noch nicht mal EU-rechtliche Grundlagen, die Dilettanten)


----------



## Luidor (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Da habt ihr natürlich recht.
 Mit Ruhm bekleckern sie sich derzeitig nicht und es bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass es für uns nicht schlimmer wird.
 Eigentlich sollte die Anpassung von Ost nach West erfolgen nicht andersrum auch wenn ich nicht so recht dran glauben kann.

 #q


----------



## gründler (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Luidor schrieb:


> Mit Ruhm bekleckern sie sich derzeitig nicht und es bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass es für uns nicht schlimmer wird.
> 
> 
> 
> #q




Derzeitig???????????

40 fu...Jahre gegen Angler.... in Worten *Vierzig Jahre*......

Mehr muss man da gar nicht zu sagen,wer meint nach diesen 40 Jahren ändert sich was,der meint es auch nur.

Wie war dat damals bei Fusionsverhandlungen mit Vernünftigen Grund????

http://www.champions-team.de/aktuelles/interviews/2010/RuteundRolle_DAV_VdSF.php

Wo sind die ganzen Punkte und co. nun hin????...abgezogen im Rachefeldzug,weil man hatte ja noch nen paar Hühnchen offen.....

#h


----------



## Luidor (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Jup seit dieser unsäglichen Fusion geht es ja auch bei uns abwärts, zwar langsam aber nichts desto trotz stetig.
 Nicht im kleinen, im Verein, da passt es schon aber im großen merkt man das Positionen klaglos und ohne Rückgrat nachgeplappert und gegen die Interessen der eigenen Mitglieder gehandelt wird.
 VDSF halt, heißt nur anders.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



gründler schrieb:


> Wie war dat damals bei Fusionsverhandlungen mit Vernünftigen Grund????
> 
> http://www.champions-team.de/aktuelles/interviews/2010/RuteundRolle_DAV_VdSF.php
> 
> Wo sind die ganzen Punkte und co. nun hin????...abgezogen im Rachefeldzug,weil man hatte ja noch nen paar Hühnchen offen.....



Die Punkte wurden "minimal" den danach folgenden Mehrheitsverhältnissen und Interessen des VDSF 2.0 angepasst

Ziel erreicht

Apropos..wo war eigentlich die Lobbyarbeit des VDSF pro c&r in D,wenn lt.P.Mohnert die NL Erfahrungen doch so vorbildlich waren?

Ach ja..stimmt,diese Lobbyarbeit bestand darin,liberalere Regelungen vorher Stück für Stück in D zu ächten.


----------



## willmalwassagen (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

@Thomas,
ich werde zuerst mal nicht ohne Not einen Rechtsstreit in Bayern beginnen.
Sollte aber ein Angler von uns dort Schwierigkeiten wegen der sinnfreien Vorschriften bekommen werden wir den §§ mit einer Kanzlei auf den Grund gehen.
Da ich inzwischen einiges über Recht und Gesetz gelernt habe, halte ich da einige §§ für geschriebenen Unsinn in der AVFig.
_
nur zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels (Art. 1 Abs. 2 Satz 2 BayFiG), unter  Beachtung des Tierschutzrechts und *nach Maßgabe einer Entscheidung des  Fischereiausübungsberechtigten (§ 19 Abs. 1 Satz 3) wieder ausgesetzt  werden.* 2 Gefangene Fische anderer als der in Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten Arten dürfen nicht wieder ausgesetzt werden.

_Die Maßgabe obliegt dem Hegeberechtigten. Wenn der sagt, die Angler haben alle einen Sachkundenachweis und ich vertraue der staatlichen Prüfung bei Einzelentscheidungen die man nicht so einfach pauschal regeln kann hat der eine Entscheidung dazu getroffen_. _Da kann auch ein Landkreis nichts machen, zumal da zu prüfen wäre woher der Landkreis die Sachkunde hat_.
_Ich habe den Bayern mal vor 15 Jahren angeboten die Anzahl der erlaubten Angelkarten vor Gericht zu diskutieren. Seitdem ist das für uns kein Thema mehr. Da gibt es ja in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg auch  sinnlose  Anordnungen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Vorsorglich möchte ich noch darauf Hinweisen, dass der alte Spruch Gültigkeit hat.

"Vor Gericht und auf hoher See ist man in Gottes Hand." - Will meinen. Die Rechtsfragen zu diesem Thema sind hoch umstritten. Es gibt zahlreiche Entscheidungen von Gerichten, die klar gegen c & r gerichtet sind. Man kann jetzt aber nicht einfach die Urteile abzählen, nach dem Motte 3 waren dagegen, 4 dafür, also ist es erlaubt. Es kommt hier immer auf den Einzelfall an und auf die darauf abgestimmte Argumentation des Verteidigers. Die aus den amerikanischen Filmen bekannten Präzedenzfälle gibt es im deutschen Recht nicht. Jedes Gericht entscheidet über den konkreten Fall "neu"! Also keiner kann sich in Sicherheit wiegen. Es ist, wie auf hoher See. Mein Artikel kann daher auch nur Argumentationshilfe sein. Besser ist eine Vermeidungsstrategie. Man sollte sich gar nicht erst in die Situation bringe angreifbar zu werden. Hängt man dann aber dennoch vor dem Kadi, dann heißt es natürlich mit allen Mitteln kämpfen, denn jedes Urteil Zugunsten eines Anglers bringt uns weiter auf dem Weg einer gesellschaftlichen Akzeptanz. Diese wiederum ist wichtig, weil sich durch eine breite gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz die inhaltliche Auslegung für den Begriff "vernünftiger Grund" zu unseren Gusten ändern kann. Würde der Bundesverband hier mit macht hinter jedem einzelnen Angler stehen, der sich dem Strafvorwurf gegenüber sieht, dann wäre dies damit auch eine angelpolitische Maßnahme.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Der Bundesverband steht doch hinter den Anglern..wie sollte er dir sonst  das Messer in den Rücken stechen können?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Der Bundesverband steht doch hinter den Anglern..wie sollte er dir sonst  das Messer in den Rücken stechen können?


So ist das leider - und Kolja bezahlt den DAFV über seinen Verband mit..
:g:g:g


----------



## ronram (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Zu viele Angler halten sich für unangreifbar und beklatschen deshalb die Hatz auf die Randausprägungen.

Ich halte meine Angelei auch für absolut wasserdicht, aber ich weiß, dass die Luft dünner wird, je mehr die Carper, Welsanleiner, usw. abgefrühstückt werden.

Der Puffer zu meinem ggf. im Wasser abgehakten Fisch schrumpf...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



ronram schrieb:


> Zu viele Angler halten sich für unangreifbar und beklatschen deshalb die Hatz auf die Randausprägungen.
> 
> Ich halte meine Angelei auch für absolut wasserdicht, *aber ich weiß, dass die Luft dünner wird, je mehr die Carper, Welsanleiner, usw. abgefrühstückt werden.*
> 
> Der Puffer zu meinem ggf. im Wasser abgehakten Fisch schrumpf...


Älter, simmt aber noch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Zum nachdenken:*
> Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weggesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.
> 
> Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



ronram schrieb:


> Zu viele Angler halten sich für unangreifbar und beklatschen deshalb die Hatz auf die Randausprägungen.



Eben..das ihnen selbst mal die Rolle des nächsten leichtfertig zu opfernden Bauern zufallen könnte,wird gerne übersehen.

Muss an der Blendwirkung der vielen Heiligenscheine liegen..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Zumal es zu kurz gedacht ist. Unser "Überleben" können wir nur gemeinsam sichern, indem wir an dem Image der Angler so positiv arbeiten, dass Angeln auch zukünftig als "vernünftiger Grund" gesellschaftsfähig bleibt. Das bekommen wir aber nicht eindimensional hin. Wir müssen hier an mehreren Fronten gleichzeitig arbeiten. Daher würde ich mir mehr Mitstreiter wünschen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Nicht am Image der Angler, sondern an dem des Angelns (das der Angler ist wurscht - es will keiner Autofahren wegen der Fahrer verbieten, sondern wegen der Autos) . 

Und klares abgrenzen von verbotswütigen Anglerfeinden.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht am Image der Angler, sondern an dem des Angelns (das der Angler ist wurscht - es will keiner Autofahren wegen der Fahrer verbieten, sondern wegen der Autos) .
> 
> Und klares abgrenzen von verbotswütigen Anglerfeinden.



Ich glaube nicht, dass die Gegner so stark differenzieren. Hirn besteht doch überwiegend aus Eiweiß und wo soll das denn bei unseren Gegnern herkommen. #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Ich muss mich nicht an Gegner ausrichten - das ist der Fehler der Verbanditen, durch den wir so weit runter gekommen sind.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Gegner so stark differenzieren. Hirn besteht doch überwiegend aus Eiweiß und wo soll das denn bei unseren Gegnern herkommen. #c


Durch Fremdnutzung...bei dem Zustand vieler LV wie auch des kompletten BV,bedarf es da nicht einmal grosser Ansprüche an die Denkstruktur.Funzt doch..Schützer spucken-Verbände zucken..und spuren.

Die Folgen/ Schäden durch diese Schützerkonditionierte Abnickerei, sind ja unübersehbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

so isses - zuerst die Verbanditen ausbluten, vorher wird das nix, wenn die immer wieder Anglern in den Rücken fallen, weil sie immer noch nicht begreifen, das mit Stillhalten und Appeasementpolitk nichts zu gewinnen ist, wie die letzten 30 Jahre ja dokumentieren..

Sieht man ja auch an deren "Einsatz" wenns ums zurücksetzen oder gar noch ums böse fotografieren geht..

Der Einsatz GEGEN Angler wohlgemerkt!


----------



## Hezaru (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Mir gefällt der Artikel von Kolja gut, macht klar das es nicht nur schwarz und weiß gibt, vieles ist Auslegungssache und Ansichtssache.
Mir sind dann die Aussagen von Spahl, Braun und LFV Bayern (Augentaler) wieder ins Gedächtnis gerückt und was für extremen Schaden diese Aussagen gemacht haben. Das waren eigentlich nur persönliche Meinungen die von vielen Stellen als Gesetz aufgefasst wurden.
Wenn dieser vorauseilende Bückling beendet würde wär fürs erste schon mal viel erreicht.


----------



## smithie (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Wenn dieser vorauseilende Bückling beendet würde wär fürs erste schon mal viel erreicht.


Das Problem ist: das ist deren Auffassung und Meinung.
Und die vertreten sie halt auch als Anglervertreter.

Es wäre schon viel geholfen, wenn sich manchen Anglerverbände einfach als Naturschutzverbände verstehen und ausgeben würden und bei Themen wie hier aber einfach mal die Füße still halten...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Mir sind dann die Aussagen von Spahl, Braun und LFV Bayern (Augentaler) wieder ins Gedächtnis gerückt und was für extremen Schaden diese Aussagen gemacht haben. Das waren eigentlich nur persönliche Meinungen die von vielen Stellen als Gesetz aufgefasst wurden.



Ihre persönlichen Ansichten haben-sofern es der Sache schadet-da schlichtweg hintenan zu stehen.

Im normalen Leben nennt man sowas Geschäftsschädigendes Verhalten-mit dementsprechenden Konsequenzen.


----------



## Hezaru (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



smithie schrieb:


> Das Problem ist: das ist deren Auffassung und Meinung.
> Und die vertreten sie halt auch als Anglervertreter.
> 
> Es wäre schon viel geholfen, wenn sich manchen Anglerverbände einfach als Naturschutzverbände verstehen und ausgeben würden und bei Themen wie hier aber einfach mal die Füße still halten...



Ja, einfach mal Maul halten wär oft besser. Leider muss man als Angler schon Angst bekommen wenn sie mal ne Aussage machen.
Und wenn sie mal Gegenfeuer geben sollten kommt der Bückling.
Dieser Schwachsinn schlägt dann auch nach unten durch und Vereinsvorstände erlassen schwachsinnige Regelungen um sich Abzusichern. 
Guckt euch einfach nur mal den DAFV an. Man kann immer nur dankbar sein wenn wenn die die Klappe halten.
Wenn nicht, richten sie mit Anglergeld nur Schaden an.
Da könnte man ja auch sagen, momentmal, da machen wir erst mal ne Studie. Alles Klar, Fische können keine Schmerzen empfinden, jetzt seit ihr dran....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Ja, einfach mal Maul halten wär oft besser. Leider muss man als Angler schon Angst bekommen wenn sie mal ne Aussage machen.



Richtig,einfach mal beherzigen bevor(!) man öffentlich halb-oder ungares vom Stapel lässt:

https://youtu.be/5KT2BJzAwbU


Alternativ würde sich auch eine Merkübung im Bart Simpson Style anbieten..1000x "Ich darf als Verbandsvertreter ohne zwingenden Grund, öffentlich niemals(!) gegen Anglerinteressen handeln" schreiben..täglich!

Pädagogisch zwar eher witzlos aber in der Zeit,richtet man zumindest keinen weiteren Unfug an.


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Ich weiß, die Diskussion ist schon weit fortgeschritten.
  Ich bin nicht gegen C&R. #:

  Ich möchte noch einen Ansicht und Meinung vorbringen.

  Ich beziehe mich nur auf das Landesfischereigesetz NRW, da ich aus NRW komme.
  Fische in einem Gewässer, nicht in einem privat Gewässer, sind freilebende Tiere und im Sinne des BGB herrenlos, solange sie sich in der natürlichen Freiheit befinden. 

Ein Fischereirecht beinhaltet nach § 3 Abs.1  einen die Befugnis sich Fische( und…)zu hegen, zu fangen und anzueignen.

Damit bekommt man das Recht, sich einer herrlosen Sache anzueignen.

  Pächter (oft Vereine) haben den Passus §3 meistens in ihrem Pachtvertrag stehen.
  In § 39 Abs. des LfischG NRW stehen die verbotenen Mittel zum Fischfang drin.
  Ja benannt ist, dass man Fische mit Angelhaken fangen darf.

Der Pächter kann um den Fischbestand zu hege, Fischereierlaubniskarten ausgeben.

Warum sollte ein Pächter Fischereierlaubniskarten zur Hege des Fischbestandes ausstellen, wenn der Erlaubnisscheininhaber (Angler) sich den Fisch nicht aneignen will?

Fehlt dem Fischereierlaubniskartenbesitzer, der Will sich einen Fisch anzueignen, so gibt es auch keine Legitimation einem freilebenden Tier vorsätzlich stress zuzufügen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Fehlt dem Fischereierlaubniskartenbesitzer, der Will sich einen Fisch anzueignen, so gibt es auch keine Legitimation einem freilebenden Tier vorsätzlich stress zuzufügen.


Steht wo in welchem Gesetz (bitte genau § und Gesetz nennen)?

Der Threadersteller ist übrigens Jurist und hat daher seine Ausführungen mit den zu Grunde liegende Gesetze, Paragraphen und Urteilen versehen, was mir bei Dir komplett fehlt - Du argumentierst in keiner Weise juristisch an Hand geltenden Rechtes.

Und der TE hat sich dazu auch noch explizit auf NRW bezogen.

Denn sonst hättest Du gesehen, dass alleine schon das Vorhandensein des Landesfischereigesetzes das Angeln als solches auch tierschutzrechtlich legitimiert.


----------



## Luidor (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Ich bin ja nun auch weiß Gott kein Jurist.
 Daher fällt mir nur eine aus dem Bauch heraus Erklärung ein.
 Vielleicht liegt der normale Menschenverstand ja ausnahmsweise wenigstens in der Nähe der juristischen Erklärung. 
 Ich kann mir erst den Willen zur Aneignung bilden, wenn ich sehe und weiß was ich da gefangen habe.
 Grundsätzlich ist zwar das Angeln soweit spezialisiert dass unerwünschte Nebenfänge minimiert sind, ausschließen kann man sie jedoch nicht.
 So wurden auch schon Hechte mit Boilies gefangen und Brassen mit kleinen Spinnern.
 Wenn ich nun die Absicht hatte einen Hecht zu fangen aber einen Barsch an der Leine habe, fehlt mir der Wille zur Aneignung. 
 Das macht den Vorgang des Angelns aber nicht rechtswidrig.


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

[FONT=&quot]Juristisch herrenlos Sache nach BGB *§ 90 a BGB und § 960 BGB
*[/FONT]  

"Fehlt dem Fischereierlaubniskartenbesitzer, der Will sich einen Fisch anzueignen, so gibt es auch keine Legitimation einem freilebenden Tier vorsätzlich stress zuzufügen."
  Dies ist mein Fazit wie es der Jurist macht.

Ich stelle nicht das Angeln in Frage sondern das vorsätzliche Zurücksetzen ohne einen Aneignungswille.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Juristisch herrenlos Sache nach BGB *§ 90 a BGB und § 960 BGB
> *[/FONT]
> 
> "Fehlt dem Fischereierlaubniskartenbesitzer, der Will sich einen Fisch anzueignen, so gibt es auch keine Legitimation einem freilebenden Tier vorsätzlich stress zuzufügen."
> ...



??? Was genau hat jetzt bitte der Aneignungswille mit Stress zu tun???


----------



## Luidor (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Juristisch herrenlos Sache nach BGB *§ 90 a BGB und § 960 BGB
> *[/FONT]
> 
> "Fehlt dem Fischereierlaubniskartenbesitzer, der Will sich einen Fisch anzueignen, so gibt es auch keine Legitimation einem freilebenden Tier vorsätzlich stress zuzufügen."
> ...





 Wer will das nachweisen?
 Ich habe ja einen Willen mir einen Fisch anzueignen, nur vielleicht gerade nicht den soeben gefangenen.


----------



## ronram (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]
> Ich stelle nicht das Angeln in Frage sondern das vorsätzliche Zurücksetzen ohne einen Aneignungswille.



Dazu zwingt mich regelmäßig die LFischVO...


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Meine Damit: Mit dem Aneignugswille liegt ein vernüftiger Grund vor nach dem Tierschutzgesetz.
Das Haken, Drillen und Anlanden wäre ansosnten unnötig und den Stress ( und....) verursachen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Bitte lies einfach (nochmal) den juristischen Artikel von Kolja und versuch den zu verstehen.

Da macht er genau klar, warum das RECHTLICH eben NICHT so ist, wie Du das schreibst.

Oder den da auch verlinkten Jendrusch, Jendrusch/Niehaus etc.

Es steht NIRGENDS im TSG oder dem Fischereigesetz, dass man einen Aneignungswillen zum Angeln braucht.

Das ist rechtlich NICHT notwendig, das sind Schützer- und Verbanditenmärchen...


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Luidor schrieb:


> Wer will das nachweisen?
> Ich habe ja einen Willen mir einen Fisch anzueignen, nur vielleicht gerade nicht den soeben gefangenen.



Mir schon klar. 
Nennt man ja Beifang. 


 Nehmen wir mal ein Beispiel, wenn man schon kein Betäubungsgerät, Messgerät dabei hat aber eine Kamera und/ oder Abhankmatte sind das schon Indizien, dass jemand überhaupt keinen Willen hat den Fisch mitzunehmen.


----------



## ronram (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Ich kann den Fisch auch mit meinem Schuh betäuben.
Und Messen muss ich auch nicht, wenn mein Zielfisch kein Mindestmaß hat.

Und Durchsuchungen nach "Hilfsmitteln" werden wohl nicht statthaft sein. 
Ob ich ein Maßband dabei habe kann und darf niemand kontrollieren.


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Es gibt zu den Landesfischereigesetz NRW Bücher welche die Gesetze Erläutern in ihrer Darstellung.
Diese sind zwar älter aber in den Grunddarstellungen und Kommentaren immer noch Aktuelle, da sich das Landesfischereigesetz NRW nicht viel geändert hat.
Der Jurist hat selber geschrieben, dass er nur eine juristische Meinung abgegeben hat.
Ich möchte diese auch nicht in Frage stellen, was mir nicht zu steht.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Meine Damit: Mit dem Aneignugswille liegt ein vernüftiger Grund vor nach dem Tierschutzgesetz.
> Das Haken, Drillen und Anlanden wäre ansosnten unnötig und den Stress ( und....) verursachen.



Was ist denn dann, wenn man einen ganzjährig geschonten gefangen hat?


----------



## ronram (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch &amp; release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Was ist denn dann, wenn man einen ganzjährig geschonten gefangen hat?


Knast....sofort. [emoji14]

Ist doch die logische Konsequenz.


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



ronram schrieb:


> Ich kann den Fisch auch mit meinem Schuh betäuben.
> Und Messen muss ich auch nicht, wenn mein Zielfisch kein Mindestmaß hat.
> 
> Und Durchsuchungen nach "Hilfsmitteln" werden wohl nicht statthaft sein.
> Ob ich ein Maßband dabei habe kann und darf niemand kontrollieren.


Bin da bei dir.
Wenn du es so bei der Fischereiprüfung gelernt hast ist es OK:vik:


----------



## ronram (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Bei der Prüfung habe ich gar nichts gelernt. 
Und was ich für das Ablegen der Fischerprüfung gemäß der Fischerprüfungsordnung gelernt habe, hat mit der Rechtssituation am Wasser nichts zu tun.
Da gilt keine Prüfungsordnung.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Es gibt zu den Landesfischereigesetz NRW Bücher welche die Gesetze Erläutern in ihrer Darstellung.
> Diese sind zwar älter aber in den Grunddarstellungen und Kommentaren immer noch Aktuelle, da sich das Landesfischereigesetz NRW nicht viel geändert hat.
> Der Jurist hat selber geschrieben, dass er nur eine juristische Meinung abgegeben hat.
> Ich möchte diese auch nicht in Frage stellen, was mir nicht zu steht.



Ja, nur eine juristische Meinung, aber die muss man eben begründen und eine Begründung von dir fehlt.

Wenn die Aneignung ein vernünftiger Grund wäre, dann dürfte ich alleine durch meinen Aneignungswillen einem Tier also länger anhaltenden Schmerz oder Leid zufügen? Denn darauf läuft deine Ansicht heraus. Dann würde es ja reichen, wenn ich mir den Fisch aneigne, in meinem Setzkescher kurz hältere und ihn dann wieder freilasse. Dann habe ich mir den Fisch angeeignet und das Eigentum an ihm danach wieder aufgegeben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

grins - nu wirds juristisch spitzfindig  - gefällt mir ;-)))


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Das mit dem § 960 BGB will ich auch nicht so einfach stehen lassen:

Münchner Kommentar zum BGB § 960 Rn. 3
Ein Privatgewässer liegt vor, wenn die darin lebenden Fische aufgrund der Größenverhältnisse an einer dauernden Flucht gehindert sind und ihr Fang keine andauernden Hindernisse als die Geschicklichkeit des Fängers entgegenstehen.  Der Begriff ist nicht mit dem Begriff des Privatgewässers aus dem LFischG identisch!

In der Uni lernt man, dass man neben der eigentlichen Norm auch immer noch die 3 Paragraphen davor und dahinter lesen soll. Hier hätten es 2 davor getan. Der Eigentums erwerb richtet sich zunächst mal nach § 958 BGB
§ 958 Eigentumserwerb an beweglichen herrenlosen Sachen
(1) Wer eine herrenlose bewegliche Sache in Eigenbesitz nimmt, erwirbt das Eigentum an der Sache.
(2) Das Eigentum wird nicht erworben, wenn die Aneignung gesetzlich verboten ist oder wenn durch die Besitzergreifung das Aneignungsrecht eines anderen verletzt wird.

Man beachte Abs. 2! Habe ich kleinen Erlaubnisschein, dann verstoße ich gegen das Fischereirecht des Fischereirechtsinhabers und kann mir den Fisch nicht aneignen.


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ja, nur eine juristische Meinung, aber die muss man eben begründen und eine Begründung von dir fehlt.
> 
> Wenn die Aneignung ein vernünftiger Grund wäre, dann dürfte ich alleine durch meinen Aneignungswillen einem Tier also länger anhaltenden Schmerz oder Leid zufügen? Denn darauf läuft deine Ansicht heraus. Dann würde es ja reichen, wenn ich mir den Fisch aneigne, in meinem Setzkescher kurz hältere und ihn dann wieder freilasse. Dann habe ich mir den Fisch angeeignet und das Eigentum an ihm danach wieder aufgegeben.



Du möchtest also ein einmal in Besitz genommenen Fisch wieder freilassen? Intressant Aussage eine Juristen.
Ich würde sagen dann wäre doch eine Straftat oder?
Weis nicht ob ich das alles noch ernst nehmen soll.
OK|wavey:


----------



## capri2 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Manche Diskussionen fügen leider auch "andauerndes Leid" zu..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Du möchtest also ein einmal in Besitz genommenen Fisch wieder freilassen? Intressant Aussage eine Juristen.
> Ich würde sagen dann wäre doch eine Straftat oder?
> Weis nicht ob ich das alles noch ernst nehmen soll.
> OK|wavey:



Was du schreibst, ist für mich kryptisch. Ich verstehe nicht, worauf du hinaus möchtest. Da fällt es mir schwer zu antworten. 

Du hast immer noch nicht auf die Frage geantwortet, was mit dem ganzjährig geschonten Fisch ist. Da habe ich keine Aneignungsabsicht.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Es gibt zu den Landesfischereigesetz NRW Bücher welche die Gesetze Erläutern in ihrer Darstellung.
> Diese sind zwar älter aber in den Grunddarstellungen und Kommentaren immer noch Aktuelle, da sich das Landesfischereigesetz NRW nicht viel geändert hat.
> Der Jurist hat selber geschrieben, dass er nur eine juristische Meinung abgegeben hat.
> Ich möchte diese auch nicht in Frage stellen, was mir nicht zu steht.



Es wäre hilfreich, welche Kommentare du meinst. Lorz/Metzger/Stöckel habe ich in der aktuellen Auflage vorliegen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Mir schon klar.
> Nennt man ja Beifang.
> 
> 
> Nehmen wir mal ein Beispiel, wenn man schon kein Betäubungsgerät, Messgerät dabei hat aber eine Kamera und/ oder Abhankmatte sind das schon Indizien, dass jemand überhaupt keinen Willen hat den Fisch mitzunehmen.


Schon klar:Und der Integralhelm auf dem Autorücksitz ist ein Indiz für ein beabsichtigtes, illegales Autorennen?

Abhakmatte-dient dem schonenden abhaken geschützer,untermaßiger und natürlich unerwünschter (Bei)fänge

Kamera-ich wüsste nicht,das man mit Kameras nur Fische ablichten kann.

Insgesamt aber eh 'ne recht seltene Szenerie die du da annimmst.


----------



## Jose (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> ...Insgesamt aber eh 'ne recht seltene Szenerie die du da annimmst.




und für mich auch eine seltsame szenerie, die sich aus seinem nick ergibt, aus dem ich jetzt folgere, dass karpfen sein zielfisch ist und seinen auslassungen zufolge die auch entnimmt und abschlachtet.

wird er nicht viele freunde in der karpfenszene haben.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Juristisch herrenlos Sache nach BGB *§ 90 a BGB und § 960 BGB
> *[/FONT]
> 
> "Fehlt dem Fischereierlaubniskartenbesitzer, der Will sich einen Fisch anzueignen, so gibt es auch keine Legitimation einem freilebenden Tier vorsätzlich stress zuzufügen."
> ...



Nach längerem Nachdenken glaube ich nun auf den Trichter gekommen zu sein, was du meinst. Also, ich versuche das mal in die Reihe zu bringen. Der Einwand ist durchaus sinnvoll, verfängt im Ergebnis aber nicht. Du kannst mich gerne korrigieren, wenn du es anders gemeint hast. Dies ist auch ein gutes Beispiel, wie juristisch komplex manche eigentlich einfach gelagerte Lebenssachverhalte werden können. In diesem Zusammenhang spielen §§ 958, 960 BGB eine Rolle und §§ 293 (Fischwilderei), 242 StGB (Diebstahl).

§ 958 (Eigentumserwerb an beweglichen herrenlosen Sachen)
(1) Wer eine *herrenlose bewegliche Sache* in Eigenbesitz nimmt, erwirbt das Eigentum an der Sache.
(2) Das Eigentum wird nicht erworben, wenn die Aneignung gesetzlich verboten ist oder wenn durch die Besitzergreifung das *Aneignungsrecht *eines anderen verletzt wird.

§ 960 (Wilde Tiere)
(1) Wilde Tiere sind *herrenlos*, solange sie sich in der Freiheit befinden. Wilde Tiere in *Tiergärten und Fische in Teichen oder anderen geschlossenen Privatgewässern sind nicht herrenlos.*
(2) Erlangt ein gefangenes wildes Tier die Freiheit wieder, so wird es herrenlos, wenn nicht der Eigentümer das Tier unverzüglich verfolgt oder wenn er die Verfolgung aufgibt.
(3) Ein gezähmtes Tier wird herrenlos, wenn es die Gewohnheit ablegt, an den ihm bestimmten Ort zurückzukehren.

§ 293 Fischwilderei
Wer unter *Verletzung fremden Fischereirechts* oder Fischereiausübungsrechts
1.	*fischt* oder
2.	eine Sache, die dem Fischereirecht unterliegt, sich oder einem Dritten zueignet, beschädigt oder zerstört,
wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.

§ 242 Diebstahl
(1) Wer eine fremde bewegliche Sache einem anderen in der *Absicht wegnimmt*, die Sache sich oder einem Dritten rechtswidrig *zuzueignen*, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
(2) Der Versuch ist strafbar.

§ 958 I BGB sagt, wie man Eigentum an herrenlosen Sachen erwirbt. Abs. 2 gibt die Ausnahme von Abs. 1 vor. Vereinfacht. Man erwirb Eigentum an herrenlosen Sachen, indem man sie sich einfach nimmt. Dies gilt aber nicht, wenn man durch dieses Nehmen das Recht eines anderen verletzt. 

§ 960 BGB sagt indirekt, Fische sind wilde Tiere, wenn sie sich nicht in Teichen oder geschlossenen Privatgewässern befinden. Warum werden hier Teiche und geschlossene Privatgewässer ausgenommen? – Ganz einfach: Hier hat der Besitzer/Eigentümer immer eine Zugriffsmöglichkeit auf diese Fische. Er kann ihnen immer habhaft werden. (Mit geschlossenen Privatgewässern sind kleine Gewässer gemeint, in denen sich der Fisch auf Dauer nicht durch Flucht entziehen kann.) In diesen Gewässern hält der Eigentümer daher Besitz, bzw. Gewahrsam an den Fischen, denn er übt die tatsächliche Sachherrschaft (§ 854 I BGB) über sie aus. Bei wilden Tieren ist dies gerade nicht der Fall. 

Wer unerlaubt an einem Teich fischt ist daher nicht nur ein Fischwilderer (§ 293 StGB) sondern auch ein Dieb (§ 242 StGB), denn er bricht den Gewahrsam (Besitz) des Eigentümers, weil er sich den Fisch selber aneignet. An wilden Tieren kann dieser Gewahrsam nicht gebrochen werden, weil der Fischereirechtsinhaber keinen Gewahrsam an wilden Tieren begründen kann. Die Fischwilderei bestraft daher auch nicht die Tatsache, dass sich der Wildere den Fisch zueignet, sonder bestraft wird der Bruch des Fischereirechts des anderen: „Wer unter Verletzung eines fremden Fischereirechts fischt.“ 

Jetzt kann man sich darüber streiten, wie man den Begriff „fischt“ zu verstehen hat. Hierzu soll nach dem Leipziger Kommentar des Strafrechts ein Gewisser Herr Drossé die Auffassung vertreten, dass der Begriff „fischen“ zwingend die Zueignungsabsicht des Fischwilderes beinhalten muss. Anderenfalls sei es eben kein Fischen. Außer Herrn Drossé konnte ich aber niemanden finden, der diese Ansicht ebenfalls vertritt. Die Ansicht von Herrn Drossé ist auch wenig überzeugend. Denn, wie ich oben dargestellt habe ist die Zueignungsabsicht lediglich beim Diebstahl (§ 242 StGB) von Bedeutung und nicht im Falle der Fischwilderei, weil die in dieser Begehungsform Nr.1 nicht den Gewahrsam am Fisch, sondern am Fischereirecht schützt. Das Fischereirecht wird aber bereits verletzt wenn der Täter mit dem Auswerfen der Angel beginnt. Dass er tatsächlich einen Fisch fängt ist für diese Straftat unerheblich. Bei der Fischwilderei handelt es sich nämlich um ein so genanntes Unternehmensdelikt und nicht um ein Erfolgsdelikt (OLG Frankfurt a. M. NJW 1984, 812; Münchner Kommentar § 293 Rn 12). Es kommt daher nicht auf einen Taterfolg an, sondern auf die Unternehmung an sich. Anders ausgedrückt der Täter muss nicht erst einen Fisch fangen, um sich strafbar zu machen. 

Eine zweite Frage ist, ob man die Definition von „fischen“ im Rahmen einer Strafnorm so einfach auf die Landesfischereigesetze übertragen kann. Auch dies wird man im Ergebnis verneinen müssen. Anders als im BGB, wo ein einmal definierter Begriff über das ganze BGB in der selben Weise verstanden wir, trifft dies für das StGB nicht zu. Alleine der Begriff der Gewalt wir je nach Strafnorn völlig anders definiert. Als drittes Argument dagegen ist anzuführen, dass sich die Frage, ob man den Fisch verwerten will, sich ausschließlich im Kopf des Täters abspielt. Dies würde zu einem Gesinnungsstrafrecht führen. 

Was bedeutet dies nun für unser c&r- Problem: Folgt man der Auffassung von Drossé, würde man nur „fischen“ wenn man sich den Fisch zueignen, also verwerten will! Wenn man aber nicht „fischt“, dann fällt man auch nicht unter das LFischG. Wenn man nicht unter das LFischG fällt, kann dieses auch nicht die Rechtfertigung (vernünftiger Grund) im Sinne des § 17 TierSchG sein. Also ist jeder, der c&r betreibt ein Tierquäler. So die Argumentationskette aller Drossé. 

Nun komme ich zu der Definition von „fischen“ wie sie von der herrschenden Meinung und insbesondere den Gerichten vertreten wird: Fischen ist jede auf den Fang wild lebender Wassertiere gerichtete Handlung ohne Rücksicht auf den Erfolg. (statt vieler: Lackner StGB § 293 Rn 3)

Selbst wenn man diese strafrechtliche Definition auf die LFischG übertragen wollte, wäre also C&R fischen! Um das anders zu sehen, muss man Drossé heißen. 

Ich hoffe das war jetzt verständlich. – Was lernen wir daraus:

Nicht jede geäußerte Meinung – wie die von Carpo1970 - die auf den ersten Blick unsinnig erscheint, muss es auch sein. Und zum zweiten sollte man sehen, dass die von Thomas so gerne verwendete Unterscheidung von Anglern und Fischern im Kern auf Herrn Drossé zurückgeht, der damit nämlich die Angler aus den LFischG prügeln wollte. Vielleicht kehren wir dann doch lieber zum Begriff Sportfischer zurück.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Schön und auch verständlich aufgedröselt,danke das Du dir dafür Zeit nimmst[emoji106]


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Ein Mann muss tun, was ein Mann tun muss.


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Kryptisch schreiben, naja wie man sehen kann, bin ich noch nicht so aktiv und fit in diesem Forum.:c

Ich lese aber sehr viel hier, da ich einige ehrenamtliche Funktionen in der Fischerei habe.

  Ich benutze dieses Forum um Argumente und juristische Hinweise zu sammeln für die Angler, insbesondere für das C&R.:m

  Da muss man schon mal kontrovers was vorbringen, da die „Anderen“ dieses immer macht.

  „Jose“ ja Karpfen ist einer meiner Zielfische.
  Mir wurde auch schon mitgeteilt, dass sich in der Nähe von Köln, ein sehr kompetenter Jurist sei,
  für den Fall der Fälle.

Nur eine Anmerkung, wenn man etwas nachschaut hier im Forum, sieht man schnell wo ich stehe.

  Ein Buch mit Kommentare ist für mich das grüne Buch „ von Hans- Ludwig Molitor“

  Thema Herr Drosse seine Ausführungen sind noch bei vielen in den Köpfen.

  Ehrlich *DANKE* für diese Ausführung, damit kann ich *auch* was mit anfangen, 
jetzt kann ich das Heft vom RHFV auch bedenkenlos ins Vereinsheim auslegen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Ehrlich *DANKE* für diese Ausführung, damit kann ich *auch* was mit anfangen,
> jetzt kann ich das Heft vom RHFV auch bedenkenlos ins Vereinsheim auslegen.



Ich bitte darum es auszulegen. 

Empfehlen kann ich auch unsere Info-Veranstaltung vom RhFV im November. Dort werde ich einen Vortrag zu dem Thema halten und noch einen weiteren Aspekt beleuchten. Nach mir wird Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan sprechen und als drittes wird der Kollege Elmar Weber zu der praktischen Seite, also der Verteidigung von Anglern vor Gericht sprechen. Ich vermute, es wird eine muntere und kontroverse Veranstaltung. Entgegen anders lautender Meinungen hier im AB scheut der RhFV sich nicht heiße Themen anzufassen, die manch anderer Verband nur mit spitzen Fingern anpacken würde. Sonst wäre der Artikel ja auch nicht veröffentlicht worden. 



Nach jedem Vortrag bleibt Raum für Diskussionen. Die Einladungen an die Vereine gehen vermutlich mit der nächsten Info-Zeitschrift raus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

ach, das ist die VEranstaltung, wo euch Gube dazu bringen will, nicht zu kündigen beim DAFV oder gleich wieder einzutreten, weswegen schon fleissig Beiträge auf der Seite zensiert wurden, die sich kritisch mit dem DAFV auseinandersetzten, gelle?

Und wo nur Frau. offiziell zum bewerben des DAFV eingeladen wurde, Kritiker (wie ich z. B.) aber nicht offiziell eingeladen werden??


----------



## XSoulDrainX (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Moinsen, ich werfe hier einfach mal meine Meinung in die Runde!
Ich bin grundsätzlich fast immer für Catch and Release! Ich denke, wenn jemand unbedingt und gerne Fisch ist, kann er das natürlich auch tun, aber dann kann man auch die kleineren Fische essen und muss nicht die alten Muttertiere abschlachten. Denn die großen Fische geben ihre Gene ebenfalls weiter, wodurch die Brut dann unter gewissen Umständen wieder so groß werden kann. 
Ich persönlich release eigentlich jeden Fisch. Aber einer meiner Angelkumpels isst beispielsweise sehr gerne Fisch. Aber er schlachtet halt auch keine großen Fische ab.. beispielsweise bei Hecht.. er nimmt mal einen 50-60er mit.. finde ich vollkommen ok! Dafür dürfen natürlich die größeren wieder schwimmen. Da ja eigentlich jeder gerne große Fische fängt, sollte man also auch mit ein bisschen Fürsorge und Bedacht daran gehen und ruhig auch mal den großen Fisch wieder ziehen lassen!
LG


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Nix gegen Deine Meinung - für "Meimung" um C+R haben wir sogar nen eigenen Thread (catch & release)- hier im Thread gehts aber um die juristischen Aspekte dabei.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ach, das ist die VEranstaltung, wo euch Gube dazu bringen will, nicht zu kündigen beim DAFV oder gleich wieder einzutreten, weswegen schon fleissig Beiträge auf der Seite zensiert wurden, die sich kritisch mit dem DAFV auseinandersetzten, gelle?
> 
> Und wo nur Frau. offiziell zum bewerben des DAFV eingeladen wurde, Kritiker (wie ich z. B.) aber nicht offiziell eingeladen werden??



Du bist bei den Verbänden persona non grata, da würde ich nicht mit einer Einladung rechnen. |kopfkrat Aber sie haben ja einen Kritiker eingeladen.  Und es können ja auch noch viele zur Veranstaltung kommen. Es ist ja eine Diskussionsveranstaltung. Was kann man als Verband da mehr bieten, als über das Thema zu diskutieren. (OT- Ende)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Du bist bei den Verbänden persona non grata, da würde ich nicht mit einer Einladung rechnen.



Witzig das ausgerechnet DIESE Verbände immer recht gut darüber informiert sind,was persona non grata samt Lügenboard so an Infos verbreiten [emoji6] 

Und glaub mal,das dein juristischer c&r Einsatz(Lobenswert!) auch Verbandsseitig von einigen kritisch/ketzerhaft gesehen wird..bist ja beinahe schon AB Kollaborateur[emoji4] 

Schade das nicht mehr "offizielle"zu ihrer Meinung stehen.


----------



## kati48268 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Du bist bei den Verbänden persona non grata, da würde ich nicht mit einer Einladung rechnen.


Vielleicht ergeht ja auch eine Einladung an ein Vereinsvorstandsmitglied eines befreundeten NRW-Verbandes?
_ganz lieb nun gucke #h_


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Aber sie haben ja einen Kritiker eingeladen.


Du bist ja eingeladen, aber eben nicht als Kritiker...

Pass auf, dass das Gube, Rohmann, Kleinwächter, Lüttke und die DAFV-liebenden Konsorten bei euch das nicht mitkriegen hier, die zensierenden Umfaller und alles-ausser-Angler-Schützer.

Sonst biste schnell wieder ausgeladen ..
:q:q:q:q


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



XSoulDrainX schrieb:


> Moinsen, ich werfe hier einfach mal meine Meinung in die Runde!
> Ich bin grundsätzlich fast immer für Catch and Release! Ich denke, wenn jemand unbedingt und gerne Fisch ist, kann er das natürlich auch tun, aber dann kann man auch die kleineren Fische essen und muss nicht die alten Muttertiere abschlachten. Denn die großen Fische geben ihre Gene ebenfalls weiter, wodurch die Brut dann unter gewissen Umständen wieder so groß werden kann.
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> XSoulDrainX schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Moinsen, ich werfe hier einfach mal meine Meinung in die Runde!
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Yepp..aber das auch besser im entsprechenden Fred diskutieren.

Btw..Interessant finde ich dabei aber,das bei der von Kolja angestossenen, juristischen Betrachtungsweise,mehr Toleranz und Verständnis herrscht,als man von der Themenbrisanz her sonst so gewohnt ist..geht also doch.

Insofern..weitermachen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Grade am Mag basteln, da fiel mir dieser Artikel nochmal in die Hände:
 Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller Fisch

Ist dann schon ein Unterschied zum hier Diskutierten, seitens dieser Verbandler.
Obwohl MeckPomm wie Brandenburg eigentlich liberalere Gesetze/Einstellungen haben als das hier im Kern behandelte NRW...


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

So am  Samstag ist es soweit gewesen. Bin auf der Infoveranstaltung gewesen vom Rhfv. 
Gut besucht muss man sagen. Die Vorträge der Juristen sind sehr informativ gewesen. Besonders die Hinweise von Herrn Kreder auf das Verhalten von Intressenvertreter der Fischerei und da bin ich bei einem Thema was mich persönlich enttäuscht hat. Ich habe Herrn   Dr. Michael Möhlenkamp zum ersten mal Reden gehört als Intressenvertreter der Angler. Das ein Intressenvertreter ( denke er ist Hauptamtlich eingestellt ) seine persönliche Einstellung dort vertritt vor Mitgliedern die seine Funktion finanzieren hat mich erschrocken obwohl auf die Umfragewerte von Herr Arlinghaus verwiesen wurde und diese auch bekannt gewesen sind, dass ein grosser Teil der Angler Catch and Release betreiben. Diese Ignoranz hat mich erschrocken. Da sehe ich dann auch einem Zusammenschluss der beiden Landesverbände sehr skeptisch entgegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Da wirst in der Minderheit sein - weisst doch ,wie das Präsidium für Rückkehr DAFV und (Kon)Fusion mit Westfalen-Lippe agitiert. 

Da wixt, äääh wächst zusammen, was zusammen gehört..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Möhlenkamp hat mir bestätigt, dass der Westfale der natürliche Feind des Rheinländers ist. Und da wächst in der Basis nicht zusammen, was zusammen gehört. Bei den Mitgliedern des RhFV sehe ich einen breiten Konsens zu Catch & Decide. Lediglich das Angeln ohne jedwede Verwertungsabsicht scheint mir von der Mehrheit nicht getragen zu werden. Jedenfalls war das meine Einschätzung bei dem vorhandenen Auditorium. 

Ich hoffe bei dem anschließenden Wortgefecht zwischen Möhlenkamp und mir ist ausreichend erkennbar gewesen, der Möhlenkamp hier seine private Meinung allen Anglern aufzwingen will.

Erschrocken war ich von der mangelnden Fachkompetenz der Präsidentin unseres Bundesverbandes. Da erzähle ich über eine halbe Stunde vom Vernünftigen Grund und dass der schon durch das LFischG gegeben ist. Dann kommt die Dame auf das "Podium" und gibt inhaltlich etwa folgendes wieder: Natürlich ist Angeln an sich der vernünftige Grund aber selbstverständlich nur, wenn der Fisch verwertet wird. !???

Zum Dorsch schlug sie wieder eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes vor. Ihr sollte doch aufgrund BAG-Limit und Rückwurfverbot klar sein, welch ein Unsinn eine solche Erhöhung des Schonmaß wäre. Offenbar ist ihr das aber nicht klar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Sagen wir mal so:
Dass ihr nicht viel klar sein kann, ist mir schon lange klar ;-)


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Ich hatte den Eindruck bei den Teilnehmern/ Mitgliedern des RHFV und damit die Basis, dass viele das Fangen und Zurücksetzen grundsätzlich nicht ablehnen.
Den Gästen scheint dieses ein unangenehmes Thema gewesen zu sein, so zumindest mein Eindruck.
Zu der Person ja so ist es gewesen#6
Die dort aufgeführten vernünftigen Gründe (alternativen zu der Verwertung) wurden ja von den Juristen benannt und auch in aktuellen Beispiele sogar erklärt.

Man muss diese nur aufnehmen und auch so der Öffentlichkeit präsentieren.
Das ist ein Politisches und Rechtliches Problem und damit eine Aufgabe der Verbände. 
So sehe ich das jetzt.:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Du siehst das richtig - und Du hast Funktionäre gesehen von euch und von W-L und DAFV:
Begrab also Deine Hoffnungen auf Besserung, ihr seid bei den Totengräbern des Angelns organisiert....

Nicht umsonst wollen die fusionieren und so im DAFV bleiben...

Aber wer das weiter bezahlt, wills entweder so oder hats nicht besser verdient..


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Ich habe auch an der Veranstaltung teilgenommen, kam leider etwas zu spät (Stau), so das ich Möhlenkamp/Kreder verpasst habe, mir gings in der Hauptsache aber eh um den Auftritt der Bundespräsine und die Frage, wie Reiner Gube sich positioniert.
Was soll ich sagen : In bester Politikermanier wurde, unterstützt von einer beschissen gelayouteten Powerpoint-Präsentation darüber schwadroniert, in welche Sessel in Europa und Deutschland sie und ihre Mitarbeiter schon gepupst haben. Von Erfolgen oder konkreten Verbesserungen für Angler keine Rede, wie denn auch !!! Man sei jetzt so langsam dem Kindergarten entwachsen und nun quasi in der Grundschule angekommen.....
Dann wurde noch erläutert, wie böse Umweltministerin Hendricks doch sei, kein Wort davon, das man ihr ohne Not Zugeständnisse gemacht hat. 
Thema PeTA : Man ist nach wie vor der Meinung, das man auf Anfeindungen, Anzeigen etc. dieser Organisation am besten nicht reagiert, um denen keine Bühne zu bieten.... Business as usual halt !
Dann Reiner Gube : Der Beschluß zur Kündigung sei ja aus rein wirtschaftlichen Gründen erfolgt, von mangelnder Leistung seitens des DAFV sei nie die Rede gewesen ! Dann gabs für die Raucher noch ein plastisches Beispiel : Die 2,50€ Beitragserhöhung (die Präsine hatte zwar vorher von 3€ gesprochen, aber Schwamm drüber) wären auf das Jahr gesehen mal grade eine halbe Schachtel Fluppen, und das sollte einem ein schlagkräftiger und sich für Belange der Angler einsetzender Bundesverband doch wert sein.
Nach zwei leicht kritischen Nachfragen aus dem Publikum an die Präsine, die nebulös beantwortet wurden, rief Herr Gube dann zur Suppe, damit war die Fragestunde beendet !!!!
Mein persönliches Fazit : Jeder Cent für *diesen* Bundesverband ist rausgeworfenes Geld !!!
Gut besucht fand ich die Veranstaltung jetzt auch nicht wirklich, es waren ca. 95 Gäste anwesend.
Für mich wird es immer offensichtlicher, woher der Wind weht. Reiner Gube möchte sich mit der Fusion zwischen Rheinischem und Westfalen-Lippe einen Eintrag in die Geschichtsbücher verschaffen !!! Zu dumm, das W-L sagt : Fusion? Ja gerne !!!
Das geht aber nurdann, wenn der Rheinische Mitglied im DAFV bleibt ! Jetzt sieht Herr Gube seine Felle schwimmen und setzt alles daran, seine Mitgliedsvereine wieder auf Linie zu bringen... Wenn das nicht alles so erbärmlich wäre, könnte man glatt drüber lachen !!
Eins steht felsenfest, sollte der RhFV nicht fristgemäß bis zum 31.12.2017 beim DAFV kündigen, wird der Gesamtvorstand des Rheinischen verklagt werden.
Außerdem werden Anträge gestellt werden, die den sofortigen Wiedereintritt im Januar (nächste JHV) mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit verhindern werden.

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Bruder im Geiste - dran bleiben!!

Lasst euch nicht weiter von diesen anglerfeindlichen Verbanditen verars.......


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Ich bin nach dem Auftretten der guten Frau auch der Meinung, dass ein verbleib im Bundesverband nicht nötig ist.
Nur repräsentativ Auftreten reicht mir und auch der Basis nicht.
Das Thema der Veranstaltung beschäftigt die Basis sehr, es sorgt für unfrieden in den Vereinen und nur was von der See#d vorzubringen ist echt hart.

Wie soll man das der Basis wiedergeben.
Ich würde ja gerne wissen, ob hier im Anglerbord noch mehr Verein vom RHFV für einen Austritt sind?
Könnte man sowas einrichten wie eine Abfrage?:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Einfach Thread dazu aufmachen - aber glaubst Du echt, das macht einer so schnell öffentlich? 

Gibt wie cyprinusbarbus in den Vereinsvorständen nicht viele mit Rückgrat.. 

Und die früher mal welches hatten sind ja schon raus aus Verbänden..


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Das ist nicht die richtige Fragestellung : Es liegt ein Beschluß der letzten JHV mit über 80% für die Kündigung im DAFV vor. Sollte der Vorstand nicht fristgerecht kündigen, macht er sich strafbar. 
Viel wichtiger dürfte es sein , diesen Beschluß nicht im Januar schon wieder zu kippen ! Es herrscht doch absolut kein Grund für unnötige Eile !
Man hat doch ein ganzes Jahr Kündigungsfrist, da kann man doch in Ruhe beobachten, ob sich die Dinge beim DAFV in die richtige Richtung entwickeln und dann gegebenenfalls für den Spätherbst noch einen "Sonderparteitag" einberufen, um über Verbleib oder Kündigung im DAFV zu entscheiden. Das muß man den Delegierten schmackhaft machen !!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Strafbar macht er sich nicht, aber möglicher Weise schadensersatzpflichtig. Siehe meine PN.


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Das ist auch erstmal eine Lösung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Thema abgetrennt:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333656


----------



## LexLegis (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Guten Morgen,

ich habe mir den Leitartikel durchgelesen und würde den Schlussfolgerungen bzgl. des Fangen und Zurücksetzens in keiner Weise zustimmen.

Ich würde jedem Angler anraten, diese Schlussfolgerungen als persönliche Meinungsäußerung des Redakteurs anzusehen und nicht als Leitfaden anzuerkennen.

Kostenlose juristische Beratung im Internet zu konkreten Fällen gibt es nicht, am Rande.

Der Begriff c+R ist juristisch nicht definiert , hier ist immer der Einzelfall in die Betrachtung einzubeziehen.

Grundsätzlich kommt es beim Angeln auf den Aneignungswillen an,
fehlt dieser , darf ein gefangener Fisch zurückgesetzt werden - von Schonung und zu kleinem Maß abgesehen, denn darum geht es bei der diskutierten Praktik gar nicht.

Fehlt der Aneignungswille dagegen von Beginn des Angelns an völlig, soll der Fang generell ohne Verwertungsabsicht in jedem Falle zurückgesetzt werden, liegt der vernünftige Grund zum Fang eben nicht mehr vor.

Der Angler, der jeden Fang vorsätzlich stets zurücksetzt, macht sich demzufolge strafbar.

Wir haben dennoch alle Vorteile in der Hand, wenn der Aneignungswille grundsätzlich besteht ,

der Angler darf nicht erwünschten Beifang daher stets zurücksetzen.

Der Angler muss aber unverzüglich handeln um dem Wirbeltier 
länger andauerndes Leid zu ersparen.

Praktisch : ein schnelles Bild ist ok, hältern oder Fotosessions dagegen nicht.

Aber : bevor es zu Verallgemeinerungen kommt : 

es kommt IMMER auf die Umstände des Einzelfalles an.

Beispiel : Ich würde gerne ein paar Rotaugen fangen, um sie einzulegen.
Aneignungswille an maßigen, nicht geschützter Rotaugen grundsätzlich vorhanden.

Die Angelei ist durch die entsprechend gültigen Papiere legitimiert.

Es beißen kleine Barsche , Ukelei, ein Karpfen in verwertbarer Größe...ich möchte aber Rotaugen.

Dennoch darf ich den Beifang , der verwertbar wäre , selbstverständlich schonend und unverzüglich zurücksetzen, da der Aneigungswille fehlt.

Am nächsten Tag habe ich es nicht auf die Entnahme abgesehen und fische aus Spass .
Kein fisch wird entnommen , Alles geht zurück.

Es kommt hier nicht darauf an, dass ich legitimiert bin, angeln zu dürfen , sondern auf das Verhalten dem Wirbeltier gegenüber .
Die negativen Auswirkungen auf das Tier durch den ausgeführten Fangvorgang , verlangen nun nach dem vernünftigen Grund.
Es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund, den gefangenen Zielfisch zu fangen, wenn er grundsätzlich nicht verwertet werden soll.

Spass/Trophäenfischen stellen keinen vernünftigen Grund dar , das Wirbeltier Fisch zu schädigen.

Dieses am Rande als nachvollziehbare Beispiele.

Dies ist meine Meinung und keine Rechtsberatung,

es kommt wie gesagt immer auf den Einzelfall an.

LL


----------



## Kolja Kreder (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Ich würde jedem Angler anraten, diese Schlussfolgerungen als persönliche Meinungsäußerung des Redakteurs anzusehen und nicht als Leitfaden anzuerkennen.



Dies gilt für jeden juristischen Artikel. Juristrei ist keine exakte Wissenschaft. Endscheident ist, ob die Argumentation verfängt.



LexLegis schrieb:


> Kostenlose juristische Beratung im Internet zu konkreten Fällen gibt es nicht, am Rande.



Hat nichts mit dem Artikel zu tun, dieser wurde in der Info-Zeitschrift des RhFV abgedruckt.



LexLegis schrieb:


> Der Begriff c+R ist juristisch nicht definiert , hier ist immer der Einzelfall in die Betrachtung einzubeziehen.


 In NRW nicht definiert, um genau zu sein. Und doch weiß jeder, was gemeint ist. 



LexLegis schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich kommt es beim Angeln auf den Aneignungswillen an, fehlt dieser , darf ein gefangener Fisch zurückgesetzt werden - von Schonung und zu kleinem Maß abgesehen, denn darum geht es bei der diskutierten Praktik gar nicht.
> 
> Fehlt der Aneignungswille dagegen von Beginn des Angelns an völlig, soll der Fang generell ohne Verwertungsabsicht in jedem Falle zurückgesetzt werden, liegt der vernünftige Grund zum Fang eben nicht mehr vor.
> 
> Der Angler, der jeden Fang vorsätzlich stets zurücksetzt, macht sich demzufolge strafbar.



Für die Behauptung es käme auf den Aneignungswillen an hätte ich dann doch gerne mal die Angabe eine Paragraphen oder eines Urteils. Zumindest hätte ich gerne ein Argument dafür. So steht diese Behauptung frei im Raum! 

Auf mein Argument, dass alleine das LFischG bereits eine Rechtfertigung im Sinne des § 17 TierSchG darstellt, gehst du nicht ein. Warum sollte das LFischG ausnahmsweise keine Rechtfertigung sein?




LexLegis schrieb:


> Wir haben dennoch alle Vorteile in der Hand, wenn der Aneignungswille grundsätzlich besteht, der Angler darf nicht erwünschten Beifang daher stets zurücksetzen.



Um praktisch Ärger zu vermeiden empfehle auch ich, nicht ohne jeglichen Entnahmewillen Angeln zu gehen. Weiterhin fehlt aber noch eine Argumentation, Fundstelle o.ä. zu der Behauptung, es käme beim Angeln auf den Aneignungswillen an! Nach wie vor steht diese Kernthese, auf der deine Kritik aufbaut völlig in der Luft.



LexLegis schrieb:


> Der Angler muss aber unverzüglich handeln um dem Wirbeltier
> länger andauerndes Leid zu ersparen.
> 
> Praktisch : ein schnelles Bild ist ok, hältern oder Fotosessions dagegen nicht.


 Völlig korrekt, weshalb ich mich auch ausdrücklich dagegen ausspreche, den Fang aufwendig zu fotografieren. Am besten durch einen Begleiter während des Zurücksetzens. So findet erst gar keine Verzögerung statt.





LexLegis schrieb:


> es kommt IMMER auf die Umstände des Einzelfalles an.


 Juristische Binsenweisheit.



LexLegis schrieb:


> Beispiel : Ich würde gerne ein paar Rotaugen fangen, um sie einzulegen.
> Aneignungswille an maßigen, nicht geschützter Rotaugen grundsätzlich vorhanden.
> 
> Die Angelei ist durch die entsprechend gültigen Papiere legitimiert.
> ...


 Absolut richtig.



LexLegis schrieb:


> Am nächsten Tag habe ich es nicht auf die Entnahme abgesehen und fische aus Spass .
> Kein fisch wird entnommen , Alles geht zurück.
> 
> Es kommt hier nicht darauf an, dass ich legitimiert bin, angeln zu dürfen , sondern auf das Verhalten dem Wirbeltier gegenüber .
> ...


 Zunächst bleibt das LFischG als vernünftiger Grund. Dieses erlaubt nämlich das Haken und Drillen des Fisches. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt weiß der Angler auch noch gar nicht, ob auf der anderen Seite ein entnahmefähiger Fisch an der Angel ist. Dennoch ist das Haken und Drillen erlaubt. Wie bitte soll diese Erlaubnis durch das Gesetz rückwirkend entfallen? - Dies ist doch mal die zentrale Frage, die du bei deiner These beantworten musst.

Das zweite Problem deiner These ist, dass die Strafbarkeit danach alleine von der inneren Einstellung des Anglers abhängt. Wie wird denn justiziabel nach Außen erkennbar, dass der eine Angler überhaupt keine Entnahmeabsicht hat und daher alle 10 gefangenen Karpfen zurücksetzt. Und der andere Angler die 10 Karpfen zurücksetzt, weil er Schleien fangen und verwerten wollte, aber nur Karpfen an den Haken gegangen ist? - Bestrafen wir hier also nur die dummen Angler, die blöde genug sind, der Ordnungskraft freimütig zu bekunden keinerlei Entnahmewillen zu haben?


----------



## Grünknochen (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Nette Beispiele.
Kleines Rollenspiel: Tun wir mal so, der Herr LL sei Fischereiaufseher, der doch tatsächlich auf einen Angler trifft, der einen entnahmefähigen Fisch so was von schonend und unverzüglich zurücksetzt. An welchen Indizien willst Du festmachen, ob er ne Verwertungsabsicht besitzt oder nicht? Doch wohl nicht ernsthaft an seinem leidenschaftlich vorgetragenen Bekenntnis zur grundsätzlichen Verwertung zwar nicht dieses einen, aber eines anderen Fisches der Sorte X mit der Zielgröße Y.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Nette Beispiele.
> Kleines Rollenspiel: Tun wir mal so, der Herr LL sei Fischereiaufseher, der doch tatsächlich auf einen Angler trifft, der einen entnahmefähigen Fisch so was von schonend und unverzüglich zurücksetzt. An welchen Indizien willst Du festmachen, ob er ne Verwertungsabsicht besitzt oder nicht? Doch wohl nicht ernsthaft an seinem leidenschaftlich vorgetragenen Bekenntnis zur grundsätzlichen Verwertung zwar nicht dieses einen, aber eines anderen Fisches der Sorte X mit der Zielgröße Y.



Genau so ist es!


----------



## kati48268 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

_halbwegs OT:_
Na, da freut man sich doch glatt doppelt auf die NRW-Fusion, hm? |rolleyes


----------



## Grünknochen (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Sei's drum. 

Jedenfalls geht dem guten LL mal wieder die Luft aus. Vielleicht liegt's ja am schmalen Funktionärsgehalt...


Ähnliches Thema übrigens: https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/D...uslegungshilfe.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=2


Den Verfassern solcher sicher gut gemeinten Expertisen rate ich im Übrigen, ein Heftchen unter dem Titel '' Wie vermeide ich Rechtsverstöße - die besten Ausreden zum Thema C&R'' herauszubringen. Für den einzelnen Angler extrem hilfreich, da einfach auswendig lernen und schon passt die vom Gesetzgeber gewünschte Gesinnung.
In diesem Sinne: Ich geh jetzt mal ne Runde Wolfsbarschangeln. Der Kollege ist natürlich nicht mein Ziel-, sondern Zufallsfisch, außerdem ist er etwas mager, wenn nicht sogar kränklich und zu klein für ne Entnahme ist er eh, sagt mein Maßband.
Nachdem ich ihn also umgehend und schonend in die Freiheit entlassen habe, wird der dem Recht verpflichtete Fischereiaufseher - den gesamten Vorgang via Adlerauge beobachtet habend - den armen Wolf vermutlich mit gezieltem Tauchgang per Handgriff in seine Gewalt bringen wollen, um meine wohlklingende Einlassung per Inaugenscheinnahme widerlegen zu können.


Schlussfolgerung: Der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf. Bedeutet: Die C&R Regelung insbesondere in der Variante des § 39 LFischG S-H ist Bullshit, weil nicht rechtssicher umsetzbar. Davon ab grüsst das Bestimmtheitsgebot des Art 103 GG, wenn's um das Thema Strafrecht oder Ordnungswidrigkeit geht, und da sind Schlagworte wie ''Einzelfallentscheidung'' sowie ''Beurteilungsspielraum des Anglers'' eher etwas schwierig.
 Ich denke, in Wirklichkeit geht es eher um Abschreckung, als um Umsetzung oder Sanktionierung. Der Angler soll einfach wissen, dass das Damoklesschwert des Straf/ Ordnungswidrigkeitenrechtes über ihm schwebt, wenn er seine Köder zu Wasser läßt. Und so stelle ich mir schon die Frage, warum gerade die Verbände in vorauseilendem Gehorsam den gesetzlichen Vorgaben hinterherhecheln, statt sich für sinnvolle, klare und umsetzbare Regularien einzusetzen. Gesinnungsüberprüfung ist das Gegenteil davon.


 P.S.: Welch unfassbare Dramatik das Angeln im Kontext Tierschutz besitzt, erahnt man, wenn man (ua) folgendes liest: http://dip21.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/18/067/1806750.pdf
M.a.W.: Es werden Fässer losgemacht, die es gar nicht gibt...


----------



## funkbolek (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Zum Leitartikel: Ich glaube kaum, dass bundesrechtliche Regelung anhand landesrechtlicher Regelungen ausgelegt werden können, erst recht, wenn sie völlig unterschiedliche Rechtsmaterien betreffen. Auch im Verhältnis Tatbestands-Rechtfertigungsebene halte ich aus o.g. Gründen die Argumentation für unzutreffend. Finde es aber gut,
dass sich der Autor dazu äussert!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



funkbolek schrieb:


> Zum Leitartikel: Ich glaube kaum, dass bundesrechtliche Regelung anhand landesrechtlicher Regelungen ausgelegt werden können, erst recht, wenn sie völlig unterschiedliche Rechtsmaterien betreffen. Auch im Verhältnis Tatbestands-Rechtfertigungsebene halte ich aus o.g. Gründen die Argumentation für unzutreffend. Finde es aber gut,
> dass sich der Autor dazu äussert!



Da kann ich beruhigen. Selbstverständlich können Bundesgesetze bei der Auslegung von Landesgesetzen herangezogen werden. Wäre dem nicht so, gäbe es keine verfassungskonforme Auslegung von Landesgesetzen, weil das GG bekanntlich ein Bundesgesetz ist. Dieee ist aber Gang ubd Gäbe.

Für Rechtfertigungsgründe gilt die 'Rangordnung' der Gesetze nicht. Daher kann selbstverständlich ein Landesrecht, den Verstoß gegen ein Bundesgesetz rechtfertigen. Wäre dem nicht so, könnte die Landespolizei ihre Arbeit einstellen. Die ganzen polizeilichen Maßnahmen stehen nämlich in den Landespolizeigesetzen.

Ich erkenne hier nur, wie die Jahrzehnte lange Gehirnwäsche der Verbände mit ihren nachweislich falschen Rechtsansichten bei dir wirkt. Denn du argumentierst ja nicht, sondern schilderst uns deinen Glauben! Dies ist ganz typisch für die angelfeindlichen Rechtspositionen vieler Verbände. Auch die argumentieren immer nur mit Bauchgefühl und Glauben.

Auch wenn die Rechtswissenschaft keine exakte Wissenschaft ist, so arbeitet sie doch mit der wissenschaftlichen Methode. Bauchgefühl und Glauben kann ich daher nicht als Argument gelten lassen. Bislang habe ich noch nicht ein, auf Gesetze beruhendes Argument gelesen, dass meine These in irgend einer Weise widerlegen würde. 

Ich stelle viel mehr fest, dass alle Zweifler und Kritiker auf meine Bitte juristische Argumente vorzubringen, sich jeweils aus der Diskussion zurückziehen. 

Warum ist das wohl so?


----------



## Colophonius (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> weil das GG bekanntlich ein Bundesgesetz ist.



Das GG steht als Verfassungsrecht über einfachem Bundesrecht.




> Wäre dem nicht so, könnte die Landespolizei ihre Arbeit einstellen. Die ganzen polizeilichen Maßnahmen stehen nämlich in den Landespolizeigesetzen.



Der Vergleich hinkt schon nicht mehr, der braucht eher einen Rollstuhl zur Fortbewegung. Wenn die Landespolizeigesetze gegen (höherrangiges) Bundes- oder gar Verfassungsrecht verstoßen, dann kann die Polizei darauf keine rechtmäßige Maßnahme stützen. Die Gesetzgebungskompetenz der Länder ergibt sich seinerseits aus dem GG.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Das GG steht als Verfassungsrecht über einfachem Bundesrecht.


 Ah, dann ist das GG also kein Bundesgesetz? Wer beschließt es denn? Vermutlich sind die Landesverfassungsgesetze nach deiner Auffassung auch keine Landesgesetze. |bigeyes



Colophonius schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt schon nicht mehr, der braucht eher einen Rollstuhl zur Fortbewegung. Wenn die Landespolizeigesetze gegen (höherrangiges) Bundes- oder gar Verfassungsrecht verstoßen, dann kann die Polizei darauf keine rechtmäßige Maßnahme stützen. Die Gesetzgebungskompetenz der Länder ergibt sich seinerseits aus dem GG.



Das Ganze und gar nicht. Wird jemand vorübergehend von der Polizei festgenommen, stellt dies eine Freiheitsberaubung da. Die Strafbarkeit der Freiheitsberaubung ergibt sich aus dem StGB, einem Bundesgesetz. Gleichwohl ermächtigt das PolG die Polizei zu solchen Eingriffen, die damit gerechtfertigt sind. Dies hat primär nicht mit der Gesetzgebungskompetenz zu tun, denn hier geht es um die Rechtfertigung eines Straftatbestandes.


----------



## funkbolek (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Ich habe genau das Gegenteil geschrieben: Höherrangiges Recht (Bundesrecht) kann nicht anhand Rechts niedrigeren Rangs (Landesrecht) ausgelegt werden. Konkret meine ich damit, dass höchstens das TierschG zur Auslegung des Landesfischereirechts herangezogen werden kann, nicht aber das jeweilige Landesfischereigesetz zur Auslegung des TierschG


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



funkbolek schrieb:


> Ich habe genau das Gegenteil geschrieben: Höherrangiges Recht (Bundesrecht) kann nicht anhand Rechts niedrigeren Rangs (Landesrecht) ausgelegt werden. Konkret meine ich damit, dass höchstens das TierschG zur Auslegung des Landesfischereirechts herangezogen werden kann, nicht aber das jeweilige Landesfischereigesetz zur Auslegung des TierschG



Ja, aber die Rechtfertigung über das Landesrecht reicht. Dies ist keine Frage der Auslegung. Jedweder Erlaubnistatbestand im Landesrecht (teils sogar Gewohnheitsrecht reicht) um eine Strafbarkeit auszuschließen. 

Gerade der Tatbestand der 17 TSG steht dafür, weil er nämlich durch den Begriff "vernünftigen Grund" weit mehr Rechtsfertigungstatbestände zulässt, als nur die gesetzlich normierten.

In diesem Zusammenhang wir viel Unsinn geschrieben und dies von beiden Seiten. So ist die auch die Forderung nach Catch & Decide Unfug, denn genau das ist schon jetzt erlaubt. Ich kämpfe vor allem gegen die Fehlinterpretationen der Gesetze in diesem Bereich.


----------



## funkbolek (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

„Ohne vernünftigen Grund“ ist bei einer Strafbarkeit nach 17 schon Tatbestandsvoraussetzung und nicht erst Frage der RWK.

Vom Ergebnis her gedacht, kann man natürlich trotzdem argumentieren, dass das Angeln per se schon ein vernünftiger Grund ist (kultureller Aspekt/ Fortführung der Tradition, Hege etc).


----------



## LexParker2703 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Für mich ist das ziemlich viel piep was du da schreibst . Ich würde mal sagen das min .... % der Angler ans Wasser gehen und keinen Fisch mitnehmen wollen wo ist dann der vernünftigen Grund denn Fisch zu Angeln .


----------



## LexLegis (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Nette Beispiele.
> Kleines Rollenspiel: Tun wir mal so, der Herr LL sei Fischereiaufseher, der doch tatsächlich auf einen Angler trifft, der einen entnahmefähigen Fisch so was von schonend und unverzüglich zurücksetzt. *An welchen Indizien willst Du festmachen, ob er ne Verwertungsabsicht besitzt oder nicht? *Doch wohl nicht ernsthaft an seinem leidenschaftlich vorgetragenen Bekenntnis zur grundsätzlichen Verwertung zwar nicht dieses einen, aber eines anderen Fisches der Sorte X mit der Zielgröße Y.



Ich würde den Angler nicht behelligen, weil ich keinem Angler C+R "nachweisen" möchte und daran auch kein Interesse habe.

Das können dann irgendwelche Tierrechtler in Ihrer Freizeit machen.

Als amtlich bestellter F.A. habe ich mich immer daran orientiert, dass der Angler möglichst wenig belastet wird bei der Kontrolle.

Gleichzeitig war mir der sogn. waidgerechte Umgang wichtig und das die Resourcen nicht ausgebeutet wurden, vermeidbare Quälerei wird immer angesprochen ( Hältern im Eimer , abhaken von tief genommenen Köder wenn der Fisch mitgenommen werden soll ( vorher töten ) , etc.

Ich kam dann aber in Konflikt mit meinen Aufträgen und dem Wohl der Gemeinschaft der Vereinsangler :

Laut Landschaftsplan durfte kein Futter eingebracht werden,
aber die Karpfenszene tat dies seit Jahrzehnten.
Die Intention beim Großkarpfenangeln war nicht der Verzehr, sondern....

Wir wissen als "Angelsachverständige" doch, was so läuft - oder ?

Es gab noch mehrere Beispiele, ich hätte bei konsequenter Kontrolle und Ahndung sozialen Unfrieden im Verein ausgelöst, hatte aber klare behördliche Vorgaben zu erfüllen.

Konsequenz war dann mein Rücktritt vom Amt des F.A.

LL


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Immer vor Augen halten:

Angeln um einen Fisch zu fangen des Essens wegen ist KEIN vernünftiger Grund, schon lange nicht mehr.
Es ist im Gegenteil höchst unvernünftig zu angeln, um einen Fisch zum Essen zu bekommen! Denn das ist ein teurer Fissch, im Supermarkt ist er günstiger.
*Dieses Nahrungsbeschaffungsargument für Angeln zeigt UNVERNUNFT pur und kann deshalb schnell zu Angelverboten führen!*

Der einzige Grund, warum wir angeln, ist das Hobby auszuüben, das spannend ist, beruhigt, Alltag vegessen läßt. *Der einzig vernünftige Grund ist das Angeln an sich.*
Wenn wir das weiter leugnen und Angeln als Mittel zum Zweck der Nahrungsbeschaffenheit deklarieren, wird schnell jemand uns diese zeitlich und finanzielle Unvernunft verbieten.

Und noch was, egal wer wie die und bzw. mit Paragraphen herumwirft:
Der vernünftige Grund an sich ist gesetzlich im Tierschutzgesetz *NICHT *definiert.
Uns Anglern, leider auch von Anglern bzw. von denen die glauben für Angler sprechen zu dürfen, wurde das als Nahrungsbeschaffung aufokruiert.
*Lügt euch doch nicht länger in die Tasche: Die allermeisten von euch gehen Angeln des Angelns Willen! DAS ist euer Grund und DER ist vernünftig.*


----------



## Ørret (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Viel zu schwarz weiß Toni..... Natürlich geh ich angeln um auch mal Fisch zu essen.....sei es das Dorschfilet, der geräucherte Aal oder Forelle, Brassenfrikadelle usw....Und genauso setze ich auch Fische zurück.....
Und billiger ist der Fisch im Supermarkt auch nicht in jedem Fall....Aal z.b.!!! graved Mefo hab ich zudem auch noch nie bei Aldi gesehen.
Natürlich geh ich angeln um des Angelns Willen und trotzdem esse ich auch mal nen selbstgefangenen Fisch und lüge mir deshalb ja noch lange nicht selbst was vor.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Ørret schrieb:


> Viel zu schwarz weiß Toni..... Natürlich geh ich angeln um auch mal Fisch zu essen.....sei es daß Dorschfilet, der geräucherte Aal oder Forelle, Brassenfrikadelle usw....Und genauso setze ich auch Fische zurück.....
> Und billiger ist der Fisch im Supermarkt auch nicht in jedem Fall....Aal z.b.!!! graved Mefo hab ich zudem auch noch nie bei Aldi gesehen.
> Natürlich geh ich angeln um des Angelns Willen und trotzdem esse ich auch mal nen selbstgefangenen Fisch und lüge mir deshalb ja nicht selbst was vor.



Meins widerspricht deinem nicht #h

Ich gehe angeln, weil ich angeln will; 
ich gehe angeln weil es mir Spaß macht, 
ich gehe angeln, weil es mein Hobby ist.
Das ist der vernünftige Grund, der Angeln legitimiert.

So und nun kann ich den Fisch verwerten oder zurücksetzen, und so mag jeder machen wie er es will.


----------



## LexParker2703 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Es ist im Gegenteil höchst unvernünftig zu angeln, um einen Fisch zum Essen zu bekommen! das versteh ich nicht ganz ???  Aber denn Fisch zu angeln nur damit man bissel entspannen kann ist dann vernünftig .


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Ich schreibe es seit Jahren- Angeln ist mein Hobby und Hobbies machen in der Regel Spaß. Das ist der grund warum ich angeln gehe! Wenn ich dann einen Dorsch fange, dann wird der auch mal mitgenommen. Gleiches gilt für Aal oder Zander. ICH entscheide aber welchen Fisch ich entnehme und esse.


So poste ich auch weiterhin Fangbilder und mir soll mal einer nachweisen, ob ein Fisch beim Foto gelebt hat oder nicht... Oder ob das Foto in den Küstengewässern von SH, in der AWZ, in MVP oder auch Dänemark entstanden ist. 



Fakt ist zum Beispiel, dass ICH noch nie eine Meerforelle mitgenommen habe.


----------



## Ørret (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> So und nun kann ich den Fisch verwerten oder zurücksetzen, und so mag jeder machen wie er es will.



Richtig.....so einfach ist es#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Ørret schrieb:


> Richtig.....so einfach ist es#6



Jetzt müssen wir uns nur noch einig sein, dass *Angeln an sich der vernünftige Grund* ist, und NICHT die Verwertungsabsicht.


----------



## Ørret (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Da sind wir uns auf jeden Fall einig....wenn es denn die gelegentliche Verwertung auch mit einschließt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Ørret schrieb:


> Da sind wir uns auf jeden Fall einig....wenn es denn die gelegentliche Verwertung auch mit einschließt.



#6
Die Frage, ob du verwertest oder nicht, stell sich dann nicht.
Es geht nur darum, dass *Angeln der vernünftige Grund* ist.

Die Begründung, dass Angeln den *Grund *hat *der Náhrungsbeschaffung, ist der drohende Todesstoß unserers Hobbys*. 
Denn Natur und Tierschützer können und (TUT bereits) dann auf das Tierschutzgesetz berufend, fordern: Angeln verbieten, Natur schützen (siehe Kathis Thread zum Bundesverdienstkreuz), denn man kann sich seine Fische im Geschäft kaufen: heutzutage ist das Natur schonender, Tier schonender (z.B. Beifang, "verangeln", verletzen, Bestand schonender (Argumente der C&Rler, die unwissend und unbeabsichtigt beste Argumente den Anglergegnern liefern) usw.; zudem zeitlich planbarer und kürzer, billiger usw ...

Dem entgeht man nur, wenn man endlich argumetier:
*Angeln ist der vernünftige Grund, nicht anderes!*


----------



## funkbolek (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Toni, ich glaube, dass das Groß der Angler unterschreiben würde, dass sie nicht deswegen angeln gehen, weil der
Kühlschrank leer ist, sondern weil sie ihrem Hobby nachgehen möchten. 
Die Gerichte bzw. der Gesetzgeber sehen das halt derzeit (noch) anders. Deswegen sind ja Beiträge, wie der von Threadersteller wichtig. Wir Angler müssen uns dafür einsetzen, dass sich die Rechtslage zu unseren Gunsten ändert bzw. der unbestimmte Rechtsbegriff „vernünftiger Grund“ so ausgelegt wird, dass das waidgerechte Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht per se umfasst.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Eben.
Daran muss jetzt gearbeitet werden.
Vernunft bei den einzelnen Anglern ist angeraten:
Die Hardcore C&Rler dürfen nicht mehr als Argument bringen, dass Zurücksetzen "Bestand sichert"
und
die Kopftopfangler nicht mehr, dass Angeln der Nahrungsbeschaffung dient.

Beide Seiten müssen den Grund des Angelns allein im Hobby sehen und was sie mit dem Fang dann machen, darf nicht zur Diskussion des "vernünftigen Grund" stehen. Das ist der grundlegende Ansatz!

Verbände müssen sich bewegen und ehrlich bezüglich der Motivation des Angelns werden, anstatt dem gestrigen Hungerzeitalter nachzuhängen.
Die Anglergemeinschaft, egal individuell oder organisiert, muss zum Hobby Angeln stehen und aufklären, dass das Tierschutzgesetz falsch interpretiert wird, weil dort schlichtundweg einfach NICHT der vernünftige Grund definiert ist!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Für mich ist Angeln auch Nahrungsbeschaffung. Ich will halt auch mal richtigen Fisch auf dem Teller und keine Fischstäbchen oder verpesteten Pangasius. Im Laden kann ich die meisten Fische nicht kaufen, die ich will. Zumindest habe ich hier noch nie Barsch, Bachforelle, Hecht, Schleie, Weissfisch usw gesehen. 

Selbst wenn Fisch im Laden billiger wäre, so ist es doch eigentlich ein weiteres Argument pro Angeln, wenn man sie selbst fängt. Wenn ich viel ausgebe hat der Staat da auch mehr von.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



funkbolek schrieb:


> „Ohne vernünftiger Grund“ ist bei einer Strafbarkeit nach 17 schon Tatbestandsvoraussetzung und nicht erst Frage der RWK.
> 
> Vom Ergebnis her gedacht, kann man natürlich trotzdem argumentieren, dass das Angeln per se schon ein vernünftiger Grund ist (kultureller Aspekt/ Fortführung der Tradition, Hege etc).



Das ist eine Mindermeinung. Die herrschende Meinung sieht es als Verweis auf die Rechtwiedrigkeit, wobei der Begriff offener ist und hier auch gesellschaftliche Wertvorstellungen rectfrtigend wirken können.

Im Ergebnis ist diese Frage eher theoretisch. Nicht theoretisch ist, dass die LFiscG einen solchen rechtfertigenden Grund i.S. d. 17 TSG darstellt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Ihr führt die Diskussion schon wieder falsch. Auf den vernünftigen Grund kommt es für das Haken und drillen des Fisches nicht an. Dies erlauben euch die LFischG! Ihr bracht den vernünftigen Grund erst wieder bei der Überlegung, ob ihr den Fisch töten wollt. Was meint ihr denn, warum der Titel desvArtikels heißt, wie er heißt?

Ich weiß das es ein Urteil gibt, dass sich mit der Leidzufügung beim Haken und drillen beschäftigt. Dieses Urteil missachtet aber ganz klar die Erlaubnistatbestände der LFischG und ist daher aus meiner Sicht fehlerhaft. Liest man das Urteilnsieht man, dass die Richter die Erlaubnis des LFischG gar nicht gesehen haben. Von diesem Fehlurtein wurde dann mehrfach abgeschrieben. In den neueren Urteilen werden die Angler bestraft, weil sie den Fisch nach dem Landen Fotografiert haben, ihn also nicht unverzüglich zurücksetzten.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



D1985 schrieb:


> Für mich ist Angeln auch Nahrungsbeschaffung. Ich will halt auch mal richtigen Fisch auf dem Teller und keine Fischstäbchen oder verpesteten Pangasius. Im Laden kann ich die meisten Fische nicht kaufen, die ich will. Zumindest habe ich hier noch nie Barsch, Bachforelle, Hecht, Schleie, Weissfisch usw gesehen.
> 
> Selbst wenn Fisch im Laden billiger wäre, so ist es doch eigentlich ein weiteres Argument pro Angeln, wenn man sie selbst fängt. Wenn ich viel ausgebe hat der Staat da auch mehr von.



Das ist völlig in Ordnung. Und weil du den Fisch essen willst, hast du damit einen vernünftigen Grund, um ihn zu töten. Genau dafür brauchst du nämlich ben vernünftigen Grund! Für das Angeln sebst reicht es, wenn du dichbauf die Erlaubnis des LFischG berufst.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ihr führt die Diskussion schon wieder falsch.



|znaika: Ja wer denn? Wer ist "ihr"?


----------



## funkbolek (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Kolja, das besagte Urteil (aus Bayern meine ich?) ist ja zunächst irrelevant, da es keine Bindungswirkung hat.
Verstehe ich dich richtig, dass du auf 17 Nr.2 TierschG abstellst, (beim CR ist 17 Nr. 1 ja nicht betroffen, da ein Tier nicht getötet wird) und dort das eigentlich tatbestandlich vorliegende „Zufügen von Schmerzen / Leiden“ über die Erlaubnistatbestände der jeweiligen LFischG rechtfertigst?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> |znaika: Ja wer denn? Wer ist "ihr"?


Alle diejenigen, die nach wie vor einen vernünftigen Grund für das Angeln suchen. Leute, darum geht es nicht. Schaut in eure LFischG! Da steht, dass ihr angeln dürft. Was gesetzlich erlaubt ist, kann doch nicht gleichzeitig durch ein anderes Gesetz (hier TierSchG) verboten sein. 

Der Vorgang des Angelns streift im wesentlichen 3 Gesetze. 

1. Haken, Drillen und Landen des Fisches erfolgt nach dem jeweiligen Landesfischereirecht.

2. So jetzt habt ihr den Fisch. Es stellt sich nun die Frage, ob ihr einen vernünftigen Grund habt, den Fisch zu töten. (§ 17 Nr. 1 TierSchG)

2a. Ihr habt keinen vernünftigen Grund, um ihn zu töten. Dann gehört er zwingend wieder zurück in sein Element, da ihr euch sonst strafbar macht!

2a. Ihr habt einen vernünftigen Grund, weil ihr den Fisch z.B. essen wollt. Dann könnt ihr den Fisch nach den Regeln der TierSchlV ( § 12 Abs. 10) töten oder ihn hältern ( § 9 TierSchlV).

Wo für wird jetzt der vernünftige Grund gebraucht?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



funkbolek schrieb:


> Kolja, das besagte Urteil (aus Bayern meine ich?) ist ja zunächst irrelevant, da es keine Bindungswirkung hat.
> Verstehe ich dich richtig, dass du auf 17 Nr.2 TierschG abstellst, (beim CR ist 17 Nr. 1 ja nicht betroffen, da ein Tier nicht getötet wird) und dort das eigentlich tatbestandlich vorliegende „Zufügen von Schmerzen / Leiden“ über die Erlaubnistatbestände der jeweiligen LFischG rechtfertigst?


Genau so ist es.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Angeln an sich muss als "vernünftiger Grund" im Wortlaut gelten.
Das ist die einzige Möglichkeit sich im Hobby hinsichtlich des Tierschutzgesetzes zu legitimieren.
LFischGe interessiert hierzu nicht. Dazu gibt es zuviele und zu unterschiedlich.
Dieses akademische Geplänkel ist mehr als nur nachrangig.
Der Ansatz muss woanders gemacht werden.


----------



## LexLegis (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Ich möchte den Interessierten einmal den Artikel von RA
Elmar Weber / Wupperadvokat ans Herz legen , in dem er -für mich nachvollziehbar- das Thema realtitätsnah beschreibt.

Der Artikel müsste zu finden sein, er wurde in der Zeitschrift F+F

seinerzeit veröffentlicht.

Um aus der Theorie einen Schritt in die Praxis zu machen;

ich halte es so, dass der Fang einem Prozess unterliegt, also das Locken, Haken, Drillen, Fangen/Anlanden und Versorgen gehen Hand in Hand.

Dabei steht das Tierschutzgesetz mit seinen Auflagen wie unnötige Schmerzen und Leiden zu verhindern, über dem Prozess.
Das bedeutet  auch, dass in der Praxis wahrgenommen werden sollte, dass die Tendenz der Rechtsprechung einen vernünftigen Grund bei der Beeinträchtigung des Tieres durch den Angel-Prozess , bei der sogn. "Spassangelei" , "Trophäenfischerei" , aktuell nicht bejaht.

Ich würde daher von offizieller Seite folgende Aussage präferieren:

Nicht "Angeln nur zur Verwertung" ,

sondern :

"Angeln nicht ohne gänzlich ausgeschlossene Verwertungs*absicht*"

Der Angler kann weiterhin über den Einzelfisch/Fang entscheiden .

LL


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

"Beim Angeln darf auch eine Verwertung des Fangs beabsichtig sein."


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Ich möchte den Interessierten einmal den Artikel von RA Elmar Weber / Wupperadvovat ans Herz legen , in dem er -für mich nachvollziehbar- das Thema realtitätsnah beschreibt.
> 
> Der Artikel müsste zu finden sein, er wurde in der Zeitschrift F+F seinerzeit veröffentlicht.



Am Rande der Info-Veranstaltung des RhFV 2017 hatte ich die Gelegenheit das Thema mit dem Kollegen Elmar Weber zu besprechen. Wir sind da inhaltlich völlig einer Meinung. C&R ist zumindest in NRW rechtlich eigentlich völlig in Ordnung. In der Praxis haben wir es aber mit Richtern zu tun, deren Kenntnis im TSG und FischR sehr begrenzt ist. Dasselbe gilt für die StA, die sich hier meist auf die Rechtsauskünfte der Fischereibehörden verlässt, die ihrerseits wieder im TSG mit Ahnungslosigkeit glänzen. 

Daher weise auch ich immer wieder darauf hin, dass rechtlich meine Aussage im Artikel völlig richtig ist. Ich aber dennoch empfehle weder einen fehlenden Entnahmewillen offen auszusprechen, noch aufwendige Foto-Sessions durchzuführen. Man erspart sich so viel Ärger. Denn verzichtet man auf beides, bekomme ich die Angelegenheit mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eingestellt, so dass es erst gar nicht zu einem Strafprozess kommt. 



LexLegis schrieb:


> Um aus der Theorie einen Schritt in die Praxis zu machen; ich halte es so, dass der Fang einem Prozess unterliegt, also das Locken, Haken, Drillen, Fangen/Anlanden und Versorgen gehen Hand in Hand.



Das kannst du so sehen, so ist es aber rechtlich nicht. Rechtlich ist es so, wie ich es weiter oben beschrieben habe. Es spielen also an unterschiedlichen Stellen drei verschiedene Gesetze eine Rolle.



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Alle diejenigen, die nach wie vor einen vernünftigen Grund für das Angeln suchen. Leute, darum geht es nicht. Schaut in eure LFischG! Da steht, dass ihr angeln dürft. Was gesetzlich erlaubt ist, kann doch nicht gleichzeitig durch ein anderes Gesetz (hier TierSchG) verboten sein.
> 
> Der Vorgang des Angelns streift im wesentlichen 3 Gesetze.
> 
> ...






LexLegis schrieb:


> Dabei steht das Tierschutzgesetz mit seinen Auflagen wie unnötige Schmerzen und Leiden zu verhindern, über dem Prozess.



Das ist aber so nicht. Das TSG steht nicht über allem. Das TSG enthält einen Straftatbestand und hiervon ist das Angeln durch die LFischG grundsätzlich ausgenommen. Hierauf sollten wir Angler auch immer beharren, weil wir uns sonst selber den Ast absägen, auf dem wir sitzen. Daher sollte man nicht eine unnötige Diskussion über den vernünftigen Grund beginnen.




LexLegis schrieb:


> Ich würde daher von offizieller Seite folgende Aussage präferieren:
> Nicht "Angeln nur zur Verwertung" ,
> sondern :
> "Angeln nicht ohne gänzlich ausgeschlossene Verwertungs*absicht*"
> Der Angler kann weiterhin über den Einzelfisch/Fang entscheiden.



Und genau dieser Schluss ist falsch. Er ist rechtlich falsch, wie oben dargestellt und er ist vor allem politisch falsch!

Du knickst gegenüber einer Minderheit von Tierschützern ohne "vernünftigen Grund" (kleines Wortspiel) ein! Rechtlich gibt es keinen Grund dies so einschränkend in die Öffentlichkeit zu tragen und den Schwanz einzuziehen. 

In der Öffentlichkeit sollten wir mit Stolz geschwellter Brust auftreten und sagen: "Einen vernünftigen Grund" brauchen wir, wenn wir unseren Fang töten wollen, aber nicht dafür, dass wir angeln wollen. Das ist uns erlaubt; dafür haben wir eine Fischerprüfung abgelegt. Punkt und aus. Keine weitere Diskussion.

Das was du machst ist nichts anderes, als die grundsätzlich gute Position, die wir haben, zu unserem Nachteil zu relativieren. Wenn man sich nun den sehr offen formulierten Tatbestand des § 17 TierSchG anschaut, ist dies aber das schlechteste, was man machen kann. Der Tatbestand wurde so offen formuliert, damit er sich einem möglichen gesellschaftlichen Wandel anpassen kann. Wenn du hier freiwillig auf dein Recht verzichtest, indem du es relativierst beteiligst du dich an einer Abwärtsspirale zu Lasten der Angler. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Du schießt dir ins eigene Knie!

Genau dies ist es doch, was der VDSF/DAFV seit Jahrzehnten falsch macht. Es geht nicht darum, sich abzuducken und ständig selber zu kasteien. Es muss darum gehen aufrecht nach Vorne zu gehen und den nicht angelnden Bürgern klar zu machen, welch großen Nutzen das Angeln für die Gesellschaft hat.


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Am Rande der Info-Veranstaltung des RhFV 2017 hatte ich die Gelegenheit das Thema mit dem Kollegen Elmar Weber zu besprechen. Wir sind da inhaltlich völlig einer Meinung. C&R ist zumindest in NRW rechtlich eigentlich völlig in Ordnung. In der Praxis haben wir es aber mit Richtern zu tun, deren Kenntnis im TSG und FischR sehr begrenzt ist. Dasselbe gilt für die StA, die sich hier meist auf die Rechtsauskünfte der Fischereibehörden verlässt, die ihrerseits wieder im TSG mit Ahnungslosigkeit glänzen.
> 
> Daher weise auch ich immer wieder darauf hin, dass rechtlich meine Aussage im Artikel völlig richtig ist. Ich aber dennoch empfehle weder einen fehlenden Entnahmewillen offen auszusprechen, noch aufwendige Foto-Sessions durchzuführen. Man erspart sich so viel Ärger. Denn verzichtet man auf beides, bekomme ich die Angelegenheit mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eingestellt, so dass es erst gar nicht zu einem Strafprozess kommt.
> 
> ...



Find ich gut was Du geschrieben hast, auch wenn da schon so lange versäumt wurde eine solche Position einzunehmen, das Sie nun vielen völlig falsch vorkommen wird. 
Es wird schwer sein Deutschland von seinem einsamen Weg Tierschutz über Naturschutz und zur not auch gegen die Menschen abzubringen.

Möchte aber auch noch einmal darauf hinweisen das das Tierschutzgesetz ausdrücklich das sinnlose Töten verbietet und nur zweitrangig auch gegen sinnlose oder unnötige Tierquälerei vorgeht.
Wer also zum Angeln geht und die Fische entnimmt und so meint sich eine Berechtigung zu verschaffen und sie dann entsorgt macht sich klar strafbar.
Das wird viele Vorgeschobene Hegeangeln betreffen und vielleicht auch den Angler der Fische nicht essen mag und sie dann verschenkt.
Wer sie in den Müll wirft ist so oder so dann ein Tierquäler.

Ich denke auch die Wertung des Tierschutzrechtes von sinnlosem Töten zu sinnlosen länger anhaltenden Qualen ist ein guter Ansatzpunkt.
Da steht selbst C&R gar nicht mal so übel da, entgegen dem Fangen und Besetzen und Wiederfang von Besatzfischen in Hälterbecken die sich Angelteiche und Bäche nennen.
(Auch dort wird der Fisch zum Sportgerät)
 Fang, Transport, schlechte Lebensbedingen, Hunger und Wiederfang sind halt unnötig + Probleme mit dem Naturschutzgedanken.
 Da kann man dann maximal noch eine Feigenblatt auflegen und sie einige Zeit der Eingewöhnung oder wichtiger zum Wachsen, in Wahrheit aber zum Hungern geben.
Das sie dann gefangen und gegessen werden ist dann fast unerheblich nebensächlich.

Fakt ist, die Menschen wollen in die Natur und Angeln ist so normal wie sinnlose Reisen, wandern oder vieles mehr für viele ein menschliches Bedürfnis.
Da sind die Menschen nicht anders wie andere Wildtiere.
Es wäre schön wenn man da eine ehrliche Diskussion auch in Deutschland führen könnte.
Denn das Ziel sollte sein vielen Menschen Zugang zu ermöglichen und geleichzeitig die Natur zu schonen.
Ergo Entnahmen zu reduzieren um möglichst auf Besatzfische verzichten zu können.
Ich denke derzeit steigen die Besatzmengen, die Produktion von Besatzfischen für Angler treibt immer seltsamere Blüten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Denn das Ziel sollte sein vielen Menschen Zugang zu ermöglichen und geleichzeitig die Natur zu schonen.
> Ergo Entnahmen zu reduzieren um möglichst auf Besatzfische verzichten zu können.
> Ich denke derzeit steigen die Besatzmengen, die Produktion von Besatzfischen für Angler treibt immer seltsamere Blüten.



Das funktioniert aber nur dann so, wenn der Zugang auf sehr wenige Angler zurückgeführt wird und diese zunächst hakenlos angeln.

Aber deine Worte sind ja schon in Behördens Ohr:
Natürliche Reproduktion müssen wir am See nun offiziell gewährleisten, also für die Neuanpachtung 2/3 (!!) weniger Fischereierlaubniskarten und eine Uferseite soll fast komplett für das Angeln nun gesperrt werden!

DANKE an all die ANGELR, die uns das hier einbrocken durch unrealistische und höchst unlogische Forderungen #q


----------



## kati48268 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> ... ist rechtlich falsch, wie oben dargestellt und er ist vor allem politisch falsch!


Ein dickes Danke!


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das funktioniert aber nur dann so, wenn der Zugang auf sehr wenige Angler zurückgeführt wird und diese zunächst hakenlos angeln.
> 
> Aber deine Worte sind ja schon in Behördens Ohr:
> Natürliche Reproduktion müssen wir am See nun offiziell gewährleisten, also für die Neuanpachtung 2/3 (!!) weniger Fischereierlaubniskarten und eine Uferseite soll fast komplett für das Angeln nun gesperrt werden!
> ...



 Dank zurück an alle Angler, welche durch Rücksichtsloses Verhalten ein Eingreifen der Behörden verschuldeten. 
 Nicht wenige realistisch denkende Angler halten eine natürliche Reproduktion und nicht P&T für die Normalität.

 Sagen wir mal so, wenn es keine Rücksicht durch Angler bei der Entnahme geben soll, wird man früher oder Später eben die Anzahl der Angler verringern und auch beim Besatz einschreiten.
 Derzeit freue ich mich in einem Anderen Land mit abweichenden Gesetzen zu leben.
 Schade nur das selbst hier in der Fremde verursachte Vorurteile ankommen.
 Selbst geringer Karpfenbesatz unter 10 Kg Ha halten hier nun vielen falsch.
 Das Angler problematisch für die Natur sind bekommen auch die Angler ab, die dafür nichts können.
 Die Fachkräfte wechseln halt die Regionen und nicht Ihre Erfahrungen und Vorurteile.


----------



## LexLegis (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ein dickes Danke!



Wie wird es denn be*urteilt*?

Recht haben und Recht bekommen...

Ein Beispiel aus der Praxis , tatsächlich so geschehen , verallgemeinert dargestellt :

Vereinsangler A spaziert an seinem Vereinssee entlang und entdeckt im flachen, sandigen Uferbereich ( Bucht im Frühsommer ) deutlich Fischaktivität, viele Ringe sind zu sehen.

Er versucht sein Glück mit der leichten Stipprute und fängt ein
handlanges Rotauge nach dem anderen.

Keinen der Fische nimmt er mit , setzt die Grätenfische wieder ein; er ist nunmal kein Rotaugenesser - andere Fische beißen nicht, er steht mitten im Plötzenschwarm.

Also drillen Fisch um Fisch, abhaken und wieder zurückgesetzt.

Wer sich mit dem Rotaugenstippen beschäftigt, kennt es vielleicht : etwa jeder 8-10 Fisch wird an einer der inneren Augenwölbungen ( gut im Schlund zu erkennen ) verletzt und erleidet Einblutungen im Auge , ein paar wird der Gaumen vom feinen Haken beim Herausheben aufgerissen.

Nach dem Fang von Dutzenden Rotaugen treiben die ersten Fische kieloben in der Bucht.

Wie angesagt : keine Fiktion, sondern passiert.

5-10 Rotaugen sind nicht mehr lebensfähig und treiben halbtot im Wasser.

Keine Verwertungsabsicht, nur Fischezählen.

Vernünftiger Grund ?

Diese Wirbeltiere sind zwar "nur" Fische - aber hat sich der Angler waidgerecht / und oder in guter fachlicher Praxis dem Angeln gewidmed?

Das Angeln wird gesellschaftlich bewertet von Laien und dazu zählen auch bspw. Richter.

Möchte man bei zurückgehenden Resourcen/Fischbeständen eine derart sinnbefreite Ausübung des Hobby´s am Wasser sehen und was ist mit der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung?

Theorie und Praxis / Theorie und Praxis.

LL


----------



## kati48268 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Das "dicke Danke" betraf vor allem der Erkenntnis, dass deine Aussage _politisch_ falsch ist.

Ich bin kein Jurist und maß mir auch gar nicht an, dazu eine rechtssichere Auskunft geben zu können.

Aber mit Angelpolitik & Lobbyismus kenne ich mich aus.



LexLegis schrieb:


> Möchte man bei zurückgehenden Resourcen/Fischbeständen eine derart sinnbefreite Ausübung des Hobby´s am Wasser sehen und was ist mit der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung?


Den "Sinn des Angelns" definieren nicht Verbände, 
sondern dies macht jeder Angler für sich ganz persönlich.

Leider maßen sich Verbände aber immer wieder an, 
diesen Sinn vorzugeben.

Dabei ziehen sie viel zu oft die öffentliche Wahrnehmung heran 
_-oder das, wie sie selbst diese wahrnehmen/definieren-_ 
und nicht die Grundlage auf der sie arbeiten sollten,
nämlich im Sinne der Angler, die sie wählen und bezahlen!

Ihr seid weder unsere Chefs, Aufpasser, Mentoren oder Belehrenden, sondern unsere Angestellten.

Und wenn Richter offensichtlich das Angeln immer mehr einschränken,
ist es euer verdammter Auftrag & Job dagegen zu halten,
politisch wie juristisch,
und eben nicht den Laufburschen und das Sprachrohr der Justiz zu spielen.


----------



## Colophonius (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Moin moin,




BERND2000 schrieb:


> Möchte aber auch noch einmal darauf hinweisen das das Tierschutzgesetz ausdrücklich das sinnlose Töten verbietet und nur zweitrangig auch gegen sinnlose oder unnötige Tierquälerei vorgeht.



woher nimmst du hier diese Zweitrangigkeit? Der Strafrahmen ist der gleiche, rein vom Wortlaut (und teilweise vertreten) gibt es nicht mal einen vernünftigen Grund zur wiederholten, erheblichen Schmerzens oder Leidenszufügung. 

Das TSG ist da doch recht eindeutig: weder sollst du Wirbeltiere töten, noch ihnen erhebliche Leiden zufügen. 

Erst wenn ich vor der Alternative "Leiden" oder "Töten" stehe, kann ich argumentieren, dass das Töten doch das härtere Mittel ist und ich daher bei der Wahl nur des Leidens straffrei bleiben muss.


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja genau das meine Ich.
Die deutliche Mehrheit der zerstrittenen Angler, macht das auch ganz ordentlich.

Punkt 1. ist recht klar.
Das könnte z.B Angler treffen die meinen das das Töten von unbeliebten Fischen immer sinnvoll wäre.
Oder eben begeisterter Angler treffen, die Ihren Fang töten um das als Rechtfertigung zum Angeln zu nutzen.


Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer 
1. ein Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet oder
2. einem Wirbeltier a) aus Rohheit erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden oder
b) länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden

zufügt.
Spanender wird es bei Punkt 2.
*A. Aus Roheit,* damit verbinde ich das sie es bewusst tun oder eben nicht versuchen zu vermeiden dem Fisch Schmerzen und Leiden zu ersparen.
Das ist der Punkt mit dem einige Tierschützer so oder so alle Angler für Roh halten, sie Sollen auf Fleisch, Fisch und Angeln ganz verzichten.
 Da wird es schon schwierig,* Schmerz und Leiden* ist umstritten und beim Fang von Speisefischen kann man es auch nicht ganz vermeiden.
Aber wer bewusst nicht mal versucht, ungewollte Beifänge zu vermeiden könnte sich strafbar machen, wenn Schmerzen und Leid gegeben sind.
Wer also in Kauf nimmt viele Untermaßige zu fangen oder z.B Reusen legt ohne sie regelmäßig zu kontrollieren könnte Probleme bekommen.

2.B. ist cool:
*länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden*
*zufügt.*

Das mag ja den lebenden Köfi betreffen, aber wohl kaum einen C&R Fliegenfischer oder Karpfenangler.
(Bei den C&R Zanderanglern wird es dann wegen der Empfindsamkeit von Barschartigen schon völlig anders.)

Darum wird es auch nur sehr selten Verurteilungen geben, wenn ein gefangener gering verletzter Fisch gleich zurückgesetzt wird.
Verurteilt wird eher das lange Getue mit dem Fisch.
Längere Fototermine mit lebenden Fischen sind halt wieder rohes Verhalten. 

Aber es trifft wohl die Bewirtschafter von überbesetzten oder zusätzlich falsch besetzten Angelteichen mit P&T Besatz.
Viele Zuchtfische brauchen Monate um nicht mehr Hunger zu leiden, oft besetzt in ungeeignete Gewässer wo sie ersticken oder verhungern.
Nachdem sie gefangen, gehandelt und transportiert worden, ist Ihr Tod für sie und das Gewässer oft ein Segen.
Wurde letzteres je bestraft ?

Wenn ich taumelnde R.F im Sommerwarmen eutrophen Kleinstgewässer sehe und da nicht einmal eine Pumpe ist, dann ist das Tierquälerei in allen Punkten.
So wie es auch Tierquälerei ist viel zu viel Fische zu besetzen die dort nicht genug Futter finden können.
Letzteres ist zusätzlich noch ein Umweltproblem.

Aber das zu bemerken setzt halt etwas mehr Wissen voraus, als nur wahrzunehmen das es Angler gibt die gefangene Fische teilweise zurücksetzen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Wie wird es denn be*urteilt*?
> 
> Keinen der Fische nimmt er mit , setzt die Grätenfische wieder ein; er ist nunmal kein Rotaugenesser - andere Fische beißen nicht, er steht mitten im Plötzenschwarm.
> 
> ...



Natürlich darf er das. Er muss hier das TSG nicht fürchten. Er bewegt sich im Rahmen des FischG. Ob dieses Vorgehen sinnvoll ist, ist eine andere Frage. Diese liegt aber in der Verantwortung des Anglers.

Außerdem ist es nicht gesagt, dass nur Rotaugen beißen. Ich habe mal beim Köderfischangeln plötzlich einen 3 Pfund Karpfen dran gehabt. Nur um mal aus der Praxis zu sprechen.



LexLegis schrieb:


> Diese Wirbeltiere sind zwar "nur" Fische - aber hat sich der Angler waidgerecht / und oder in guter fachlicher Praxis dem Angeln gewidmed?



Weidgerecht bedeutet beim Angeln nur, dass man gesetzeskonform angelt! Eine gfP der Angelfischerei gibt es nicht.




LexLegis schrieb:


> Das Angeln wird gesellschaftlich bewertet von Laien und dazu zählen auch bspw. Richter.
> 
> Möchte man bei zurückgehenden Resourcen/Fischbeständen eine derart sinnbefreite Ausübung des Hobby´s am Wasser sehen und was ist mit der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung?
> 
> Theorie und Praxis / Theorie und Praxis.



Die Außendarstellung ist nicht gut. Aber es ist fatal, wenn wir alle Angler in vorauseilendem Gehorsam bestrafen und uns alle selber Geißeln, nur weil ein paar Idioten unterwegs sind. Wir fahren doch auch Auto, obwohl Idioten unterwegs sind.

In Vordergrund muss der "normale" Angler stehen und der ist in der Regel vernünftig.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



LexLegis schrieb:


> .
> 
> Wer sich mit dem Rotaugenstippen beschäftigt, kennt es vielleicht : etwa jeder 8-10 Fisch wird an einer der inneren Augenwölbungen ( gut im Schlund zu erkennen ) verletzt und erleidet Einblutungen im Auge , ein paar wird der Gaumen vom feinen Haken beim Herausheben aufgerissen.
> 
> ...



Dann hast du aber Defizite beim Stippen und der Ausführung deiner Methode. Denn bei richtiger Wahl des Hakens, zeitnahem Anhieb (Stippen ist schnell und direkt) verangelst du in der Regel kaum Fische. Unter 150 Rotfedern beispielsweise in 5 Stunden ging mir nicht ein Fisch ein, auch nicht beim Hältern.

Klarer Fall von mangelnder Kenntnis gegenüber einer Methode.

Und was mich interessieren würde, wie soll ich denn Fische selektieren, wenn diese nur auf 2 Maden Beißen jedweder Größe? Ich nehme also in Kauf eine Serie kleiner Fische zu fangen, um dann ein besseres Rotauge zu erwischen, das ist nichts neues.

Dein Szenario ist mir sehr weit weg von der Praxis.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Das mögliche Leid der Fische durch Haken und Drillen ist irrelevant, weil ausdrücklich durch die LFischG erlaubt. - Ich wiederhole mich. Wichtig ist, was mit dem Fisch nach dem Fang passiert und hier sind sie möglichst schnell ihrem Element zurückzugeben. Es kann passieren, dass ein Fisch verangelt wird. Dieser Fisch muss aus meiner sich getötet werden, denn durch das Zurücksetzen setze ich ihm Leid aus. Die Tötung hat hier einen vernünftigen Grund, auch wenn ich den Fisch nicht verwerten kann. Es dient der Vermeidung von Leid. 

Das Töten von Tieren stellt gegenüber Schmerz und Leid *den weniger schlimmen* Eingriff da. Hier gehen viele von einer falschen Wertung aus. Tiere leben nur im Hier und Jetzt. Sie haben keine Vorstellung von Zukunft. Daher nehme ich ihnen auch nichts, wenn ich sie töte. Lasse ich sie leiden beeinträchtige ich hingegen das Einzige, was sie haben, nämlich das Hier und Jetzt. - Ist jetzt ein wenig philosophisch, ich denke aber es ist verständlich. Das man das Töten des Tieres als den schwerwiegenderen Eingriff sieht, ist bereits eine unzulässige Parallelwertung aus menschlicher Sicht.

Fazit: Haken, Drillen, Anlanden darf ich, weil es das LFischG erlaubt. Danach ist es meine Aufgabe als Angler dem Fisch Leid so weit es geht Leid zu ersparen. Das kann darin liegen einen nicht verwertbaren lebensfähigen Fisch zurückzusetzen oder einen nicht mehr lebensfähigen Fisch zu töten, auch wenn ich ihn nicht verwerten kann. Will ich den Fisch verwerten, dann habe ich ihn zu töten und dies in der vorgeschriebenen Weise, um auch in diesem Zusammenhang Leid zu vermeiden. 

Diese Position passt voll und ganz auf die einschlägigen Normen der LFischG, dem TSG und der TierSchlV. Lest es ruhig nach. Ihr werdet feststellen, dass es so zu einer runden Sache wird.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Vielen dank im übrigen für deine eifrigen Beiträge, deine Hinweise und Darstellungen, sie haben für mich einen anderen Blickwinkel geöffnet und zeigen Schlüssig auf, wie man TSG zu interpretieren hat. 

Ich hoffe das kommt an anderen Stellen auch noch an!


----------



## angler1996 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das mögliche Leid der Fische durch Haken und Drillen ist irrelevant, weil ausdrücklich durch die LFischG erlaubt. - Ich wiederhole mich. Wichtig ist, was mit dem Fisch nach dem Fang passiert und hier sind sie möglichst schnell ihrem Element zurückzugeben. Es kann passieren, dass ein Fisch verangelt wird. Dieser Fisch muss aus meiner sich getötet werden, denn durch das Zurücksetzen setze ich ihm Leid aus. Die Tötung hat hier einen vernünftigen Grund, auch wenn ich den Fisch nicht verwerten kann. Es dient der Vermeidung von Leid.
> 
> Das Töten von Tieren stellt gegenüber Schmerz und Leid der weniger schlimmen Eingriff da. Hier gehen viele von einer falschen Wertung aus. Tiere Leben nur im hier und jetzt. Sie haben keine Vorstellung von Zukunft. daher nehme ich ihnen auch nichts, wenn ich sie töte. Lasse ich sie Leiden beeinträchtige ich hingegen das einzige, was sie haben, nämlich da hier und jetzt. - Ist jetzt ein wenig philosophisch, ich denke aber es ist verständlich. Das man das Töten des Tieres als den schwerwiegenderen Eingriff sieht, ist bereits eine unzulässige Parallelwertung aus menschlicher Sicht.
> 
> ...


 
 nur als Ergänzung- da steht vor Schmerz und Leid ein Adjektiv - erheblich- als nicht einfach Schmerz und Leid sondern erhebliche oder längeranhaltende, das ist wesentlich für die Beurteilung, wenn man noch hinzunimmt , dass zumindest sehr umstritten ist, ob Fische ( nicht an Nemo denken|wavey überhaupt Schmerz und Leid empfinden können
ja dann ...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



angler1996 schrieb:


> nur als Ergänzung- da steht vor Schmerz und Leid ein Adjektiv - erheblich- als nicht einfach Schmerz und Leid sondern erhebliche oder längeranhaltende, das ist wesentlich für die Beurteilung, wenn man noch hinzunimmt , dass zumindest sehr umstritten ist, ob Fische ( nicht an Nemo denken|wavey überhaupt Schmerz und Leid empfinden können
> ja dann ...



Sehr richtig. Ich meide diese Einschränkung und versuche argumentativ ohne sie aus zukommen, weil wir hier im Bereich dessen sind, was nur Gutachter bewerten können und die Frage des Schmerzempfindens von Fischen ist nun einmal wissenschaftlich sehr umstritten. Es spiet m. E. auch nur eine untergeordnete Rolle, wenn ich mich an die drei genannten Gesetze mit ihren Vorgaben halte.


----------



## angler1996 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Sehr richtig. Ich meide diese Einschränkung und versuche argumentativ ohne sie aus zukommen, weil wir hier im Bereich dessen sind, was nur Gutachter bewerten können und die Frage des Schmerzempfindens von Fischen ist nun einmal wissenschaftlich sehr umstritten. Es spiet m. E. auch nur eine untergeordnete Rolle, wenn ich mich an die drei genannten Gesetze mit ihren Vorgaben halte.



 #hich habe den Hintergrund vermutet


----------



## smithie (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



LexLegis schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ein Beispiel aus der Praxis , tatsächlich so geschehen , verallgemeinert dargestellt :
> 
> .......


Hallo LL!

Wenn ich Dein Beispiel lese, erinnere ich mich zwangsläufig an die Argumente, die ich immer wieder verbandsseitig höre: die ganzen schwarzen Schafe.
Die führen sich auf, ziehen unser Hobby in den Dreck und vernichten unser Bild in der Öffentlichkeit.

Daraus werden dann Sanktionen abgeleitet, Einschränkungen oder wie hier "political correct fishing".

Wenn dem allen so wäre, würde niemand von uns mehr angeln, weil es schon längst verboten wäre.
Höre ich diese Schauergeschichten müsste man eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass Attila samt Horden von Barbaren sich zusammengeschlossen haben, den Fischereischein gemacht haben und jetzt unsere Gewässer, unser Hobby und unser Öffentlichkeitsbild maltretieren.
Alle Angler? Nein! Gott sei Dank gibt es kleines Völkchen (Verband), das versucht, dem Wahnsinn Einhalt zu gebieten und in politisch sichere Bahnen zu lenken......


Natürlich gibt es schwarze Schafe.
Und es wird sich 0,0 daran ändern, dass es die gibt, wenn ich abstruse Dinge in der Öffentlichkeit kommuniziere in einem vorauseilenden Gehorsam ohne Sinn.

Diese schwarzen Schafe gehören sanktioniert - sofern sie gegen geltendes Recht oder vertragliche (Erlaubnisschein) Bedingungen verstoßen haben.
Ist dem nicht so, sondern verhält sich derjenige nicht im Rahmen dessen, was ich mir unter gfP vorstelle (denn offiziell gibt's da nichts), dann ist das was anderes.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Vielleicht noch einpaar Worte zum "vernünftigen Grund":

Vom Wortlaut her fordert § 17 TierSchG den vernünftigen Grund nur für die Tötung, nicht aber für die Schmerz- und Leidzufügung. Allerdings wird der "vernünftige Grund" von der ganz herrschenden Meinung als Generalklausel in den Tatbestand von § 17 Nr. 2 TierSchG hinein gelesen. Dies kann man durchaus schlüssig begründen. Insgesamt geht die Rechtsprechung hin und unterzieht das Ganze einer Gesamtbewertung im Rahmen einer Verhältnismäßigkeitsprüfung. Man kann also sagen, um so stärker die Schmerz- und Leidzufügung ist, um so wichtiger wird die Rechtfertigung dieser Handlung über den vernünftigen Grund.

Was als vernünftiger Grund gilt, soll sich dem gesellschaftlichen Wandel anpassen, ist also nicht für alle Ewigkeit festgesetzt. 

Hierzu muss man wissen, dass das TierSchG inkrafttrat, bevor es die LFischG gab. Die LFischG sind bereits eine Reaktion auf das TierSchG!

Angeln gilt traditionell als vernünftiger Grund, weshalb das Angeln durch das TierSchG auch nicht verboten wurde. Die LFischG haben nun diesen gesellschaftlich akzeptierten vernünftigen Grund in Gesetzesform gegossen. Wir haben gegenwärtig also die Situation, dass Angeln über die LFischG als vernünftiger Grund normiert und damit akzeptiert ist.

Ich habe mir alle BT-Reden zum Erlass des TierSchG von 01.10.1972 durchgelesen. In keiner der Reden fällt nur ein einziges mal das Wort Angeln oder Fischen. Dem kann man entnehmen, dass das Angeln durch den Erlass des TierSchG von 1972 überhaupt nicht eingeschränkt werden sollte. Dies, obwohl zu dieser Zeit im Rhein geangelt wurde, die Fische aber gar nicht genießbar waren.

Als erstes trat das LFischG NRW inkraft und zwar am 01.01.1973. In anderen Ländern kamen die TierSchG noch deutlich später. Z.B: 

Das Nds. FischG wurde z.B. erst am 01.02.1978 ausgefertigt. In BW erst am 01.01.1981. Andere kamen noch später. 

In der Zwischenzeit war Angeln aber in keinem Bundesland verboten!

Dies nur als Hintergrund- Info.

Wie ihr seht, habe ich mich sehr in die Gesamtproblematik vertieft, vermutlich weit mehr als die meisten Richter und Staatsanwälte. Dies kann man den Richtern und Staatsanwälten aber nicht vorwerfen, die haben ja auch noch andere Fälle, mit denen sie sich beschäftigen müssen. So erklären sich auch manche (Fehl-) Urteile. Ich schreibe das alles und bemühe mich um das Thema, um hier mehr Wissen zu den Betroffenen zu bringen und Argumentationshilfe zu geben. Denn je nach dem, an welchen Richter oder Staatsanwalt man kommt, muss man hart argumentieren.


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Weidgerecht bedeutet beim Angeln nur, dass man gesetzeskonform angelt! Eine gfP der Angelfischerei gibt es nicht.



Weidgerecht ist für mich ein moralische Vorstellung, wie man mit Tieren umgehen sollte.
Das wird dann mit Gesetzen untermauert um es zu unterstützen.
Weidgerecht nur als Befolgen von Gesetzen zu betrachten erscheint mir seltsam.
So wie: Falsch ist es erst, wenn man sich erwischen lässt, oder ehrlich ist, wer nie beim Lügen erwischt wird.

Da dämmert es mir, wenn Menschen es für falsch halten das Regenrückhaltebecken mit Fischen besetzt werden, die ja sterben könnten wenn da Abwässer reinlaufen.
Hust da darf halt nichts reinlaufen und wenn doch bemerkt man es halt nur, wenn die Indikatoren weiß zeigen.
*Nur tote Fische sind halt glückliche Fische, denn nur sie leiden nie mehr.*


Der Witz an der Sache.
Ich habe mal ein Gedicht über Weidgerechtes Sportfischen gelesen was uralt ist.
Es entspracht meiner heutigen Vorstellung, auch wenn Ich weidgerecht nicht einmal mehr richtig verstehe.

Fakt ist nicht alles was Tierschutz und Fischereigesetze erlauben ist auch Weidgerecht.
Wenn in der Fischerei tausende von Fischen verrecken ohne schnell getötet zu werden, liegt das an der Menge und ist legal.
Aber der Umgang mit dem Fang oder hoher Beifang ist eben nicht weidgerecht.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Weidgerecht ist für mich ein moralische Vorstellung, wie man mit Tieren umgehen sollte.
> Das wird dann mit Gesetzen untermauert um es zu unterstützen.
> Weidgerecht nur als Befolgen von Gesetzen zu betrachten erscheint mir seltsam.
> So wie: Falsch ist es erst, wenn man sich erwischen lässt, oder ehrlich ist, wer nie beim Lügen erwischt wird.
> ...



Jeder Angler hat seine Moralvorstellungen. Das ist gut so und so soll es bleiben. Wir sollten uns aber davor hüten anderen unsere Moralvorstellungen aufzuoktroyieren. Dies sieht offenbar auch der Gesetzgeber in NRW so. Nachstehend eine Prüfungsfrage aus der Fischerprüfung in NRW. Die richtige Antwort habe ich "fett" hervorgehoben:

28. Was bedeutet waidgerechtes Angeln?
a) Eine spezielle Methode, unter Weiden zu angeln
b) Waidgerechtigkeit ist ein Begriff aus der Jägersprache und hat mit dem Angeln nichts zu tun
*c) Das Fangen, Töten, Versorgen und Verwerten der Fische im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes*

Es wird hier also nur Bezug auf die Gesetzeslage genommen. Und das auch zurücksetzen erlaubt ist, habe ich ja nun hinlänglich erläutert. Diese Prüfungsfrage ist aber natürlich keine gesetzliche Regelung. Man kann aus ihr also keine Rechte und Pflichten ableiten. Ich will damit nur verdeutlichen, dass es über die einschlägigen Gesetze hinaus keine Weidgerechtigkeit existiert. Ich umschreibe Weidgerechtigkeit gerne mit Gesetz + Folklore. Aber auch wenn man einen anglerischen Bann über mich spricht, werde ich meinen gefangenen und getöteten Fische kein Laichkraut ins Maul legen!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



smithie schrieb:


> Diese schwarzen Schafe gehören sanktioniert - sofern sie gegen geltendes Recht oder vertragliche (Erlaubnisschein) Bedingungen verstoßen haben.
> Ist dem nicht so, sondern verhält sich derjenige nicht im Rahmen dessen, was ich mir unter gfP vorstelle (denn offiziell gibt's da nichts), dann ist das was anderes.



Genau so ist es!


----------



## angler1996 (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

vorab Gedanke für Kolja 
 die Fischreigestze wurden in den neuen Bundesländern erst nach 1989 eingeführt, sie sollten also immer noch passen|wavey:

 Bernd des zeigt doch nur wie gut Lobby funktioniert
 bei Masse geht es, sonst wird es sanktioniert, 
 ja soll ich nach Thomas rufen:q


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Bernd des zeigt doch nur wie gut Lobby funktioniert
> bei Masse geht es, sonst wird es sanktioniert,
> ja soll ich nach Thomas rufen:q



Nee, ich bin doch noch da, auch wenn meine Argumentationsweise und Duktus ein anderer ist.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



angler1996 schrieb:


> die Fischreigestze wurden in den neuen Bundesländern erst nach 1989 eingeführt, sie sollten also immer noch passen|wavey:



Ah, also kurz bevor in den neuen Bundesländern das Wessi- TierSchG galt. Wollte man hier vielleicht Angeln als "vernünftigen Grund" in Gesetzesform gießen?


----------



## kati48268 (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Kurz mal OT:


Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> ... auch wenn meine Argumentationsweise und Duktus ein anderer ist.


Duktus
Min. 2:15-2:40


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> 28. Was bedeutet waidgerechtes Angeln?
> a) Eine spezielle Methode, unter Weiden zu angeln
> b) Waidgerechtigkeit ist ein Begriff aus der Jägersprache und hat mit dem Angeln nichts zu tun
> *c) Das Fangen, Töten, Versorgen und Verwerten der Fische im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes*



 Das ist aber nur ein Teil von Waidgerecht.
 Waidgerecht ist eher der Kodex des Einzelnen es besser zu machen als verlangt wird.

 Also z.B  keine Rekord-Dorsche beim Laichen zu fangen, Schonhaken oder Brünierte Haken zu verwenden, den Fang von Beifang vermeiden zu wollen, Möglichst Einzelhaken zu verwenden und u.s.w.

 Mag sein das Schonhaken weniger zu-verlässlich Fangen, so das sie nicht unbedingt Tierschutzkonformer sind, aber Sie sind Waidgerechter.
 Vereinfacht.
 Deutsche Angler sind eher Tierschutzgerecht, Englische eher Waidgerechter.


----------



## smithie (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das ist aber nur ein Teil von Waidgerecht.
> Waidgerecht ist eher der Kodex des Einzelnen es besser zu machen als verlangt wird.
> 
> Also z.B  keine Rekord-Dorsche beim Laichen zu fangen, Schonhaken oder Brünierte Haken zu verwenden, den Fang von Beifang vermeiden zu wollen, Möglichst Einzelhaken zu verwenden und u.s.w.
> ...


 Hi Bernd,


ich glaube, da hat auch niemand etwas dagegen.
Aber dieser Kodex jedes einzelnen ist eben sehr unterschiedlich.


Der eine macht am Spinner den Drilling weg und einen Einzelhaken hin, der andere nicht.
Keiner hat gegen eine Auflage verstoßen.


Ist der Einzelhaken-Angler deshalb ein "waidgerechterer" Angler als der andere?




Das ist ja nicht nur beim Angeln so - ist jemand ein Raser auf einer Autobahn ohne Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung, weil er 150 km/h fährt? Oder ab 180, oder ab 220?
Ich entscheide für mich, wie schnell ich fahre, aber deswegen müssen ja nicht alle anderen fahren, wie ich - geschweige denn ich muss alle anderen dazu bringen (nötigen) so zu fahren, wie ich!




Ein möglichst weites Abstecken des (rechtlichen) Rahmens beim Angeln, so dass jeder seiner Art zu angeln nachgehen kann, wie er will, wird leider/wahrscheinlich nicht eintreten.


Ich lasse mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## MarkusZ (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



> Das ist ja nicht nur beim Angeln so - ist jemand ein Raser auf einer  Autobahn ohne Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung, weil er 150 km/h fährt? Oder  ab 180, oder ab 220?
> Ich entscheide für mich, wie schnell ich fahre,


Beim Autofahren sollte man aber auch das Risiko für andere Verkehrsteilnehmer nicht außer Acht lassen. Da käme dann ggf. eine erhöhte Betriebsgefahr und Mithaftung bei einem Unfall in Betracht, auch wenn es keine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung gab.

Und beim Angeln nicht das Risiko für den Fisch vergessen. Wer mit Drilling laufend untermaßigen Forellen das Maul vernagelt und sich darauf beruft, dass ja ja nicht verboten sei mit Drilling zu angeln , dem könnte man ggf. schon ein nicht waidgerechtes Verhalten unterstellen. 

Wobei ein falsch angebrachter Einzelhaken am Kunstköder auch so seinen Schaden anrichten kann.

Ist halt immer eine Crux. Einerseits dem Angler möglichst Entscheidungsspielraum lasssen, anderseits Regeln setzen, die Schäden am Fischbestand verhindern sollen.

Muss  man z.B. eine Abhakmatte vorschreiben oder vertraut man darauf, dass niemand Fische im Dreck ablegt?

Alles nicht so einfach.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das ist aber nur ein Teil von Waidgerecht.
> Waidgerecht ist eher der Kodex des Einzelnen es besser zu machen als verlangt wird.



Damit ist es aber individuell und nicht verallgemeinerbar. Also gibt es hier auch keine gesetzliche Pflicht über das TSG hinaus.


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Waidgerecht ist so zu angeln wie ich angel damit ich eine Möglichkeit habe euch allen zu sagen dass ihr nicht waidgerecht angelt.
Jedensfalls erwecken Diskussionen darüber den Anschein


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Waidgerecht ist so zu angeln wie ich angel damit ich eine Möglichkeit habe euch allen zu sagen dass ihr nicht waidgerecht angelt.
> Jedensfalls erwecken Diskussionen darüber den Anschein



|uhoh:|kopfkrat|uhoh:


----------



## Zusser (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das mögliche Leid der Fische durch Haken und Drillen ist irrelevant, weil ausdrücklich durch die LFischG erlaubt. - Ich wiederhole mich.


Deine Wiederholungen sind mir aufgefallen. Dazu eine Frage: Teilt deine Meinung jemand, dessen Ansicht relevant ist? Konkret: Gibt es Urteile, die deine Ansicht stützen?
Mir ist dazu nur ein Fall aus der Schweiz bekannt, wo ein Angler angezeigt (und freigesprochen!) wurde, weil er einen großen Hecht ausgedrillt und gelandet hat, statt nach 5 Minuten die Schnur zu kappen, um dem Fisch den angeblich leidvollen Drill zu ersparen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Zusser schrieb:


> Deine Wiederholungen sind mir aufgefallen. Dazu eine Frage: Teilt deine Meinung jemand, dessen Ansicht relevant ist? Konkret: Gibt es Urteile, die deine Ansicht stützen?
> Mir ist dazu nur ein Fall aus der Schweiz bekannt, wo ein Angler angezeigt (und freigesprochen!) wurde, weil er einen großen Hecht ausgedrillt und gelandet hat, statt nach 5 Minuten die Schnur zu kappen, um dem Fisch den angeblich leidvollen Drill zu ersparen.



Es wurden zu diesem Thema seit geraumer Zeit keine Urteile mehr veröffentlicht. In der Praxis kommen nur sehr selten Fälle vor den Strafrichter. Das Gros der Fälle wird auf die eine oder andere Weise eingestellt. 

in der Juristerei ist nicht die Person relevant, die etwas vertritt, sondern das Argument, dass für eine bestimmte Auffassung spricht. Von daher kann ich deine Frage nicht nachvollziehen. Auch der BGH hat sich schon geirrt und seine Rechtsprechung geändert. Urteile werden in Deutschland ausschließlich fallbezogen ausgesprochen. In Deutschland gibt es keine Präzedenzfälle, wie in den USA. Jeder einfache Amtsrichter darf nach gut dünken von der Rechtsprechung des BGH abweichen, wenn er anderer Meinung ist. Daher ist in erster Linie die Argumentation wichtig.

Was meine Argumentation angeht warte ich noch darauf, dass sie jemand mit dem Gesetz entkräftet. Bislang sind einige aufgetaucht, aber nach einfachsten Rückfragen und Erwiderungen meinerseits schnellstens wieder abgetaucht. - Also nur zu. Ich warte.


----------



## Zusser (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Es wurden zu diesem Thema seit geraumer Zeit keine Urteile mehr veröffentlicht. In der Praxis kommen nur sehr selten Fälle vor den Strafrichter. Das Gros der Fälle wird auf die eine oder andere Weise eingestellt.


Demnach gibt es zu dem Thema ältere Urteile. Du könntest über einige davon berichten, auch wenn sie schon älter sind. Die entsprechenden Gesetze sind ja auch nicht mehr so ganz neu. Auch wäre es schön, wenn du etwas konkreter über die eingestellten Fälle schreiben könntest. Es wäre bereits erhellend zu erfahren, wie viele entsprechende Anzeigen es überhaupt pro Jahr gibt, um die Bedeutung des Themas zu bewerten zu können.



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Was meine Argumentation angeht warte ich noch darauf, dass sie jemand mit dem Gesetz entkräftet.


Wozu sollte das gut sein? Über meine Meinung, deine oder die von Lieschen Müller kann man wunderbar diskutieren, aber weder Meinungen noch Diskussionen bringen irgendjemand weiter, wenn er vor Gericht steht. Da erfährt man dann nämlich, welche Argumentation der Richter vertritt. Nur die ist dann entscheidend. Deshalb meine Frage nach Urteilen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Zusser schrieb:


> Demnach gibt es zu dem Thema ältere Urteile. Du könntest über einige davon berichten, auch wenn sie schon älter sind. Die entsprechenden Gesetze sind ja auch nicht mehr so ganz neu. Auch wäre es schön, wenn du etwas konkreter über die eingestellten Fälle schreiben könntest. Es wäre bereits erhellend zu erfahren, wie viele entsprechende Anzeigen es überhaupt pro Jahr gibt, um die Bedeutung des Themas zu bewerten zu können.



Da brachst du doch nur in die Fußnoten in meinem Artikel zu gehen. Da stehen doch die Quellen. #c




Zusser schrieb:


> Wozu sollte das gut sein? Über meine Meinung, deine oder die von Lieschen Müller kann man wunderbar diskutieren, aber weder Meinungen noch Diskussionen bringen irgendjemand weiter, wenn er vor Gericht steht. Da erfährt man dann nämlich, welche Argumentation der Richter vertritt. Nur die ist dann entscheidend. Deshalb meine Frage nach Urteilen.


Da hast du eine falsche Vorstellung von der Tätigkeit eines Rechtsanwalts. Argumentation ist vor Gericht ein wesentliches Element für eine erfolgreicher Arbeit. Der Richter bildet sich doch erst seine Meinung im Verlaufe des Prozesses. Welchen Wert hat denn ein Urteil aus einem anderen Fall, außer die darin enthaltene Argumentation in den Urteilsgründen, soweit diese übertragbar ist. Wir sind hier nicht in den USA, wo man sich irgendwelche Entscheidungen um die Ohren haut. So laufen Prozesse in Deutschland nicht ab. In über 90% meiner Schriftsätze wirst du nicht ein zitiertes Urteil finden.


----------



## Zusser (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Da brachst du doch nur in die Fußnoten in meinem Artikel zu gehen. Da stehen doch die Quellen. #c



Eigentlich sind deine angeführten Quellen wenig hilfreich. Die Links in den Fußnoten sind allesamt tot. Auf die textlich genannten Urteile und Gutachten habe ich keinen Zugriff, die reine Erwähnung hilft wenig.

Mir ist zum Thema die Sache mit dem Angelteich in NRW aus 2015 noch in Erinnerung, wo das Oberverwaltungsgericht bestätigt hat, dass das Trophäenfischen gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt. Außerdem das Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lemgo gegen den Karpfenangler, der seinen Karpfen zurückgesetzt hat. Auch hier wurde C&R als Gesetztesverstoß  gewertet. Ach ja, und der Augenthaler mit seinem Waller.

Nun hatte ich halt gehofft, dass du für Angler entlastende Urteile kennst, nachdem du so einen langen Artikel geschrieben hast und deine Meinung so ausführlich vertrittst. Scheint aber leider nicht so zu sein. Lassen wir es damit gut sein. Glauben darf schließlich jeder was er will, das gilt sogar für Anwälte.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Zusser schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind deine angeführten Quellen wenig hilfreich. Die Links in den Fußnoten sind allesamt tot. Auf die textlich genannten Urteile und Gutachten habe ich keinen Zugriff, die reine Erwähnung hilft wenig.
> 
> Mir ist zum Thema die Sache mit dem Angelteich in NRW aus 2015 noch in Erinnerung, wo das Oberverwaltungsgericht bestätigt hat, dass das Trophäenfischen gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt. Außerdem das Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lemgo gegen den Karpfenangler, der seinen Karpfen zurückgesetzt hat. Auch hier wurde C&R als Gesetztesverstoß  gewertet. Ach ja, und der Augenthaler mit seinem Waller.
> 
> Nun hatte ich halt gehofft, dass du für Angler entlastende Urteile kennst, nachdem du so einen langen Artikel geschrieben hast und deine Meinung so ausführlich vertrittst. Scheint aber leider nicht so zu sein. Lassen wir es damit gut sein. Glauben darf schließlich jeder was er will, das gilt sogar für Anwälte.



Der Karpfenangler wurde nicht für das Zurücksetzen bestraft, sondern für das ausgiebige Fotografieren. 

Ein Verwaltungsgericht bestraft keine Angler! Das können nur Strafgerichte. Also muss man schon hellhörig werden, wenn es hier um ein Urteil eine VG oder OVG geht! Bei diesem Urteil ging es also gar nicht um den Angler, sondern um eine Berteibergenehmigung für einen Angelpark. Folglich spielte die Rechtfertigung über den Erlaubnistatbestand des LFischG als Rechtfertigung für den einzelnen Angler keine Rolle. Kann es auch nicht, weil es hier um die Betreibergenehmigung durch das Veterinäramt ging. - Die Angler kamen hier offenbar gar nicht vor Gericht! - Merkste was? Im Übrigen nimmt das OVG auch ausdrücklich auf die Praxis des Fotografieren Bezug. 

Es reicht nicht, nur irgend welchen vermeintlichen Urteilen gegen C&R aufzuführen, man muss sie sich genau anschauen. Tut man dies, stellt man fest, dass eben nicht das Zurücksetzen an sich bestraft wurde. 

Auch bei Augentaler ging es um das Foto. Hier muss man sehen, dass die Gerichte das C&R sehr undifferenziert betrachten. Sie sehen C&R als Fangen + Fotografieren + Zurücksetzen. Mir ist kein Urteil bekannt, indem das bloße Zurücksetzen zu einer Verurteilung nach § 17 TierSchG führte. 

Es wäre aus meiner Sicht definitiv die Aufgabe der Angelverbände die ganzen Urteile aufzuarbeiten. Genau das tun sie aber nicht, weil sie sich lieber wegducken und die Angler im Rist hängen lassen. 

Das ein verzögertes Zurücksetzen gegen § 17 TierSchG verstoßen kann habe ich in meinem Artikel erwähnt.


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Damit ist es aber individuell und nicht verallgemeinerbar. Also gibt es hier auch keine gesetzliche Pflicht über das TSG hinaus.


Genau, auch wenn ich das weniger als individuelles Recht des Einzelnen verstehe, sondern eher als Gebot sich vernünftig verhalten zu wollen. 
 Funktioniert das nicht, kann es sein das Andersdenkende das durch Gesetze vorschreiben.
 Leider sind wir da dann wieder am Anfang der Diskussion.
 Es mag sein das heute ein Zurücksetzen nicht unbedingt strafbar ist, sondern eher das lange Fotografieren.
 Aber daran werden die Andersdenkenden drehen, bis sie Angeln aus Freude am Angeln  verboten haben und ein Zurücksetzen strafbar ist.
 Darum ist es so wichtig die Andersdenkenden zu überzeugen, das sie da auch neue Probleme verursachen und das die Welt eben nicht nur aus Schwarz/Weiß besteht.
 Ich kenne die Probleme dieser Diskussion aus meinem eigenen Umfeld.
 Ich habe da noch Keinen Tierschutzangler überzeugen können, weder von Rücksicht auf seltene Fische noch davon das man nicht ein Tierquäler ist wenn man einen leckeren Fisch auch mal schwimmen lässt.


----------



## LexLegis (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Zusser schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind deine angeführten Quellen wenig hilfreich. Die Links in den Fußnoten sind allesamt tot. Auf die textlich genannten Urteile und Gutachten habe ich keinen Zugriff, die reine Erwähnung hilft wenig.
> 
> *Mir ist zum Thema die Sache mit dem Angelteich in NRW aus 2015 noch in Erinnerung, wo das Oberverwaltungsgericht bestätigt hat, dass das Trophäenfischen gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt.* Außerdem das Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lemgo gegen den Karpfenangler, der seinen Karpfen zurückgesetzt hat. Auch hier wurde C&R als Gesetztesverstoß  gewertet. Ach ja, und der Augenthaler mit seinem Waller.
> 
> *Nun hatte ich halt gehofft, dass du für Angler entlastende Urteile kennst, nachdem du so einen langen Artikel geschrieben hast und deine Meinung so ausführlich vertrittst. Scheint aber leider nicht so zu sein.* Lassen wir es damit gut sein. Glauben darf schließlich jeder was er will, das gilt sogar für Anwälte.




Dem ist Wenig hinzuzufügen.

Die Sanktion gegen die Trophäenfischerei ist ein klares Signal, dass diese Form des C+R nicht mit dem Tierschutzgesetz zusammengeht.

Übrigens nochmals einen Verweis auf die Stellungnahme von Rechtsanwalt Weber : wer seinen Bericht gelesen hätte , wüsste , dass ein Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht in Deutschland nicht rechtssicher durchführbar ist.

Nochmals : das Tierschutzgesetz ist bei der Ausübung der Angelei selbstverständlich maßgeblich.

Keinem Wirbeltier darf ohne vernünftigen Grund ...etc.

Ausnahmen ( Angelei ) sind im Gesetzestext *nicht aufgeführt*,

und nicht vorgesehen ,das gilt auch für die jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetze.

Das Gesetz gilt für Wirbeltiere *OHNE Ausnahme* - somit auch für beangelte Fischbestände.

Die Tendenzen sind erkennbar - gegenargumentieren natürlich erwünscht.

Einen C+R Angler werde ich persönlich weder behelligen, noch diese Form der Angelei für mich persönlich gutheißen.

Das der Begriff "Waidgerechtigkeit" Kritik hervorruft, war mir 
bewusst.

Ich interpretiere es als den Gedanken , es grundsätzlich mit leidenfähigen Lebewesen zu tun zu haben , mit denen ich entsprechend umsichtig verfahre.

Das möge man anders sehen - es ist meine Einstellung zum Umgang mit der Natur.

LL


----------



## kati48268 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Die Sanktion gegen die Trophäenfischerei ist ein klares Signal, dass diese Form des C+R nicht mit dem Tierschutzgesetz zusammengeht.


Es gibt überhaupt keine rechtsichere Definition des Begriffs Trophäenfischen!
Es ist ein Begriff, der neu generiert wurde, um Angler zu diffamieren.
Und die Verbandlers gehen der Nummer voll auf den Leim und klatschen auch noch Beifall.
#q


Darfst übrigens durchaus drauf eingehen,
wenn du mir schon Fragen stellst:


LexLegis schrieb:


> Wie wird es denn be*urteilt*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Alles soweit ok Kati, Problem dabei ist nur....wir die Angler haben unsere "Angestellten" selbst ausgesucht.
Sind das nun falsche Hoffnungen auf die wir gesetzt haben oder einfach Blindheit?

Den Baum bringt man nicht zu Fall indem man die Krone abschlägt..an der Basis hakt es, und zwar mehr und länger wie manch einem es lieb ist.
Motzen tun viele wenn sie in Versammlungen oder durch Kollegen diverses hören...etwas bewegen zu wollen, davon reden vielleicht noch 5% derer...und den ersten Schritt wagen von diesen 5% nichtmal 0,01%
Brauch man glaub ich nicht mehr weiter fortführen wohin das geht.
Wenn kein echter Angler den Job machen will, muß man halt das nehmen was übrig bleibt.
Nur nachher brauch dann auch keiner mehr rumjammern, wenn da ne Nichtanglerin mit rosa Handtasche auf dem Thron abhängt.
Man erntet was man säht.|rolleyes


----------



## Colophonius (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



> Es gibt überhaupt keine rechtsichere Definition des Begriffs Trophäenfischen!
> Es ist ein Begriff, der neu generiert wurde, um Angler zu diffamieren.
> Und die Verbandlers gehen der Nummer voll auf den Leim und klatschen auch noch Beifall.



Nein, aber es gibt das Urteil in dem Fall gegen den Forellenteichbetreiber. Das "angeln" auf Fische, die nur zum Fang vorher eingesetzt werden, um sie anschließend wieder für weitere solcher Vorhaben zu hältern und neu zu besetzen, ist vermutlich die beste Idee, um der Akzeptanz des Angelns in der Öffentlichkeit nachhaltig zu schaden. 

Das hat mit Hege, Pflege, Natur, Waidgerechtigkeit und allem, was der Angler doch gerne in der Öffentlichkeit an positiven Eigenschaften betont, gar nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Wegberger (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Hallo,

alles schön und gut aber solange es keine Interessenvertreter für Angler gibt, ist alles Stückwerk und Makulatur.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Nur so am Rande: Wer meint, jeder maßige Fisch muss dem Wasser entnommen und getötet werden, sollte in NRW tunlichst darauf achten, dass das 5 cm große Rotauge, kein Rotauge, sondern ein Aland ist. Denn Rotaugen haben in NRW kein Mindestmaß!


----------



## Grünknochen (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Kolja,
ich setze jedenfalls immer wieder komplett rechtssicher entnahmefähige Fische zurück. Ich verfahre da nach der sog. Weber'schen Formel...

Da ich ausgesprochen gerne zumindest bestimmte Fische verzehre, hab ich's ne Weile mit nem Bestellschein als Köder versucht, damit ich nur die Jungs, selbstverständlich auch noch in Pfannen gerechter Größe, an den Haken bekomme, die ich mir einverleiben möchte. Überraschenderweise hat das nicht geklappt. Vielleicht hat Lexi, also der Kollege mit dem schmalen Funktionärsgehalt, ja nen Tipp...
 Sei's drum: In den nächsten Tagen gibt's wieder mit ein paar richtig guten Jungs ne Runde Stippen & Meinungsaustausch (auch zum hier angesprochenen Thema). Vermutlich bin ich danach noch rechtssicherer, sowohl in der Theorie, als auch in praxi...


Damit eins klar ist: Ich angel seit mehr als 50 Jahren nur und ausschließlich zum Nahrungserwerb. Ohne die Angelei würd ich glatt verhungern. Null Spaß, keine Entspannung, keine Action. Nur Stress und der nackte Kampf ums Überleben. Vernünftig nenn ich das...


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Damit eins klar ist: Ich angel seit mehr als 50 Jahren nur und ausschließlich zum Nahrungserwerb. Ohne die Angelei würd ich glatt verhungern. Null Spaß, keine Entspannung, keine Action. Nur Stress und der nackte Kampf ums Überleben. Vernünftig nenn ich das...


 |bigeyes Hammer wie konsequent Du da Nachteile, Geldaufwand, Spott und Wetter auf dich nimmst, nur um die Natur vor Überfischung, Massentierhaltung und  Soja -Monoplantagen zu bewahren.
 Viele dieser bequemen Faulpelze  die Einen Belächeln wissen gar nicht, wie unangenehm das Angeln uns doch ist.
 Na gut was will man von Menschen erwarten die auf öko-Bekleidung  (Fell, Leder und Baumwollprodukte aus Hungerlohnländern.)verzichten und sich lieber in nicht abbaubare Kunststoffe hüllen.:q


----------



## funkbolek (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Ich möchte hier nicht für Unmut sorgen und es ist auch nicht meine Absicht, das Anliegen des Antragstellers zu diskreditieren, sondern lediglich vor falscher Sicherheit, in der sich jmd wiegen koennte warnen: Nach den gängigen Kommentaren zum TierschG, in denen ich in der Gerichtsbibliothek am Kammergericht (also der Bibliothek bzw den Büchern, in der auch im Zweifel der Richter nachschauen wird) zu 17 nachgelesen hab, wird das Angeln dort nicht selbst als Rechtfertigungsgrund gesehen, sondern tatsächlich nur Hege/Verwertungsabsicht. 
Kolja, vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, deinen Beitrag mal abseits der Anglerschaft zur Veröffentlichung bei einer Fachzeitschrift vorzulegen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



funkbolek schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier nicht für Unmut sorgen und es ist auch nicht meine Absicht, das Anliegen des Antragstellers zu diskreditieren, sondern lediglich vor falscher Sicherheit, in der sich jmd wiegen koennte warnen: Nach den gängigen Kommentaren zum TierschG, in denen ich in der Gerichtsbibliothek am Kammergericht (also der Bibliothek bzw den Büchern, in der auch im Zweifel der Richter nachschauen wird) zu 17 nachgelesen hab, wird das Angeln dort nicht selbst als Rechtfertigungsgrund gesehen, sondern tatsächlich nur Hege/Verwertungsabsicht.
> Kolja, vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, deinen Beitrag mal abseits der Anglerschaft zur Veröffentlichung bei einer Fachzeitschrift vorzulegen.



Das ist richtig, soweit du in die durchgehend tendenziösen Kommentaren zu TierSchG nachschlägst. Die ignorieren die LFischG schlicht und ergreifend. Anders sieht es aus, wenn du in relevante Kommentare des Strafrechts schaust, wie Schönke- Schröder oder den MüKo. Auch im Kommentar zum Jagd- und Fischereirecht steht es.  Ich habe in meinen Fußnoten angegeben, welche Kommentare die LFischG als vernünftigen Grund benennen. Da hast du offensichtlich nicht richtig nachgelesen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Die Diskussion, wie wir uns in der Öffentlichkeit präsentieren wollen, hat mit der juristischen Sachlage nichts zu tun. Die beiden Aspekte sollten nicht vermengt werden, denn sonst passiert das, was SH mit seinem dusseligen Versuch, das "Trophäenangeln" zu unterbinden, geschafft hat: Ein riesigen Durcheinander ohne auch nur einen Hauch von Zugewinn an Rechtssicherheit. Die ABSICHT des Anglers - und nur auf die kommt es ja an - lässt sich nun mal nicht sauber oder gar gerichtsfest bestimmen. Es ist und bleibt eine Einzelfallentscheidung. Das ist letztlich im TierSchG hinlänglich geklärt. Alle weiteren stümperhaften Versuche der Länder sind und bleiben Murks. Das hat Prof. Dr. Arlinghaus übrigens in der aktuellen Ausgabe von RUTE&ROLLE schön aufgezeigt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Die Diskussion, wie wir uns in der Öffentlichkeit präsentieren wollen, hat mit der juristischen Sachlage nichts zu tun. Die beiden Aspekte sollten nicht vermengt werden, denn sonst passiert das, was SH mit seinem dusseligen Versuch, das "Trophäenangeln" zu unterbinden, geschafft hat: Ein riesigen Durcheinander ohne auch nur einen Hauch von Zugewinn an Rechtssicherheit. Die ABSICHT des Anglers - und nur auf die kommt es ja an - lässt sich nun mal nicht sauber oder gar gerichtsfest bestimmen. Es ist und bleibt eine Einzelfallentscheidung. Das ist letztlich im TierSchG hinlänglich geklärt. Alle weiteren stümperhaften Versuche der Länder sind und bleiben Murks. Das hat Prof. Dr. Arlinghaus übrigens in der aktuellen Ausgabe von RUTE&ROLLE schön aufgezeigt.



Sehr richtig. Allerdings denkt der Biologe Robert Arlinghaus die juristische Problematik nicht konsequent weiter und fordert weiterhin, dass eine grundsätzliche Entnahmeabsicht vorhanden ist. Dies kann aber - wenn überhaupt - nur für die Bundesländer mit ausdrücklichem C & R verbot gelten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Kommentar zum Tierschutzgesetz von Hirt/Maisack/Moritz (2016)
(§ 17 Rn 42):
 „Einem vernünftigen Grund können die mit dem Angeln verbundenen Schmerzen, Leiden und Schäden (einschl. Tod) nur entsprechen, wenn es um das erstmalige Habhaftwerden eines Fisches für Nahrungszwecke des Menschen geht."


----------



## Wegberger (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Hallo,




> Kommentar zum Tierschutzgesetz von Hirt/Maisack/Moritz (2016)
> (§ 17 Rn 42):
> „Einem vernünftigen Grund können die mit dem Angeln verbundenen  Schmerzen, Leiden und Schäden (einschl. Tod) nur entsprechen, wenn es um  das erstmalige Habhaftwerden eines Fisches für Nahrungszwecke des  Menschen geht."


Konsequent zu Ende gedacht bedeutet das, ein vollständiges Angelverbot während Schonzeiten oder wenn Fische mit Mindestmaß im Gewässer vorhanden sind -> da sind unsere Verbandler ja wieder einen Schritt weiter an ihrem Ziel.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Richtig erkannt, aber es geht weniger um Verbandler als um die derzeitge Flut von Anzeigen von Tierrechtlern.
Das wird hinsichtlich Hegefischen/Gemeinschaftsfischen auch relevant, denn es besteht bei diesen Veranstaltungen die Gefahr, dass besonders viele nicht fangfähige Fische betroffen sein könnten.


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Allerdings denkt der Biologe Robert Arlinghaus die juristische Problematik nicht konsequent weiter und fordert weiterhin, dass eine grundsätzliche Entnahmeabsicht vorhanden ist.




Nein, das stimmt so nicht. In dem bei uns veröffentlichten Text sagt Arlinghaus, dass die Verzehrabsicht *ein* Grund neben anderen ist.


----------



## Wegberger (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Hallo,




> Richtig erkannt, aber es geht weniger um Verbandler als um die derzeitge Flut von Anzeigen von Tierrechtlern.


 Und diese Anzeigen sind die logische Konsequenz von dem Wunsch der Verbände hier lieber seit Jahrzehnten Naturschützern nachzueifern, anstelle auch mal Angler zu vertreten.


@Kolja:
Wieso wird dieses Thema nicht mal durch die Instanzen getrieben ? Ok unsere Verbände haben kein Interesse - aber die Petra`s dieser Welt sollten das doch bewerkstelligen können !? (oder sind die sich im stillen Kämmerlein auch sehr unsicher)


----------



## Kolja Kreder (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt so nicht. In dem bei uns veröffentlichten Text sagt Arlinghaus, dass die Verzehrabsicht *ein* Grund neben anderen ist.


Er spricht nach wie vor davon, dass Angeln *ohne jede* Entnahmeabsicht verboten ist".


----------



## Kolja Kreder (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil die StA alles einstellt! In vielen fällen nach 170 II StPO, wie z.B.: bei Matze Koch. Ansonsten nach § 153 oder 153a StPO also wegen geringer Schuld ohne bzw. mit Auflage (in €). Mandanten nehmen lieber eine Auflage, also eine Geldzahlung hin, als sich dem Stress einer Strafverhandlung auszusetzen. Dafür habe ich jedes Verständnis. Aus diesem Grunde findet man auch in der juristischen Periodika keine Urteile darüber abgedruckt. Zuletzt gab es dann höchstens mal eine Entscheidung eines Verwaltungsgericht gegeneinen Teichbetreiber wegen der veterenäramtliche Erlaubnis. Das lässt sich aber nicht auf das Strafrecht übertragen. Die Struktur des Verwaltungsrechts ist hier eine ganz andere. Denn dort spielen Rechtfertigungsgründe keine Rolle. Dies ist ja gerade das entscheidende, denn die LFischG erlauben den Fischfang und rechtfertigen damit die mutmaßliche Schmerzufügung.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> denn die LFischG erlauben den Fischfang und rechtfertigen damit die mutmaßliche Schmerzufügung.


Fischfang war schon immer gerechtfertigt auch unter Schmerzzufügung, aber die bestehende rechtl. Problematik ist damit nicht beantwortet.


----------



## torstenhtr (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



> Er spricht nach wie vor davon, dass Angeln *ohne jede* Entnahmeabsicht verboten ist".


Ähnliches schreibt auch der Kollege Elmar Weber [1]:


"[..] Das deutsche TierSchG erlaubt diese Art des Fischens jedoch nicht. Das  Fangen maßiger Fische mit dem von vornherein gefaßten Vorsatz, den an  sich anders verwertbaren Fisch nach einem spannenden Drill wieder  freizulassen, ist verboten. [..]"


Deine Hyphothese ist, dass man mit den LFischG grundsätzlich eine Erlaubnis hätte bzgl. des Zurücksetzens von Fischen; erschließt sich mir aktuell noch nicht - aber ich werde mir deine Fundstellen im Volltext besorgen, vielleicht erhellt das schon eher.

--

[1] Elmar Weber, CATCH & RELEASE - Zur Strafbarkeit des Zurücksetzens maßiger Fische., http://www.farioev.de/catch_release/car.html


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



			
				Kolja Kreder schrieb:
			
		

> _denn die LFischG erlauben den Fischfang und rechtfertigen damit die mutmaßliche Schmerzufügung._



unbestritten, aber eben mglw. unter Berücksichtigung



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Kommentar zum Tierschutzgesetz von Hirt/Maisack/Moritz (2016)
> (§ 17 Rn 42):
> „Einem vernünftigen Grund können die mit dem Angeln verbundenen Schmerzen, Leiden und Schäden (einschl. Tod) nur entsprechen, wenn es um das erstmalige Habhaftwerden eines Fisches für Nahrungszwecke des Menschen geht."



und letzteres ist umstritten in der Diskussion.


----------



## Wegberger (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Hallo Kolja,




> Weil die StA alles einstellt!




Kann man dagegen nicht strategisch vorgehen ?


----------



## Grünknochen (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Er spricht nach wie vor davon, dass Angeln *ohne jede* Entnahmeabsicht verboten ist".



Recht hat er...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einstellung nach § 170 II StPO ist quasi ein Freispruch. Beim § 153a kann man dagegen vorgehen. Dazu sind die Mandanten aber in der Regel nicht bereit, denn wenn sie die Auflage zahlen, ist die Sache vorbei und sie müssen nicht vor Gericht und sie gelten nicht als vorbestraft.


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Woran auch diese Diskussion und vieles mehr scheitern muss, ist *das die Gesellschaft nicht bei Notwendigkeit und Moral unterschiedliche Wertigkeiten festlegt.*
Die Natur und Fischbestände zu bewahren sollte als Notwendigkeit betrachtet werden und Tierschutz als nachfolgende Moralische Betrachtung wie dann der Fisch behandelt wird.

 So wie jetzt sind Tierschutz und Naturschutz eher gleichwertig, wobei der Tierschutz ungleich mehr Rückhalt bekommt weil es ja eine Moralvorstellung der Menschen ist für die es kein Wissen und komplizierte Betrachtungen von Fachkräften benötigt.
 Bedeutet in einer demokratischen Wahrheitsfindung wird oberflächlich abgestimmt, das reicht für Tierschutz aber nicht für Naturschutz, wo man auf Fachkräften vertrauen müsste.

 So wie in Deutschland können einige Wissenschaftler forschen wie doof und Versuchen Ihre Forschungsergebnisse unters Volk zu bringen, nur wird es dort kaum Jemanden erreichen.
 Dort untermauert es eher nur den Frust derer die das schon vermuteten oder wird von Anderen (C&R) ausgenutzt um Ihre Wünsche zu begründen.
 Wir haben beim Angeln kein Tierschutzproblem in Deutschland, wir haben ein fettes Naturschutzproblem bei den Fischen und Gewässern.
 Die Mehrheit wird es eher so sehen das dort der Tierschutz durchgesetzt werden soll, aber Besatzfische fehlende Laichfische  ersetzen dürfen und Erträge beim Fang sicherzustellen.
 Wobei die Mehrheit der Menschen in diesem Land, eine Meinung zum Tierschutz hat, aber fast nichts über das Leben im Wasser weiß.
 Selbst Angler und Fischer haben meist kaum genug Wissen wenigstens die Fischarten alle zu kennen, geschweige deren Fortpflanzung und Wachstum zu verstehen.
 Selbst die Fachkräfte sind da bei Einzelarten wie der Quappe oder der Zährte und vielen Anderen noch ganz am Anfang.
 (Viele wollen das auch gar nicht, weil es ihnen ja keine Vorteile einbringt mehr zu wissen...)
 Da können dann einzelne Träumer und wollen mit Spezial-Wissen  zur Fischgenetik oder Bedeutung von älteren adulten Fischen gegen das Tierschutzverständnis und dem Ertragsdenken der Massen punkten und überzeugen...|supergri|supergri 

 :mFür Andere sind das gute Speisefische, Köfis und störender Beifang.
 Wieder Andere sehen nur Bedrohte Arten und Vogelfutter die vor brutalen Anglern geschützt werden sollten.

 Wir sollte endlich Akzeptieren das Arten und Naturschutz Unterstützung benötigt.
 Oft sind es die Nutzer die Naturschutzziele absichern und nicht Gesetze auf dem Papier.
 Wenn etwas keinen Wert hat weil es Totalschutz bekommt, verliert es seine Verteidiger.
 So werden die Störe wohl aussterben, wenn keiner sie erhalten möchte, Vorgeschriebenes und durchgesetztes  C&R könnte da ein Weg sein.
 Ähnlich wie auch bei einzelnen weiteren Fischbeständen wie bei der Äsche.
 In vielen Ländern hat so etwas zur Verbesserung geführt. Teilweise kann Angeln oder Jagen richtig Geld kosten und das ist auch gut so, wenn es dem Tier und der Natur einen Wert einbringt. 
 Nur im Deutschland träumt man halt von billigen Zugang und einer Natur die wie ein Füllhornheil heile Welt liefert.
 Kein Wunder das in diesem Wasserreichen Land, so viele Massenfische verschwanden oder durch Besatzfische heile Welt vorgetäuscht wird.

 .
 In Deutschland ist vieles Verboten, so wie zum Beispiel Gewässerverunreinigung und Gewässerverbauung immer verboten waren und durch wegsehen, Schlupflöcher und Ausnahmegenehmigungen  ermöglicht wurden.
 Boote und Motorräder sind Transportmittel, ich meine die darf man auch nicht nur so zum Spaß benutzen, seit der Energiekriese und wegen der Umwelt. 
 Die Menschen stören sich daran wenig, reicht gerade mal für Tierschutz.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Bernd,

die Stellungnahme zum Zurücksetzen kommen in Bayern bei Anfrageen vom

*Bayerisches Landesamt für Gesundheit und Lebensmittelsicherheit, Sachgebiet Tierschutz*

Naturschützer sehe ich in der Diskussion nicht.


----------



## Georg Baumann (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Er spricht nach wie vor davon, dass Angeln *ohne jede* Entnahmeabsicht verboten ist".




Er spricht von "Verwertungsabsicht". Darüber hinaus zeigt er auf, dass es weiter vernünftige Gründe gibt. Ich zitiere mal. 



"Das deutsche Tierschutzgesetz
verlangt einen vernünftigen Grund,
Wirbeltieren Schmerzen, Leiden oder
Schäden zuzufügen. Dieser vernünftige
Grund wird hierzulande fast immer, in bestimmten
Kreisen sogar ausschließlich, im
Beitrag zur Selbstversorgung mit Fisch gesehen.
*Diese Auffassung geht fehl*: Schon
das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat in einer
Entscheidung aus dem Jahre 1991 festgestellt,
dass das Angeln einen wesentlichen
Beitrag zur Volksgesundheit leistet. Es ist
mit anderen Worten keine reine Selbstversorgung,
sondern ebenso geprägt durch
soziale und wirtschaftliche Komponenten.
Außerdem kann auch die Hege das
Angeln legitimieren. Heißt: Unter dem Gesichtspunkt
der Bestandserfassung und
-kontrolle ist das Angeln eine mehr als zielführende
Maßnahme, die insbesondere
auch dann greift, wenn die Fische eben
nicht entnommen, sondern zurückgesetzt
werden. *Die Verwertung als Nahrungsmittel
ist also lediglich einer unter vielen vernünftigen
Gründen.* Beliebt und in vielen Fischereibehörden
verbreitet ist jedoch der
Rückgriff auf den Verzehr als einzige Legitimation
für das Angeln in Deutschland."


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Wo ist die Entscheidung des Bundesverfassungsgerichts nachzulesen?


Wäre ja in der Diskussion mit den Behörden für mich derzeit hilfreich.


----------



## silverfish (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Ich entnehm ja am liebsten Zander und Barsche, aber diese "blöden " Rapfen oder Döbel kapieren einfach nicht ,daß sie von meine Ködern fort bleiben sollen . 
Kann Denen mal jemand Bescheid sagen ?


----------



## torstenhtr (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Georg:



> Er spricht von "Verwertungsabsicht". Darüber hinaus zeigt er auf, dass es weiter vernünftige Gründe gibt. Ich zitiere mal.


Ich denke der hauptsächliche Unterschied in der Diskussion ist, dass Arlinghaus davon spricht, dass Angeln ohne vernünftigen Grund verboten ist (siehe auch [1]),  hingegen Kolja folgende These aufstellt (siehe Thema hier!):

[..] Angler bei der Ausübung der Fischerei an die Regeln des *Landesfischereirechts*, ist sein Tun gesetzlich erlaubt und folglich auch nicht nach § 17 TierSchG zu ahnden. Auf einen darüber hinaus gehenden *„vernünftigen Grund“ kommt es nicht an.* [..]


..


[1] Angelprofessor im Interview: "Angeln ohne vernünftigen Grund ist verboten"
https://www.moz.de/nachrichten/brandenburg/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1471634/


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

@Georg: Das mag ja, sein, dass er das in eurem Artikel so geschrieben hat. An anderer Stelle weist Arlinghaus aber immer wieder darauf hin, dass er Angeln ohne jede Entnahme/ Verwertungsabsicht für rechtswidrig erachtet. Ich teile diese Ansicht nur insoweit, als die jeweiligen LFischG ein C&R-Verbot bzw. ein Rücksetzverbot (Bayern) aussprechen. In den übrigen Bundesländern halte ich C&R für erlaubt!

In den Bundesländern mit C&R-Verbot stellt sich dann die Frage, ob diese "Anordnung" nicht zu einem Verstoß gegen das Bestimmtheitsgebot führt oder ob solche Verbote, die sie alleine gegen die Motivation des Anglers richten überhaupt justiziabel sind. Sie bestrafen in Wirklichkeit nämlich nicht der Angler, der totales C&R betreibt, sondern die Dummheit desjenigen Anglers, der dies ungeschickter Weise zugibt. 

Nichts anderes gilt, wenn einige erklären, das Freilassen des Fisches zum alsbaldigen Wiederfang sein Verboten. Das lässt sich ja noch schwieriger nachweisen. Denn in dem Falle müsste auch noch der Nachweis geführt werden, dass der Angler diesen Fisch, den er zurückgesetzt hat bewusst und keineswegs zufällig wieder gefangen hat. 

Die Gegenwärtige Rechtslage ist vor allen deshalb unsicher, weil wenn einmal eine Gerichtsverhandlung in Sachen totales C&R durchgeführt wird, der zuständige Richter alles andere, als ein Experte für Fischereirecht ist. Nichts anderes gilt für die StA. Selbst die Fischereibehörden kennen sich in dem Spannungsfeld zwischen TierSchG, TierSchlV und FischG kaum aus. Dies ist aber erforderlich um sich über das Gesamtgefüge im Klaren zu sein. Der Justiz kann man da kaum einen Vorwurf machen. Die Verhandlungen würden aufgrund der niedrigen Straferwartung alle vor dem Einzel- (Straf-) Richter durchgeführt. Der ist zuständig für Vergehen (=Mindeststrafe unter einem Jahr) bei denen keine höhere Strafe als zwei Jahre zu erwarten ist. Diese Richter müssen also über die ganze Palette allen Kleinkrams entscheiden und sind folglich nicht auf irgend etwas spezialisiert. 

Gerade in dieser Gemengelage ist es wichtig, gute Argumente vorzubringen. Mein Artikel soll den Betroffenen hierzu eine Argumentationsgrundlage geben, von deren Richtigkeit ich überzeugt bin. Allerdings gilt auch hier die alte Weisheit: "Vor Gericht und auf Hoher See ist man in Gottes Hand!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wo ist die Entscheidung des Bundesverfassungsgerichts nachzulesen?
> 
> 
> Wäre ja in der Diskussion mit den Behörden für mich derzeit hilfreich.



Wenn du das Az. hast, auf der HP des Bundesverfassungsgerichts.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Aufgrund einer Anfrage wegen Rechtssicherheit einer Veranstaltung bei Behörden (nicht Verband  ) wie auf Rückfrage bei der Staatsanwaltschaft (nicht zitierfähig, da "kleiner Dienstweg" auf persönlicher Ebene),

wurde mit u.a. hier bereits von mir gebrachten Kommentar zum Tierschutzgesetz geantwortet.

Die Staatsanwaltschaft hat mir nahegelegt, diese Antworten sehr ernst zu nehmen, denn dies ist unabhängig des betreffenden Landesfischereigesetzes (ich habe mir erlaubt -anonymisiert- die Argumentation pro C&R aus diesem Thread zu nehmen) zu bewerten.

Ich und die mit beteiligten Vereine (betroffen konkret auch aus anderen Bundesländern) brauchen keine (auch wenn interessanten) §§Diskussionen, was könnte sein, sondern Rechtsicherheit oder aber die Aussage, wie es wäre wenn:

Und die wurde mir sehr deutlich, auch wenn für mich nicht als erwünschte Antwort, ausgesprochen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

@Kolja: Danke, habe ich auch so verstanden. Deine Rechtsauffassung erscheint mir als Nichtjurist schlüssig und in sich stimmig. Du hast es bestimmt schon mal irgendwo geschrieben, trotzdem die Frage: Wie könnte man Rechtssicherheit erlangen? Wäre es Deiner Auffassung nach sinnvoll, Musterprozesse zu führen?


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Bernd,
> 
> die Stellungnahme zum Zurücksetzen kommen in Bayern bei Anfrageen vom
> 
> ...


 
 Stimmt, den Tierschutz  hat mit Naturschutz ja nichts zu tun.

 :mTierschutz ist wenn man selbst die Letzten einer Art tötet um sie vor einem Leiden zu bewahren.
 Zur Not werden sie irgend wie ersetzt um dem Verbraucher gefällig zu sein. (Verbraucherschutz)

 Naturschutz wäre es sie Leiden zu lassen, in der verzweifelten Hoffnung  das Sie überleben und die Art weiter erhalten.
 (Klar das man sie dann nicht durch Alternativen besetzt, die Ihnen dann gar noch Konkurrenz machen)

 Das Passt ganz gut auf Bayern.
 Ungeschützte Fische sollen ja entnommen werden und selbst Geschützte sollen nicht leiden oder ungenutzt versterben.

 Vorbildlicher Tierschutz halt im Lande der Karpfen, der Teichwirtschaft und aussterbenden Huchens.#t

 Fischereiforschung und Erforschung der natürlichen Fischbestände sind auch noch mal Zweierlei.
 Da leitet sich dann die Betrachtung Nachteil oder Vorteil großer schlecht wachsender großer Altfische ab.
 Wer Naturschutz vertritt, kann gar nicht anders als diese von der Natur vorgegebenen  Altfische auch als schützenswert zu betrachten anstatt sie als Über oder ungünstig zu betrachten.
 (Vom Haustier Karpfen, R.F, Teichstör, Graser einmal abgesehen, denn dort geht es nur um Nutzung)

 Störend, wenn nun selbst in Deutschland jüngere Fachkräfte Fischerei und Naturschutz moderner übereinbringen wollen, als es Fischerei und Tierschutz je vertraten.
 Was studiert eigentlich Jemand der Tierschutz vertritt?
 Recht-Wissenschaften, Theologie, Politik, Ethik oder Philosophie ?
 Hat alles wenig mit den Gegebenheiten der Natur oder dem Versuch sie zu erforschen oder erhalten zu wollen zu tun.
 Kurz da ist der Tierschützer ein theoretischer Laie, selbst wenn der das Naturschutzrecht auswendig kann, verstehet er den Hintergrund nicht.
 Beispiel: Jedes noch so doofe Wirbeltier spezieller Warmblüter  noch spezieller Säugetier hat Tierschutzrechte.
 Intelligente Weichtiere wie Tintenfische oder Kraken haben diesen Schutz nicht, selbst wenn sie es vermutlich mit vielen der Geschützten da locker aufnehmen könnten.

 Das  Umsetzen der Gedanken von Fischereibiologen in Rechtsnormen soll oft ein unglaublich komplizierter Vorgang sein.
 Die  Fachkräfte  verstehen sich oft gegenseitig nicht, so das es wiederholt überarbeitet werden muss oder müsste
 (Böse könnte man vermuten das dieses oft zu Kompromissen und Fehlern führt.)


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wenn du das Az. hast, auf der HP des Bundesverfassungsgerichts.



 Zwischen durch einfach mal ein fettes *DANKE* für deine Beiträge an dieser Stelle.
Es sind halt die Betrachtungen einer Fachkraft und in der Regel sind es gerade die Fachkräfte, die sich nicht mit Ihrem Wissen selbstlos einbringen.#6
 Ich lese deine Beiträge immer und nehme auch was mit, aber sie zu diskutieren, dazu fehlt mir das Fachwissen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> @Kolja: Danke, habe ich auch so verstanden. Deine Rechtsauffassung erscheint mir als Nichtjurist schlüssig und in sich stimmig. Du hast es bestimmt schon mal irgendwo geschrieben, trotzdem die Frage: Wie könnte man Rechtssicherheit erlangen? Wäre es Deiner Auffassung nach sinnvoll, Musterprozesse zu führen?





Die Frage stellt sich nur, warum soviele Juristen sich dieser Rechtsauffassung nicht anschließen?


----------



## Georg Baumann (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Frage stellt sich nur, warum soviele Juristen sich dieser Rechtsauffassung nicht anschließen?




Ist das wirklich so? Wenn ich google bemühe, finde ich lediglich eine ziemlich bunte Mischung an Stellungnahmen und Meinungen, die ganz und gar kein klares Bild ergeben. Der Eindruck verstärkt sich: Da weiß niemand so genau, wie das zu interpretieren ist.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so? Wenn ich google bemühe, finde ich lediglich eine ziemlich bunte Mischung an Stellungnahmen und Meinungen, die ganz und gar kein klares Bild ergeben. Der Eindruck verstärkt sich: Da weiß niemand so genau, wie das zu interpretieren ist.




 Nunja .. abgesehen davon, dass sich ja im Board hier seinerzeits (das Theema ist ja schon "alt" und "älter" und "nicht neu") Juristen als solche geoutet, die anderer Rechtsauffassung waren (warum diese verstummt sind, soll hier nicht gegenstand sein),


habe ich aktuell n meinem Posting oben ja konträre Rechtsauffassung auf meine Anfrage angesprochen, und die Antwortgeber sind Juristen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Ok, danke sehr.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Gerne Georg 

und nochmals der Kommentar des Tierschutzgesetzes, den ich ansprach



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Kommentar zum Tierschutzgesetz von Hirt/Maisack/Moritz (2016)
> (§ 17 Rn 42):
> „Einem vernünftigen Grund können die mit dem Angeln verbundenen  Schmerzen, Leiden und Schäden (einschl. Tod) nur entsprechen, wenn es um  das erstmalige Habhaftwerden eines Fisches für Nahrungszwecke des  Menschen geht."


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> @Kolja: Danke, habe ich auch so verstanden. Deine Rechtsauffassung erscheint mir als Nichtjurist schlüssig und in sich stimmig. Du hast es bestimmt schon mal irgendwo geschrieben, trotzdem die Frage: Wie könnte man Rechtssicherheit erlangen? Wäre es Deiner Auffassung nach sinnvoll, Musterprozesse zu führen?



Der Wert eines "Musterprozesses" in Deutschland ist sehr begrenzt. Kein deutsches Gericht ist an an das Urteil eines anderen Gerichts in einer anderen (wenn auch ähnlichen) Sache gebunden. Selbst wenn der BGH in ständiger Rechtsprechung eine bestimmte Entscheidung fällt, kann ein Amtsrichter anders entscheiden. Ich finde die Situation gar nicht so rechtsunsicher.

Eine gewisse Rechtsunsicherheit besteht beim totalen C&R. Gehe ich jedoch mit einer grundsätzlichen Entnahmeabsich für einen für mich verwertbaren Fisch zum angeln und fange dann einen für mich nicht verwertbaren Fisch, kann ich diesen selbstverständlich rechtssicher zurücksetzen. (Kleine Einschränkung für Bayern: Die dortige Regelung verbietet auch dies, ich habe allerdings Zweifel an der Rechtmäßigkeit dieser Regelung.)

Also, wer angeln um verwertbare Fische zu fangen und diese mitzunehmen, geht aus meiner sich keinerlei Risiko, wenn er einen Fisch, der nicht passt, zurücksetzt. 

Wer totales C&R betreibt, sollte dies strategisch gesehen, nicht an die große Glocke hängen und sich im Zweifel einen Grund parat halten, warum er geraden den Fisch, den er gefangen hat, nicht verwerten kann.

Auf keinen Fall sollte man den gefangenen Fisch, der zurückgesetzt wird, länger als unbedingt erforderlich an Land halten. Von aufwendigen Foto- Sessions ist aus Tierrschutzrechtlicher Sicht dringend abzuraten.

Die Auslegungsregel aus S-H halte ich für schlicht falsch!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Gerne Georg
> 
> und nochmals der Kommentar des Tierschutzgesetzes, den ich ansprach



Diese Auffassung halte ich für falsch! Schau in die zitierte Fundstelle des MüKo. Dort findest du, dass die LFischG einen vernünftigen Grund im Sinne des TierSchG darstellen. Selbiges gilt im Übrigen auch für das Bundes- Jagdgesetz. Es ist also keine Besonderheit für die Angler. Dies findest du in einem Nebensatz erwähnt auch im Lorz / Metzger / Stöckel
Jagdrecht, Fischereirecht so.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Frage stellt sich nur, warum soviele Juristen sich dieser Rechtsauffassung nicht anschließen?



Weil sich 99,9 % der Juristen einen feuchten Kehricht um das Fischerei- und Tierschutzrecht kümmern. Ich habe mit mehreren Juristen über diese Sache gesprochen. Drei davon sind in dem Thema drinnen zwei nicht. Alle 5 haben mir im Ergebnis zugestimmt. Es ist allerdings so, dass die Argumentation bislang noch nicht bis in die Fischreibehörden, StAs und Amtsgerichte durchgedrungen ist. Nun, dass kann sich ja ändern.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nunja .. abgesehen davon, dass sich ja im Board hier seinerzeits (das Theema ist ja schon "alt" und "älter" und "nicht neu") Juristen als solche geoutet, die anderer Rechtsauffassung waren (warum diese verstummt sind, soll hier nicht gegenstand sein),
> 
> 
> habe ich aktuell n meinem Posting oben ja konträre Rechtsauffassung auf meine Anfrage angesprochen, und die Antwortgeber sind Juristen.



Eine Antwort, nach dem Motto: Die Ansicht vom Kreder ist falsch- Punkt! - reicht natürlich nicht. Ich erwarte schon, dass man sich mit meinen Argumenten beschäftigt und mit anhand des Gesetzes widerlegt. Genau dies ist bislang aber nicht geschehen. Immer wenn ich nachgefragt habe und handfeste Argumente gegen meine Auffassung abgefragt habe, sind User aus der Diskussion verschwunden. - Da mag jetzt jeder selbst überlegen, woran das lag. 

Geht man das Prüfungsschema des Strafrechts für den § 17 Nr. 2 TierSchG durch, also:

Tatbestand
Rechtswidrigkeit 
Schuld

fliegt man spätestens bei der Rechtswidrigkeit aufgrund des Erlaubnistatbestandes in den LFischG aus der Strafbarkeit raus.


----------



## willmalwassagen (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Ich habe im Zweifel für alles was ich fange eine Verwertungabsicht.
Was ich nicht selbst esse bekommt der Nachbar, Nachbars Katze, Nachbars Hund. Oder es wird eingefroren und dann einem dafür zugelassenen Biogasbetrieb verwertet oder im Kompst vergraben um in mit Nährstoffen anzureichern. Die Ausrede keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit sollte damit beendet sein. 

Es ist allerdings klar, dass zulässiges selektives Angeln sinnvoller ist und davon müssen wir die Gesetzgeber überzeugen.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Eine gewisse Rechtsunsicherheit besteht beim totalen C&R. Gehe ich jedoch mit einer grundsätzlichen Entnahmeabsich für einen für mich verwertbaren Fisch zum angeln und fange dann einen für mich nicht verwertbaren Fisch, kann ich diesen selbstverständlich rechtssicher zurücksetzen. (Kleine Einschränkung für Bayern: Die dortige Regelung verbietet auch dies, ich habe allerdings Zweifel an der Rechtmäßigkeit dieser Regelung.)
> 
> Also, wer angeln um verwertbare Fische zu fangen und diese mitzunehmen, geht aus meiner sich keinerlei Risiko, wenn er einen Fisch, der nicht passt, zurücksetzt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Ich habe im Zweifel für alles was ich fange eine Verwertungabsicht.
> Was ich nicht selbst esse bekommt der Nachbar, Nachbars Katze, Nachbars Hund. Oder es wird eingefroren und dann einem dafür zugelassenen Biogasbetrieb verwertet oder im Kompst vergraben um in mit Nährstoffen anzureichern. Die Ausrede keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit sollte damit beendet sein.
> 
> Es ist allerdings klar, dass zulässiges selektives Angeln sinnvoller ist und davon müssen wir die Gesetzgeber überzeugen.



Das ist völliger Unfug, den du da schreibst. Das kann ich nicht anders mehr ausdrücken. 

Ich gebe aus lebensmittelrechtlichen Gründen grundsätzlich keine Fische an Dritte weiter. Meine Katze frisst keinen Fisch und TK- Wahre mag ich nicht. Ich ich nehme nur mit, was ich umgehend verwerten kann und das sind Aale. Also lege ich meinen Wurm auf Grund und fange Karpfen und Schleien. Die kann ich alle zurücksetzen. Ich betreibe damit kein totales C&R. (Immer mit der Einschränkung für Bayern.)

Anders als in der Auslegungsregel von H-S. kommt es darauf an, dass der Angler subjektiv verwerten kann. Eine objektive Verwertbarkeit ist irrelevant, da es um die Aneignung des Fisches durch den Angler selbst und nicht durch einen "objektiven" Dritten geht. Eine Vermarktung von gefangenem Fisch ist dem Angler lebensmittelrechtlich nicht erlaubt.


----------



## torstenhtr (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



> Drei davon sind in dem Thema drinnen zwei nicht. Alle 5 haben mir im  Ergebnis zugestimmt. Es ist allerdings so, dass die Argumentation  bislang noch nicht bis in die Fischreibehörden, StAs und Amtsgerichte  durchgedrungen ist. Nun, dass kann sich ja ändern.




Nur leider kann man das nicht nachvollziehen, da es keinen öffentlichen Kommentar/Stellungnahme dazu gibt. Anscheinend äußern sich Juristen hier im Forum auch nicht dazu - z.B. von Dr. Thomas Günther hab ich schon ewig nix mehr gelesen. Der  vertrat eine andere Ansicht und hat Anglern hier empfohlen immer einen Priest mitzuschleppen (damit man die grundsätzliche Entnahmeabsicht begründen kann). Aus der Diskussion stammte auch der Begriff C&D (Catch&Decide). Ich werd deine Fundstellen prüfen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Nur leider kann man das nicht nachvollziehen, da es keinen öffentlichen Kommentar/Stellungnahme dazu gibt. Anscheinend äußern sich Juristen hier im Forum auch nicht dazu - z.B. von Dr. Thomas Günther hab ich schon ewig nix mehr gelesen. Der  vertrat eine andere Ansicht und hat Anglern hier empfohlen immer einen Priest mitzuschleppen (damit man die grundsätzliche Entnahmeabsicht begründen kann). Aus der Diskussion stammte auch der Begriff C&D (Catch&Decide). Ich werd deine Fundstellen prüfen.



Den sollte auch ein total C&Rler immer dabei haben, denn es ist nie auszuschließen, dass ein Fisch verangelt wird. Dieser muss getötet werden, um weiteres Leid, also ein verludern zu verhindern. Der Vernünftige Grund für diese Tötung liegt dann allerdings nicht unbedingt in der Verwertung (kann, muss aber nicht), denn hier war ja der Tötungsgrund eine Vermeidung weiteren Leids. Aus meiner sich gehört zum weidgerechten, also tierschutzgerechten Angeln zwingend ein Priest (Totschläger, genauer Betäubungsinstrument), ebenso wie ein Hakenlöser und ein Messer.


----------



## LexLegis (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Der Wert eines "Musterprozesses" in Deutschland ist sehr begrenzt. Kein deutsches Gericht ist an an das Urteil eines anderen Gerichts in einer anderen (wenn auch ähnlichen) Sache gebunden. Selbst wenn der BGH in ständiger Rechtsprechung eine bestimmte Entscheidung fällt, kann ein Amtsrichter anders entscheiden. Ich finde die Situation gar nicht so rechtsunsicher.
> 
> Eine gewisse Rechtsunsicherheit besteht beim totalen C&R. *Gehe ich jedoch mit einer grundsätzlichen Entnahmeabsich für einen für mich verwertbaren Fisch zum angeln und fange dann einen für mich nicht verwertbaren Fisch, kann ich diesen selbstverständlich rechtssicher zurücksetzen. (Kleine Einschränkung für Bayern: Die dortige Regelung verbietet auch dies, ich habe allerdings Zweifel an der Rechtmäßigkeit dieser Regelung.)
> 
> ...






Grüß Gott ,


*damit *nehmen Sie doch ganz genau meine zuvor vertretene Position ein .


Aber diese Ansicht zu vertreten - wie ist das zu verstehen ?


Als Anleitung , geltendes Recht zu umschiffen?


Ich würde eher dafür plädieren, sein eigenes Tun kritisch zu hinterfragen und entsprechend anzupassen.


Und letztendlich sind derartige Schutzbehauptungen auch zu enttarnen.


Hier bricht sich wohl die Verteidiger-Mentalität Bahn...


LL


----------



## Grünknochen (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Ich gebe mal den gepflegten Tipp weiter, die eigene Position ebenfalls kritisch zu hinterfragen.
Worauf gründest Du Deine Erkenntnisse. Vom Hörensagen oder selbst professionell im rechtlichen Beritt unterwegs?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Grüß Gott ,
> 
> *damit *nehmen Sie doch ganz genau meine zuvor vertretene Position ein .
> 
> ...



Ich vertreten nach wie vor die Ansicht, dass ein totales C&R in den Bundesländern erlaubt ist, in denen es nicht durch das jeweilige LFischG untersagt wird! - Dies ist allerdings meine Rechtsauffassung, andere Juristen, mögen eine andere Rechtsauffassung haben. Welcher Ansicht ein StA oder ein Strafrichter dann folgt, kann ich nicht vorhersehen.

Ob die Verbote des C&R, die sich aus einigen LFischG ergeben, ausreichend bestimmt und damit haltbar sind, kann man zumindest anzweifeln. Die bayrische Regelung führt aus meiner Sicht zu einem Verstoß gegen § 17 Nr.1 TierSchG. Denn wenn ich einen nicht verwertbaren Fisch töten muss, fehlt hierfür der vernünftige Grund. Anders, als die mutmaßliche Schmerzzufügung durch Haken und Drillen, stellt dass Töten auch kein zwingendes Erfordernis des Angelns da. Setzt in Bayern ein Angler den Fisch zurück, den er nicht verwerten kann, ist er nicht strafbar, begeht aber eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.  Knüppelt er den Fisch ab, kann ihn aber nicht verwerten, begeht er keine Ordnungswidrigkeit, begeht aber möglicher Weise eine Straftat. - Das ist schon eine schräge Regelung. 

Nichts desto trotz kann ich in den Bundesländern, die ein totales C&R verbieten natürlich nicht empfehlen, ohne grundsätzlichen Entnahmewillen zu angeln. Hier kommen wir aber dann schon gleich zum nächsten Problem. Wie drückt sich den der fehlende Entnahmewillen aus oder anders gefragt: Wie kann ich objektiv unterscheiden, dass der Angler den Karpfen zurückgesetzt hat, weil er Karpfen nicht mag und des auf Schleien abgesehen hat oder weil er jeden Fisch zurückgesetzt? 

Der Versuch, wie in S-H per Auslegungsanweisung zu unterstellen, dass es so etwas, wie eine objektive Verwertbarkeit von Fischen gibt, ist grober Unfug. Die Verwertbarkeit kann nur subjektiv durch den Angler beurteilt werden, denn er ist derjenige, der verwertet.


----------



## Grünknochen (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Kolja,
ich hab total gute Gefühle, also beim Angeln so was von nen grundsätzlich vorhandenen Verwertungswillen. Also alles bonus, auch wenn mir LL über den Weg tapert...
Davon ab:

 Lexi scheint mir im Übrigen quasi übernatürliche Fähigkeiten zu haben. Der kann den Leuten gerichtsfest hinter die Birne schauen. Mit seinen Hai gleichen Sinnen entlarvt er den mit falscher Motivation ausgestatteten Angler schon dann, wenn der arme Kerl einfach nur ein paar Köder in der Gegend rumballert.


Pfingsten war übrigens echt cool. Fishing with Kumpels. Auf der Basis unseres extremen Hungers haben wir mit Boilies konsequent auf Wels (Zielfisch) gefischt. Wir waren komplett frustriert über die zahlreichen Zufallsfische, die nicht im Fokus unseres Verzehrwillens standen. Machste nix...


----------



## kati48268 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ich gebe mal den gepflegten Tipp weiter, die eigene Position ebenfalls kritisch zu hinterfragen.


 Des Verbandlerpudels Kern.
Da wird nichts hinterfragt, seit Drossé ist Selbstreflektion eine Art von höchster Ketzerei.
25 Jahre Gehirnwäsche haben Furchen hinterlassen, aus denen die Funktionärsdenke nicht mehr raus kommt.

Selbst Koljas (+ mein) Vorwurf, dass diese Ideologie _politisch_ vollkommen falsch ist, wird wortlos abgehakt.

Irgendwie kann ich es auch verstehen:
_wenn dabei raus käme, dass man falsch liegen könnte,_
_müsste man sein Schaffen ja zum Irrweg erklären,_
_bei dem der Anglerschaft massiver Schaden entstanden ist._
_Es kann nicht sein, was nicht sein darf!_

Also wird jedes Hinterfragen abgebügelt, 
Kritiker zu Hetzern erklärt,
Zweifel unter den Teppich gekehrt,
Beton drüber gekippt, alles grün angestrichen 
& Natur- & Tierschutz drüber geschrieben.
Irgendwer wird schon jubeln und zum Abschied Verbandslametta ans Revers heften.

Weiter so, Genossen!


----------



## Peter_Piper (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Kolja,
> ich hab total gute Gefühle,


----------



## Kolja Kreder (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Kolja,
> ich hab total gute Gefühle, also beim Angeln so was von nen grundsätzlich vorhandenen Verwertungswillen. Also alles bonus, auch wenn mir LL über den Weg tapert...
> Davon ab:
> 
> Lexi scheint mir im Übrigen quasi übernatürliche Fähigkeiten zu haben. Der kann den Leuten gerichtsfest hinter die Birne schauen. Mit seinen Hai gleichen Sinnen entlarvt er den mit falscher Motivation ausgestatteten Angler schon dann, wenn der arme Kerl einfach nur ein paar Köder in der Gegend rumballert.



Ja, und Betäubung- und Tötungsinstrument habe ich natürlich auch immer am Mann. Damit dokumentiere ich aber so was von einem grundsätzlichen Verwertungswillen. Mein lieber Mann! Ich könnte natürlich vor der WE- Karpfen- Session auch direkt erst einmal ein kleines Rotauge fangen und es mir plakativ mit einem Ring an die Hose binden, einfach mal um sowas, von einem Entnahmewillen zu dokumentieren.


----------



## LexLegis (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Herr Kreder,


ich rechne es Ihnen hoch an, dass Sie sich bei aller emotionaler


Brisanz des Themas sachlich , kompetent und höflich äußern.


Auch wenn meine Ansichten von Ihren Ausführungen in Teilen abweichen , muss ich Ihnen die gebotene sittliche Reife selbstverständlich zugestehen.


Ihre Ausführungen klingen in der Theorie nachvollziehbar ; auch ich halte die bayerische Tötungs-Vorschrift für nicht akzeptabel
und denke , dass Diese rechtswidrig ist und somit nichtig.


Man wird sich aber weiterhin mit den genauen Umständen des Einzelfalles beschäftigen müssen.


In der Praxis ist mit dem gesunden Menschen ( Angler ) Verstand schon Einiges erreicht.


LL


----------



## LexLegis (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ja, und Betäubung- und Tötungsinstrument habe ich natürlich auch immer am Mann. Damit dokumentiere ich aber so was von einem grundsätzlichen Verwertungswillen. Mein lieber Mann! Ich könnte natürlich vor der WE- Karpfen- Session auch direkt erst einmal ein kleines Rotauge fangen und es mir plakativ mit einem Ring an die Hose binden, einfach mal um sowas, von einem Entnahmewillen zu dokumentieren.








Das wiederum ist doch gar nicht Ihre Art ?


Lassen Sie sich doch nicht so vereinnahmen.


LL


----------



## Kolja Kreder (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Das wiederum ist doch gar nicht Ihre Art ?
> 
> 
> Lassen Sie sich doch nicht so vereinnahmen.
> ...



Auch wenn es hier nicht um meine Person geht. Ich betreibe kein C&R, sondern bin Kochtopfangler. Ich bin nur ein liberal denkender Mensch und möchte, dass jeder Angler nach seiner Fasson angeln kann. Ich mache ungern Vorschriften und schon gar nicht zwinge ich anderen Anglern meine Auffassung von Angeln auf. Ich gehe auch von der Selbstverantwortung des Menschen aus und versuche keinen Angler durch falsch gemeinte Fürsorglichkeit zu sagen, was er zu tun und zu lassen hat. _(Mod.: Letzter Satz gelöscht, bitte Nettiquette beachten und nicht persönlich werden. Danke!)_


----------



## LexLegis (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Die Einstellung kann ich voll und ganz akzeptieren , auch wenn ich persönlich etwas konservativer denke.


In diesem Sinne,


beste Wünsche und Petri Heil .


LL


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich bin nur ein liberal denkender  Mensch und möchte, dass jeder Angler nach seiner Fasson angeln kann. Ich  mache ungern Vorschriften und schon gar nicht zwinge ich anderen  Anglern meine Auffassung von Angeln auf.



So  sehen wir das auch Kolja! Wir respektieren alle Angelmethoden und  Angler und versuchen bei unseren Forderungen alle zu berücksichtigen. 

Und auch aus diesem Grund wäre C&R eine vernünftige Lösung, um endlich mal das Thema "Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes" zu beenden. Dann dürfte der Bootsangler entscheiden, ob er den Dorsch von 38cm entnimmt oder nicht, der Brandungsangler dürfte sich weiterhin über diesen Fang freuen und den verwerten.

Ach, könnte die Welt einfach sein, wenn man respektvoll mit den anderen umgehen und nicht nur egoistisch für seine persönlichen Ansichten kämpfen würde.

Danke Kolja, dass Du dieses komplexe Thema so intensiv von der rechtlichen Seite darstellst. Ganz viele Daumen hoch dafür! Ich denke, Du solltest mal eine Rede bei uns im Landtag hierzu halten und die "Bessermenschen" aufklären


----------



## Georg Baumann (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Auch ich kann Kolja nur zustimmen. Leider denken nicht viele so. Meist ist dann schluss, wenn sich die Freiheit nicht mit der eigenen Meinung deckt.


----------



## smithie (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Auch ich kann Kolja nur zustimmen. Leider denken nicht viele so. Meist ist dann schluss, wenn sich die Freiheit nicht mit der eigenen Meinung deckt.


 Warum eigentlich?


Wo ist das Problem, wenn "meine" Freiheit eine Teilmenge einer "größeren" Freiheit für alle ist?


Eitelkeit? ;+


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Dank zurück an alle Angler, welche durch Rücksichtsloses Verhalten ein Eingreifen der Behörden verschuldeten.
> Nicht wenige realistisch denkende Angler halten eine natürliche Reproduktion und nicht P&T für die Normalität.



Zu diesem Beitrag wollte ich schon lange eine Antwort schreiben, komme aber leider jetzt erst dazu.

Auf der kürzlich stattgefundenen Jahresversammlung des Mittelfränkischen Fischereiverbands hat einer der Referenten zum Thema nachhaltige Fischerei einen sehr guten Beitrag gegeben.

Sinngemäß sagte er folgendes:
Jeder Deutsche isst im Schnitt pro Jahr etwas mehr als 14 kg Fisch. 80% davon sind Seefisch. Die deutsche Fischereiflotte besitzt 3 Fischtrawler, von denen einer im Nordatlantik unterwegs ist und die anderen 2 vor der Küste von Liberia auf Lizenzbasis fischen. Die einheimischen Fischer dort haben kein Auskommen mehr, weil die Fischbestände schwinden und wir wundern uns ins Europa, wenn diese Leute sich dann auf den Weg zu uns machen.
Wir führen hier eine völlig verlogene Diskussion. Wir verlangen nachhaltige Fischerei in Deutschland (und dazu zähle ich das Bestehen auf Angeln ohne Besatz), fangen anderen aber die Bestände vor der Nase weg.

In Mittelfranken erwarten wir in den kommenden Jahren ein Bevölkerungswachstum von bis zu 30%. Da geht Angeln ohne Besatz überhaupt nicht und das Bestehen auf Angeln ohne Besatz ist kompletter Unsinn (Begründung: siehe oben).

Hört endlich auf mit dieser schwachsinnigen Nachhaltigkeitsdiskussion. Wir leben im am dichtesten besiedelten Land Europas. Tendenz steigend. Da muss zwangsläufig künstlich nachgesteuert werden, sonst sind die Gewässer leer. Die Kühlschränke werden weiter voll sein, weil die Fische anderswo "geklaut" werden.


----------



## Laichzeit (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Mit der Logik kommt man aber auch nur zu dem Schluss, dass nur Besatz mit Larven und Jungfischen das einzig Richtige ist. 
Maßbesatz sieht doch meistens so aus, dass 300 kg Forellen im See landen und selbst bei lupenreinen Fanglisten nur 250 kg raus kommen, sprich 50 kg Fisch zum Teufel.

Edit: Und auf C&R angewendet, bedeutet maximale Ressourcennutzung stumpfsinniges Abknüppeln, weil kein verangelter Fisch im Wasser eingeht und große Laichfische unnötig sind, man besetzt eh nach.


----------



## Wegberger (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Hallo,




> In Mittelfranken erwarten wir in den kommenden Jahren ein Bevölkerungswachstum von bis zu 30%. Da geht Angeln ohne Besatz überhaupt nicht und das Bestehen auf Angeln ohne Besatz ist kompletter Unsinn


Und wieso ? Angel wird dann exclusiver und teurer. Wie mit anderen Randsportarten ... der Preis für den Spass regelt dann die Mitspieler. |bigeyes Dann kann man auch die Gewässer mit Privat-Security schützen und nicht überforderte Vereinsmitglieder in die Schlacht schicken.


Dieses ganze deutsche Konstrukt ist marode, verrottet und krank ....


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Zu diesem Beitrag wollte ich schon lange eine Antwort schreiben, komme aber leider jetzt erst dazu.
> 
> Auf der kürzlich stattgefundenen Jahresversammlung des Mittelfränkischen Fischereiverbands hat einer der Referenten zum Thema nachhaltige Fischerei einen sehr guten Beitrag gegeben.
> 
> ...



Gebe Dier ja recht.
Nachhaltigkeit und Naturschutz funktioniert nicht wenn Massen von Anglern wie Fischer Nahrung abfischen sollen.
Das ist ja mein Reden, so etwas geht nur wenn Angler vorrangig zum Spaß angeln und sich mit geringer Entnahmemenge zurückhalten. (zurückhalten dürfen).
Es hat zusätzlich wie in der Fischerei eine unglaubliche Weiterentwicklung bei den Fanggeräten gegeben.
Das ist ja auch nicht mehr das Angeln mit der Bambusstippe und selbst geflochten einigen Metern Schnur.
So hat heute Jeder Angler Fanggeräte die unglaublich effektiv und vielseitig sein können und für Ihn spottbillig sind.
Ähnlich wie bei Netzen, wo man für einen Tagesverdienst Kiemennetze erwerben kann, mit denen man einen Fluss absperren könnte.

Will sagen die Angler zu Fischer machen zu wollen, macht alles nur schlimmer, denn viele Angler sind sich der Probleme der Überfischung bewusst.
Prima wenn nun ein Tierschutzgesetz dann von Anderen so ausgelegt und verwendet wird, das man Menschen zum Raubbau auffordert.

Die Sache ist in Deutschland verfahren.
Du sagst man brauche mehr Besatz um aus Anglern glückliche Fischer zu machen um so auch dem Tierschutzgesetz zu folgen.
Ich sage mal, P&T ist vor dem Tierschutzgesetz nicht besser als C&R, weil ja jeder Fisch schon gefangen wurde.
Bei P&T kommen halt noch weitere Probleme hinzu.
Viele Fische verrecken beim Abfischen, Transport, Umsetzen, durch Überbesatz, Fehlbesatz u.s.w dann gibt es da auch noch die Probleme beim Umwelt und Artenschutz.
Das kann nicht der Weg der Vernunft sein, auch wenn man so sicher einzelne Angelseen bewirtschaften kann.
Solche Freizeitstädten sind halt wie Freizeitparks zu betrachten und nicht mit Naturnähe zu verwechseln.
:mGern in ausgedienten Freibädern damit Jeder versteht das es nichts mit Naturnähe zu tun hat.

Aber ich bin dieser Diskussionen leid.
Dann angelt mal in Angelteichen eure P&T Speisefische und erfreut euch der hohen Beiträge und den Diskussionen mit Tier und Naturschützern.
Dank der ungelösten Kormoranproblematik funktioniert es anders so oder so immer weniger.

 Anmerkung: Ich bin nicht raus ans der Diskussion, sondern habe meinen Posten niedergelegt und Angeln gibt mir momentan auch immer weniger.


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Zu diesem Beitrag wollte ich schon lange eine Antwort schreiben, komme aber leider jetzt erst dazu.



 Finde Deine ehrliche Art zu schreiben im Übrigen richtig gut.
 Es ist halt ein Forum, also ein Ort wo verschiedene Meinungen aufeinandertreffen um sie zu diskutieren oder sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden.

 Der Rechtslage Vorrauseilende vorsichtig aber  formulierte Lehrmeinungen mögen korrekt sein.
 Aber sie helfen nicht wenn man etwas verbessern möchte, oder Diskussionen zur Meinungsfindung führt.
 Mir ist eine ehrliche Gegenstimme 1000 mal lieber als verlogen etwas vorzugeben oder zu schweigen.

 In diesem Sinne, Ich bin Angler und kein Tierschützer.
 Ich werte Naturschutz zig mal wichtiger, als moralischen erwünschten Tierschutz.
 Bei den Deutschen bin ich mir nicht sicher ob sie mehrheitlich Tierschutz nicht höher werten, als den Naturerhalt.
 Nur ist es eben die Frage ob Angler Tierschützer sein können.:q
 Letzteres wird immer schwieriger wenn die Tierschützer sich immer höhere Ehrenkodexe setzen was ein Tierschützer sei.

 Eins ist sicher, Tierschützer sind oft Verweigerer oder gar Gegner, des Naturschutzgedankens.
 Wenn Naturerhalt wertlos wird, dann wird das auch keiner mehr tun.
 Wenn man sich aus moralischen Gründen weigert Schädlinge wie den Kormoran, Wolf oder Fremdarten wie den niedlichen Waschbären oder Hunde Katzen zu regulieren .
 Dann verliert die nachhaltige Naturnutzung an Wert, was für den Naturerhalt extrem bedrohlich ist.


----------



## Flussangler_58 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Gebe Dier ja recht.
> Nachhaltigkeit und Naturschutz funktioniert nicht wenn Massen von Anglern wie Fischer Nahrung abfischen sollen.
> Das ist ja mein Reden, so etwas geht nur wenn Angler vorrangig zum Spaß angeln und sich mit geringer Entnahmemenge zurückhalten. (zurückhalten dürfen).
> Es hat zusätzlich wie in der Fischerei eine unglaubliche Weiterentwicklung bei den Fanggeräten gegeben.
> ...




*wieder einen guten zermürbt durch Taktik, täuschen, Lügen, tarnen  #q#q#q*





BERND2000 schrieb:


> Finde Deine ehrliche Art zu schreiben im Übrigen richtig gut.
> Es ist halt ein Forum, also ein Ort wo verschiedene Meinungen aufeinandertreffen um sie zu diskutieren oder sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden.
> 
> *Der Rechtslage Vorrauseilende vorsichtig aber  formulierte Lehrmeinungen mögen korrekt sein.
> ...




Danke für dieses ehrliche Statement, sowas hat kaum noch jemand drauf. |good:|good:|good:


*Und für alle anderen ( Landesverbände und Bundesverband DAFV ) die lieber täuschen, tarnen, Lügen oder gar taktieren :* ihr werdet noch früh genug bemerken in welche besondere Situation ihr uns hinbewegt.
*Angler seid ihr nicht. Ihr möchtet gerne, wie Fr. Dr. Happach-Kasan, ihr seid es nur nicht und werdet es niemals. *


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich aus moralischen Gründen weigert Schädlinge wie den Kormoran, Wolf oder Fremdarten wie den niedlichen Waschbären oder Hunde Katzen zu regulieren .
> Dann verliert die nachhaltige Naturnutzung an Wert, was für den Naturerhalt extrem bedrohlich ist.



Wir sind im Irrsinn schon viel weiter: http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...aturschutz-glaubt-an-rueckkehr-a-1210689.html

Ich habe übrigens überhaupt kein Problem mit Wölfen in Deutschland. Meine Eltern wohnen in der Oberlausitz und ich sitze dort gelegentlich zusammen mit meiner Tochter nachts auf dem Hochsitz und beobachte sie. Nur müssen die blauäugigen "Naturschützer" halt mal verstehen, dass eine Koexistenz zwischen Wolf und Mensch nur in dünn besiedelten Gegenden funktionieren kann. Und das bedeutet konsequenten Abschuss in anderen Gebieten.


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wir sind im Irrsinn schon viel weiter: http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...aturschutz-glaubt-an-rueckkehr-a-1210689.html
> 
> Ich habe übrigens überhaupt kein Problem mit Wölfen in Deutschland. Meine Eltern wohnen in der Oberlausitz und ich sitze dort gelegentlich zusammen mit meiner Tochter nachts auf dem Hochsitz und beobachte sie. Nur müssen die blauäugigen "Naturschützer" halt mal verstehen, dass eine Koexistenz zwischen Wolf und Mensch nur in dünn besiedelten Gegenden funktionieren kann. Und das bedeutet konsequenten Abschuss in anderen Gebieten.


 
 Na entweder oder, wer Solche Tiere will muss sie auch mal in dichter, besiedelten Gegenden ertragen.
 Es gibt eben keine Menschenfreie Räume in Europa.
 Die Frage ist immer wie viele dieser Tiere wir bereit sind uns zu leisten.
 Die einen sagen keine (Schädlinge).
 Die anderen wollen gleich so viel das es sich selbst reguliert und vergessen dabei die Nutzungsinteressen der Menschen.
 Das es einen Mittelweg geben könnte, wollen beide großen Blöcke nicht sehen.
 Die Natur und Tierschutz Extremisten möchte ich dann fragen ob sie , da nicht vergessen das Deutschland 80 000 000 Einwohner, Tendenz weiter steigend hat.
 Oder ob sie überhaupt begreifen das Natur  Wild und Fische nur dann erhalten bleiben wenn Andere Ihrer Nutzung und Erhalt für Wichtig und Geld-Wert betrachten.
 Noch nie hat ein Gesetz für den Erhalt gesorgt, wenn es keine Interessierte gab die den Schutz einforderten.
 Papier ist geduldig.
 Auf dem Papier war es nie vorgesehen das Arten oder gar wirtschaftsfische aussterben durften.
 Der Staat hat da versagt und es für nicht so wichtig genommen. Da kommt dann schon mal vom WSA, das es früher nicht Ihre Aufgabe war auf Fische Rücksicht zu nehmen.....schön wenn die dann doch noch geweckt werden. Selbstverständlich gehörte es immer zu Ihren Aufgaben, auch Rücksicht auf Natur zu nehmen.

 Heimisch wären neben Biber, Stör, Otter, Geier, Wolf, Luchs und Bär, auch noch Elch und Wisent.
 Also nichts was wirklich so bedrohlich ist wie Löwe, Elefant oder Tiger.
 Bär und Wisent hat man zuletzt lieber als Bedrohung bei Einwanderung amtlich abgesegnet erschossen.
 Die Polen und Slowenen wird das verwundert haben und einige waren zurecht erzürnt.

 :q:q:q Da träumen denn einige von Einwanderung dieser Arten und glauben die könnten sich so ansiedeln.:q:q:q
 Doch nicht in Deutschland, selbst wenn es alle Nachbarländer möglich machen.

 Aber zurück zu C&R, auch da vertritt Deutschland eine höhere Tierschutz-Moral als die Nachbarländer, die da warum auch immer, beim Naturerhalt erfolgreicher erscheinen.
 Ein wahres Wunder.|kopfkrat


----------

